# What's your latest "Adult Beverage" purchase?



## thebayratt

I just got ahold of a half fith of Crown Royal Cask No 16. Its a special type of Crown thats been stored in Cognac Barrels. It Comes in a unique box and a black velvet bag also.










Got it for around $40 for the half fith and can't wait to try it with a nice smoke.

*So whats your latest "Adult Beverage Purchase"?*


----------



## Frodo

Wow!!! That is an amazing price BR - up here it is $100 cdn ($90 US).


----------



## Coop D

I was walking through Jewel-Osco the first week of January and noticed that they were clearing out Jack Daniels Snigle barrel for $25.19. Usually around $50 for a bottle.


----------



## cigar loco

for the weekend !


----------



## Coop D

^^^^ Reminds me of high school!!!!


----------



## Garys4598

A bottle of single malt Dalwhinnie Scotch Whiskey.

:smoke:


----------



## Cigary

The biggest bottle of this:


----------



## Theophilus

Does beer count? Or only harder stuff? I was at Trader Joe's today and I bought a six pack of Mission St Pale Ale. Its good stuff, nice and hoppy.


----------



## cubicdissection

Several fresh draft glasses of this...


----------



## JGD

I picked up a bottle of Bushmill's Black Bush, as well as a 6-pack of Sam Adams Noble Pils

For those who haven't had either of these, here are my very, very quick reviews. 

Bushmill's Black Bush - A great sipping whiskey with a surprisingly pleasant spiciness.
Sam Adams Noble Pils - Very refreshing and very light (hey, I've only had one so far, so I can;t add too much more right now.)


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

The last bottle I bought was a half gallon of Wild Turkey 101 which I am enjoying right now. I have bought a bit of Shiner Bock here and there. And the Boones reminds me of my first year in college. the nearest club was an hour away so we tried to see how many Boones we could down along with a couple cases of Nattie Light. It was a bunch of 19 year olds staggering before we got to the club!


----------



## SeanL

My most recent purchases are a bottle of Redbreast 12 YO Irish pot still whiskey and a bottle of Aberlour A'Bunadh. The Redbreast is easily the best Irish whiskey I have ever had. I highly recommend it. The Aberlour A'Bunadh is a cask strength selection with a lot of character. I'd recommend it if you like well-sherried Speysiders.


----------



## Qball

Distiller's Select Dalwhinnie 1991


----------



## jaydub13

A 2L "growler" of Cali-Belgique from Stone Brewing Co..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :dr


----------



## Rookee

Barcelo Anejo (Dominican Rum)


----------



## ncstogie

Prolly some Captain 100


----------



## phinz

A couple of fifths of Seven Tiki rum in Key West.


----------



## Vegasgz

Jameson Original, it's my default choice when I don't have anything specific in mind.


----------



## casadooley

Dry Fly Gin. Distilled here in Spokane.:thumb:


----------



## Frodo

Rookee said:


> Barcelo Anejo (Dominican Rum)


Love that rum!!!


----------



## Frodo

SeanL said:


> My most recent purchases are a bottle of Redbreast 12 YO Irish pot still whiskey and a bottle of Aberlour A'Bunadh. The Redbreast is easily the best Irish whiskey I have ever had. I highly recommend it. The Aberlour A'Bunadh is a cask strength selection with a lot of character. I'd recommend it if you like well-sherried Speysiders.


A lot of folks I know RAVE about those bottles. Nice pick-ups!!!


----------



## jwise

Per Cigary's recommendation, my latest purchase was this:


----------



## Schecter30




----------



## Frodo

A bottle of An Cnoc 30yr (1975) Scotch whisky and a bottle of Famous Grouse 30yr - both on offer!


----------



## deputy

A four pack of SA Imperial Stout.


----------



## Grammaton

Six pack of Shiner Smokehaus mesquite smoked beer. Tasty.


----------



## jwise

Grammaton said:


> Six pack of Shiner Smokehaus mesquite smoked beer. Tasty.


It's GOOD stuff!!










Tastes like SUMMER!


----------



## contract

Teachers blended scotch


----------



## thebayratt

7 Crown and Cokes


----------



## calhounhusker

Won a poker tournament this last weekend and promptly went out and congratulated with a few new bottles of whiskey.
Auchentoshan Triple Wood
Scapa 16 Year
Dalmore 12 Year
Glen Moray 12 year
Aberfeldy 12 year
And lastly, some Buffalo Trace Bourbon.

That bumps my collection up to 21, and I believe I may have a problem. Haha


----------



## lakeeden1

Cruzan single barrel rum
Martell cognac cordon bleu


----------



## Reef Keeper

I recently picked up 3 botlles of '92 Zilliken Spatlese reisling, and a bottle of North Shore absinthe. Nothing quite like chasing the green fairy.


----------



## cigarlvr

I just got a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario XO . Hands down some of the best rum out there can be hard to find from time to time so if you spot it buy it and try it being thid dtuff goesd quick if you like it buy much of it.


----------



## phinz

I was gifted a bottle of Flor de Cana 7 year and bought a bottle of The Kraken rum.


----------



## lakeeden1

How is the XO, I sip on the Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Year.



cigarlvr said:


> I just got a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario XO . Hands down some of the best rum out there can be hard to find from time to time so if you spot it buy it and try it being thid dtuff goesd quick if you like it buy much of it.


----------



## niqhtridaz

Remy XO with free Remy Torch!


----------



## Amichuck

A couple of bottles of Adobe Road Bavarian Lion Cab from 06. Also a bottle of Johnny Walker Gold.


----------



## dmkerr

cigarlvr said:


> I just got a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario XO . Hands down some of the best rum out there can be hard to find from time to time so if you spot it buy it and try it being thid dtuff goesd quick if you like it buy much of it.


Thanks for the tip! I just bought my first bottle of rum today - Mount Gay. I don't know how it ranks in the rum pantheon but I'm enjoying it.

Mostly a scotch, cognac and armagnac drinker.


----------



## Frodo

dmkerr said:


> I just bought my first bottle of rum today - Mount Gay. I don't know how it ranks in the rum pantheon but I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Mostly a scotch, cognac and armagnac drinker.


I had a bottle of Mount Gay VSOR (or something) and I thought it paired great with cigars!!!


----------



## PunchMan6

Got a bottle of Stone Ruination IPA, a 6er of Flying Dog Garde Dog and a 6er of Great Divide DPA(Denver Pale Ale)...and a bottle of Eagle Rare bourbon, my new fave!!!:boxing:


----------



## Mixmaster15

niqhtridaz said:


> Remy XO with free Remy Torch!


I just bought a bottle of Remy 1738 Accord Royal - very interesting and went well with my AF BTL.


----------



## MarkC

Ran out tonight and bought a very small bottle of vodka. You see, I watched _The Big Lebowski _again, and I already had Kahlua and half-and-half...


----------



## PufPufPass

Remi XO as a gift. Aberlour 12yr, JW Red 1.75 for a stock drink.


----------



## Pitre

I just started getting into wines. I hit the local Total Wine store and was overwhelmed, but managed to bring home 10 different wines to try. Yay for experimenting!

I'm almost out of Don Julio 1942 though so that will be my next purchase it looks like.


----------



## contract

Teachers


----------



## Justy P

MarkC said:


> Ran out tonight and bought a very small bottle of vodka. You see, I watched _The Big Lebowski _again, and I already had Kahlua and half-and-half...


Another Caucasian, Gary...


----------



## commonsenseman

Just bought a six pack of Moose Drool & 1888 Bock. Both great beers.


----------



## Poker Smoker

Bought JW black, gold, green and blue in one of those 20 cl sampler packs at the Duty Free in Sao Paolo. Wanted a whole bottle of blue, but I couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## alpha8a

Thinking about picking up a bottle of Crown Royal soon.


----------



## thebayratt

alpha8a said:


> Thinking about picking up a bottle of Crown Royal soon.


If you like Crown, get a bottle of the Reserve or Cask No16 like I did http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-adult-beverage-purchase-4.html#post2807857 they are more pricier but well worth it IMO. The reserve is usually twice the cost of regular and the No16 is twice that. Then there is ther VR (or XR i cant' remember) but it goes for about $200 a fith.


----------



## alpha8a

Woaht that is pricey. The only thing is that I'm just starting to learn about Whiskeys and trying them out so I feel like it might be a waste to get something more expensive seeing as how my palette isn't there yet.


----------



## thebayratt

Just grabbed a 6pk of Negra Modela.

Good beer, just the golf foil aggrevates me at times.


----------



## aea6574

Just picked up a half gallon of Tito's Vodka, a Bell's Oberon mini keg, and a Newcastle mini keg. Going to be a good weekend.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Reef Keeper

aea6574 said:


> Just picked up a half gallon of Tito's Vodka,


I just picked up a handle of Tito's myself (best vodka for the money... ever!), along with a case of Hamm's (from the sky blue waters), a 6 pack of Monty Python's Holy Ail, 2 bottles of Lagunita's Hop Stoopid, and due to a clearance sale, 3 bottles of La Clandestine absinthe.

Hopefully this'll hold me off for a while. :martini:


----------



## gjcab09

Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea...flippin' exciting, I know...



thebayratt said:


> Just grabbed a 6pk of Negra Modela.


I loved that stuff when I could still drink!...Negra in Summer, Guiness in Winter!! Man I miss those times! Might have to sneak one, one of these days, regardless of the doc! haha!


----------



## Jenady

I gave up on Gin many years ago. I managed to drink enough one evening to get real sick. Since then the thought of it turned my stomach. I mentioned this to Magnate. He took time to explain gin to me and to recommend Magellan. I just bought a bottle of that. Now I am a born again gin drinker. This is a very nice beverage. Thank you Chris.


----------



## jtree26

Sixer of Sam Adams Black Lager.


----------



## jbrown287

Just got home with the Crown Royal Black(750). Can't wait to try it out. Going out on the river tomorrow.


----------



## codykrr

jtree26 said:


> Sixer of Sam Adams Black Lager.


Wish I could get the sixers of the black lager here. I can only get it in a sampler pack.

Anyway, My wife got me a 6er of Sam Adams "Oktoberfest" mmm...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

A bottle of Crown Royal.


----------



## marked

I picked up a bottle of vanilla Smirnoff today. There was a thread about root beer awhile back and someone mentioned mixing the vanilla vodka with root beer. Have to say it wasn't the greatest, but I did make it a bit strong. Maybe only two shots next time. lol 

Tomorrow will be a New Belgium Folly Pack that includes Fat Tire, 1554, Skinny Dip, and Mothership Wit. Love New Belgium beers, and I usually pick up a Folly Pack on Saturdays and kill it over the weekend.


----------



## cp478

Picked myself up a bottle of bacardi 151 to clean my smoking pipes and my pipes!


----------



## smelvis

I bought a six pack of Haake Beck beer hey it has one half of 1% alcohal, otherwise I bought a half rack of corona for Scott when he was here, and the last time for me was 1986 Heinekin dark! weird I would remember that.


----------



## rocketmann82

Wild Turkey 101


----------



## jtree26

New Belgium Hoptober.


----------



## Oldmso54

thebayratt said:


> Just grabbed a 6pk of Negra Modela.
> 
> Good beer, just the golf foil aggrevates me at times.


I like to have Negra when I go out for Mexican food - good beer. Hey bayratt, did you ever lifeguard on the east coast?


----------



## Halen

Does it count if I bought beer and whiskey?

Picked up a bottle of Crown Royal "Reserve" and a six pack of Stone Ruination IPA.


----------



## Dog Rockets

Genesee Cream Ale. I don't care what anyone says, it tastes much better than creamy skunk pee! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## miken1967

Balvenie 12 year - double cask


----------



## tebone673

A bottle of Johnnie Walker Black


----------



## Codename47

A 1l bottle of Jameson :drinking:


----------



## Veldrid

Case of Founder's Nemesis 2010


----------



## wsamsky

Just got a 12'er of


----------



## Tredegar

A bottle of Daron Calvados and a 6'er of Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## Hoplophile

A sixer each of Spaten and Sam Octoberfest.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Frodo

Just got a couple bottles of Innis & Gunn Highland Cask beer. I think this is possibly the best beer I've had to date edging out Rogue's Yellow Snow IPA...


----------



## ktblunden

Went to BevMo yesterday and picked up a few beers. They have a good selection of singles. I picked up:

Green Flash Brewing - Grand Cru
Belzelbuth (This one is a 13% ABV! Tried it last night, it's amazingly smooth for being such high test)
Chimay Blue


----------



## Rock31

Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
Dogfish Head Bitches Brew
Stone Ruination IPA
Glenlivet 12


----------



## BigKev77

Balvenie DoubleWood


----------



## ktblunden

Rock31 said:


> Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
> Dogfish Head Bitches Brew
> Stone Ruination IPA
> Glenlivet 12


I wish the Dogfish Head brews were more plentiful around here. The 90 min is pone of my favorite IPA's. Good selection, I need to track down that Punkin.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I picked up some stuff to make some mojitos. After being at Casa Fuente earlier this week, I've been craving one since. This one doesn't quite taste the same, but pretty close. The store I went to didn't have the Montecristo rum, so that may be part of the difference.


----------



## Rock31

Bottle of Hendricks Gin.


----------



## VoteKinky06

Grammaton said:


> Six pack of Shiner Smokehaus mesquite smoked beer. Tasty.


This stuff is the bees knees!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
> Dogfish Head Bitches Brew
> Stone Ruination IPA
> Glenlivet 12


Nice picks. I LOVE that ruination ipa.


----------



## eyesack

I recently graduated from my sippy-cup, does that count? (By the way, I'm now on to twisty-straws)

My real last "Adult Beverage" was a medium coffee, extra double-shot of espresso. No way in hell I'd give that to a child.


----------



## cheese

2x 2006 Chateau Leoville Barton\
2x 2008 Peter Nicolay Bernkasteler Badstube Riesling Spatlese
6x NV Vueve Cliquot Yellow Label
And a couple bottles of cheap Jean-Luc Colombo Cotes-du-Rhone and some cheap Gigondas that I forgot the name of.


----------



## StogieJim

Just picked up a 750ml of Makers Mark.

First bottle of Kentucky Bourbon!

Mix with exactly one ice cube


----------



## Jack Straw

Liter of Old Grand Dad.


----------



## Frodo

StogieJim said:


> Just picked up a 750ml of Makers Mark.
> 
> First bottle of Kentucky Bourbon!
> 
> Mix with exactly one ice cube


If you like this, the Makers 46 is reputed to have similar flavours just more intense.



Jack Straw said:


> Liter of Old Grand Dad.


I think this is an underrated bourbon. Very rye-heavy!!!


----------



## HMMWV

Here's one for you. Hound Dog Lemonade Sweet Tea Vodka. This is a flavored Vodka that is 35% and is cheap and actual very good. My wife and I will add a splach of lemonaide or tea to knock it down a little. Snicks up on you quick.


----------



## Jack Straw

Frodo said:


> I think this is an underrated bourbon. Very rye-heavy!!!


I agree - it is also inexpensive! I just wish they sold the 100 proof around here.


----------



## Wombozie

Max_Power said:


> Nice picks. I LOVE that ruination ipa.


I agree, I just picked up some more, it's great!


----------



## cheese

Frodo said:


> If you like this, the Makers 46 is reputed to have similar flavours just more intense.


After having tried this recently I would have to say I won't likely be buying the regular Maker's anymore but will instead buy this. It was great with an ice cube and nothing else. The regular Maker's has been my go to bourbon for many years now and I will still keep some on hand for guests who feel the need to mix with cola. The 46 is just plain better.


----------



## Rock31

Zaya Gran Reserva Rum


----------



## StogieJim

Frodo said:


> If you like this, the Makers 46 is reputed to have similar flavours just more intense.


Awesome, Im gonna buy a bottle of that when this one empties out. What do you mean by more intense flavors? Stronger? Or more distinguishable?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Frodo

StogieJim said:


> Just picked up a 750ml of Makers Mark.
> 
> First bottle of Kentucky Bourbon!
> 
> Mix with exactly one ice cube





Frodo said:


> If you like this, the Makers 46 is reputed to have similar flavours just more intense.





StogieJim said:


> Awesome, Im gonna buy a bottle of that when this one empties out. What do you mean by more intense flavors? Stronger? Or more distinguishable?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim


The Makers 46 has new European Oak staves placed in the cask to give the oak influance a boost. www.ralfy.com episode 155 (1/3 & 2/3) go into this in a bit more depth. I've never tried the bottle, but the reviews from Straightbourbon.com were positive.


----------



## MoreBeer

I've been on a brandy binge of late and recently bought about 20 different brandies from $15 - $75+. Was always a fan of Raynal, Ascott and E&J VSOP, all lower priced selections but very good. Figure I'd expand my horizons and try a load of 'em out. Been a beer guy all my life however. Probably always will be.


----------



## cuz

Russel's Reserve 10year and JD 1954 Gold Medal


----------



## Frodo

Family came back from Puerta Vallarta and brought back for me...

- x2 Ron Matusalem 15yr
- Ron Zacapa 23
- Taberna Los 3 Hombres Reposado Raicilla (350ml)

I had only a bottle of Whyte & Mackay 13yr scotch and about a 1/3 bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed so these supplies are very much appretiated!!!


----------



## Amichuck

A bottle of Bailey's for the wife. Also picked up a couple of the Trader Joes Cabernet's to try.


----------



## Khafre

I picked up a bottle of Rhum Barbancourt 5 star. Never had it before, so I'm hoping its good.


----------



## gjcab09

4 pack of Guiness Draught.


----------



## Rock31

Amichuck said:


> A bottle of Bailey's for the wife. Also picked up a couple of the Trader Joes Cabernet's to try.


Just picked up a mixed case of TJs wine for a Halloween Party saturday, people are going to spilling, chugging and who knows what else and for this TJs wine works best  $3 a bottle I don't care what they do with it.

I do keep TJs wine on hand as well, their reds are pretty good.


----------



## Frodo

Khafre said:


> I picked up a bottle of Rhum Barbancourt 5 star. Never had it before, so I'm hoping its good.


I'd have high hopes for this one...


----------



## Aquinas

Dale's Pale Ale. Its a good pale ale even though its in a can.


----------



## Evonnida

Picked up a bottle of Laphroaig... yet to open it though...


----------



## Frodo

Evonnida said:


> Picked up a bottle of Laphroaig... yet to open it though...


Uh-oooh. Depending on which expression you have, you may be in for a rude awakening if you haven't had Laphroaig before...


----------



## Evonnida

Frodo said:


> Uh-oooh. Depending on which expression you have, you may be in for a rude awakening if you haven't had Laphroaig before...


Elaborate please?:mod:


----------



## Frodo

Laphroaig can be the most intense scotch (indeed whisky) out there, Younger expressions like the 10yr have notable notes of salt, seeweed, iodine and a notable medicinal note that is a major turn-off for many. Older versions of Laphroaig have this smoothed out or have this profile as part of a complex tapistry. Laphroaig is one of the smokiest whiskies out there, and the way they are packaged, the 10yr Cask-Strength and the Quarter-Cask versions have both used non-chill filtering which by-passes a step that strips away flavour. 

You're getting it full-on if it is a younger version.


----------



## pahuhnnj

I have been dabbling in Scotches lately. Don't know if I have a refined taste for them yet, but I just picked up a bottle of Clan MacGregor today. It's quite tasty to me.


----------



## Evonnida

Frodo said:


> Laphroaig can be the most intense scotch (indeed whisky) out there, Younger expressions like the 10yr have notable notes of salt, seeweed, iodine and a notable medicinal note that is a major turn-off for many. Older versions of Laphroaig have this smoothed out or have this profile as part of a complex tapistry. Laphroaig is one of the smokiest whiskies out there, and the way they are packaged, the 10yr Cask-Strength and the Quarter-Cask versions have both used non-chill filtering which by-passes a step that strips away flavour.
> 
> You're getting it full-on if it is a younger version.


Interesting... Thanks a lot for the information. Still haven't opened it yet, but I am intrigued. The only single malts I've had so far are Oban, The Macallan 25 year (gift from Grandfather), and the Glenlivet 12.


----------



## Evonnida

cheese said:


> After having tried this recently I would have to say I won't likely be buying the regular Maker's anymore but will instead buy this. It was great with an ice cube and nothing else. The regular Maker's has been my go to bourbon for many years now and I will still keep some on hand for guests who feel the need to mix with cola. The 46 is just plain better.


For some reason, none of my local haunts here in St. Louis stock the 46... I love regular Maker's whether on the rocks or with Coke so I've been wanting to try the 46, but haven't yet... Glad to hear its living up to the hype.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Evonnida said:


> Interesting... Thanks a lot for the information. Still haven't opened it yet, but I am intrigued. The only single malts I've had so far are Oban, The Macallan 25 year (gift from Grandfather), and the Glenlivet 12.


I LOVE Laphroaig. I first had the 15 yr. and fell in love with it immediately. Shortly thereafter, my oh-so-thoughtful wife bought me a bottle of cask strength for Christmas. I nursed it for 9 months...only allowed myself one dram per month. It was very difficult but very worth it. Shortly before that, I attended a Laphroaig tasting event and got to try some 30 yr. That was easily the best, smoothest, most amazing Scotch I've ever had. Fortunately, I also tried the 18 yr. and found it to be VERY nice and that one is much more affordable. $75 vs. $600. Been in love with Laphroaig ever since.


----------



## Frodo

Evonnida said:


> Interesting... Thanks a lot for the information. Still haven't opened it yet, but I am intrigued. The only single malts I've had so far are Oban, The Macallan 25 year (gift from Grandfather), and the Glenlivet 12.


Word of warning if those are your benchmark. Laphroiag is NOTHING like those you've listed. This is not good or bad. Laphroiag has a lot to like - and a lot to dislike. Folks tend to have polarized reactions to Laphroiag. Be curious to hear what you thought of it...


----------



## Frodo

pahuhnnj said:


> I have been dabbling in Scotches lately. Don't know if I have a refined taste for them yet, but I just picked up a bottle of Clan MacGregor today. It's quite tasty to me.


I believe this is bottled by William Grant and sons. The same folks that own Glenfiddich & Balvennie. I think some of that would go into the blend as blends are usually vehicles for in-house whisky production.


----------



## pahuhnnj

Evonnida said:


> Interesting... Thanks a lot for the information. Still haven't opened it yet, but I am intrigued. The only single malts I've had so far are Oban, The Macallan 25 year (gift from Grandfather), and the Glenlivet 12.


Oban is quite tasty!! Great with a good cigar.


----------



## pahuhnnj

Frodo said:


> I believe this is bottled by William Grant and sons. The same folks that own Glenfiddich & Balvennie. I think some of that would go into the blend as blends are usually vehicles for in-house whisky production.


Thanks Frodo...I picked it up to try since I have read it's one of the most popular scotches in Scotland...figured it was worth a try especially given that it's quite inexpensive. I really liked it...


----------



## Frodo

pahuhnnj said:


> I have been dabbling in Scotches lately. Don't know if I have a refined taste for them yet, but I just picked up a bottle of Clan MacGregor today. It's quite tasty to me.





Frodo said:


> I believe this is bottled by William Grant and sons. The same folks that own Glenfiddich & Balvennie. I think some of that would go into the blend as blends are usually vehicles for in-house whisky production.





pahuhnnj said:


> Thanks Frodo...I picked it up to try since I have read it's one of the most popular scotches in Scotland...figured it was worth a try especially given that it's quite inexpensive. I really liked it...


No problem. You know, I just looked up the Clan MacGregor entry in my 2008 Whisky Bible (reviews of 1000s of whiskies by Jim Murrey) and found that he quite liked it, giving it a score of 92/100. Pahuhnnj I think you may have hit on a little known gem here. I think you would be doing a great service to this board if you think about doing a review of this Scotch saying what you like and don't like about it as I don't think it is well known. I know it wasn't on my radar...

As a side-note Clan MacGregor probably has more Kininvie than Balvenie or Glenfiddich as this is their malt that is destined for blends. Given that these three malts probably comprise the core malts in the blend, I would guess this blend as being pretty soft. This would dovetail with the fact that The Famous Grouse used to be the most widely bought blended whisky in Scotland and it is a mild and smooth blend.


----------



## pahuhnnj

Frodo said:


> No problem. You know, I just looked up the Clan MacGregor entry in my 2008 Whisky Bible (reviews of 1000s of whiskies by Jim Murrey) and found that he quite liked it, giving it a score of 92/100. Pahuhnnj I think you may have hit on a little known gem here. I think you would be doing a great service to this board if you think about doing a review of this Scotch saying what you like and don't like about it as I don't think it is well known. I know it wasn't on my radar...
> 
> As a side-note Clan MacGregor probably has more Kininvie than Balvenie or Glenfiddich as this is their malt that is destined for blends. Given that these three malts probably comprise the core malts in the blend, I would guess this blend as being pretty soft. This would dovetail with the fact that The Famous Grouse used to be the most widely bought blended whisky in Scotland and it is a mild and smooth blend.


Hi Frodo.

Wow...great information...I should probably pick up one of those books.

I'd be happy to share my Clan MacGregor experience, but I am a little inexperienced with what I should write...do you know if a there is a 'cheat sheet' as it were to help me write a review? I am still a 'scotch newbie'...

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Thanks for the info, Frodo. I have seen Clan McGregor but wrote it off as probably a cheap blend to avoid. Knowing this, I might grab a bottle as a go-to so I can save whatever good stuff I have. I'm always looking for a nice bang-for-the buck with Scotch to get me by when I don't have the money for something nicer. So far, I've liked Tamdhu (one of the best cheap single malts out there...not by any means the best single malt, but probably one of the best choices in Scotch that you can make with your $20) and Black Bottle (Islay blend that is surprisingly good). I haven't gotten to trying Famous Grouse, which I hear is decent (and as you mentioned, one of the best selling Scotches in Scotland). Any other suggestions?

And pahuhnnj, write that review. Just describe what you taste and don't worry about how it sounds. Newbie or not, it's still helpful to describe what you taste, what you like in it, and why. Even if all you can think of as descriptors are "smooth" and "nice". Just give us what you got...


----------



## Frodo

pahuhnnj said:


> Hi Frodo.
> 
> Wow...great information...I should probably pick up one of those books.
> 
> I'd be happy to share my Clan MacGregor experience, but I am a little inexperienced with what I should write...do you know if a there is a 'cheat sheet' as it were to help me write a review? I am still a 'scotch newbie'...
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Pahuhnnj:

1) If you are going to get The Whisky Bible, please wait for the 2010 release - I think it is in production as we speak.

2) I'll look around for either cheat sheets or a format that might help.


----------



## Frodo

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Thanks for the info, Frodo. I have seen Clan McGregor but wrote it off as probably a cheap blend to avoid. Knowing this, I might grab a bottle as a go-to so I can save whatever good stuff I have. I'm always looking for a nice bang-for-the buck with Scotch to get me by when I don't have the money for something nicer. So far, I've liked Tamdhu (one of the best cheap single malts out there...not by any means the best single malt, but probably one of the best choices in Scotch that you can make with your $20) and Black Bottle (Islay blend that is surprisingly good). I haven't gotten to trying Famous Grouse, which I hear is decent (and as you mentioned, one of the best selling Scotches in Scotland). Any other suggestions?


Let me think about this one as I'm on my way to work!


----------



## Frodo

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Thanks for the info, Frodo. I have seen Clan McGregor but wrote it off as probably a cheap blend to avoid. Knowing this, I might grab a bottle as a go-to so I can save whatever good stuff I have. I'm always looking for a nice bang-for-the buck with Scotch to get me by when I don't have the money for something nicer. So far, I've liked Tamdhu (one of the best cheap single malts out there...not by any means the best single malt, but probably one of the best choices in Scotch that you can make with your $20) and Black Bottle (Islay blend that is surprisingly good). I haven't gotten to trying Famous Grouse, which I hear is decent (and as you mentioned, one of the best selling Scotches in Scotland). Any other suggestions?


Hi Cptn:

Famous Grouse is a well-thought of blend by folks that like alot of sherry cask-influance with their whisky. Remember this is a value blend so don't expect first-fill sherry cask influance up front. But it has a sherried mouthfeel with some softness. Unfortunatly for me, I get some really young notes that make me think of industrial pesticide so I can't get far enough away from this stuff. Lots of folk that know more about scotch than I do love it however. I have also had the 18 & 30yr Famous Grouse and found both to have significant sherry influance as well. I really think this is meant to be part of their flavour profile.

As far as other suggestions go, the scotches you've chosen (Tamdhu & Black Bottle) are significantly different from each other so I'm not sure what to suggest. I really would encourage folk to get sampler bottles instead of buying full bottles on a whim if you can get them. My suggestion would be to try those 3x200ml offerings from Diagio containing three of the Classic Six malts from that company. That would give you some breadth without comitting to full bottles. If this is not a possibility perhaps trying a few at a bar might be worthwhile?


----------



## StogieJim

Its my birthday in a few days, I think Im gonna buy myself a bottle of that Makers Mark 46... Seems like its pretty good stuff from what Ive read/heard.

Jim


----------



## Frodo

pahuhnnj said:


> I'd be happy to share my Clan MacGregor experience, but I am a little inexperienced with what I should write...do you know if a there is a 'cheat sheet' as it were to help me write a review? I am still a 'scotch newbie'...


Most Whisky or Whiskey reviewers use the following catagories: Nose, Taste & Finish. Jim Murray uses "Balance" as well meaning how do the other three components mesh together. I prefer to use "Impressions" as a catch-all to discuss if I liked it or not and why/why-not. Impressions also tends to include an over-all feel to the dram (heavy, fruity, sherried) and anything that came to mind as I considered the experiance in its entirety.

I'm sure there are other formats but these are the only two I can think of.


----------



## pahuhnnj

Frodo said:


> Most Whisky or Whiskey reviewers use the following catagories: Nose, Taste & Finish. Jim Murray uses "Balance" as well meaning how do the other three components mesh together. I prefer to use "Impressions" as a catch-all to discuss if I liked it or not and why/why-not. Impressions also tends to include an over-all feel to the dram (heavy, fruity, sherried) and anything that came to mind as I considered the experiance in its entirety.
> 
> I'm sure there are other formats but these are the only two I can think of.


Thanks Frodo...I will give it a shot (pun intended) this weekend...
:drinking::smoke:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Frodo said:


> Hi Cptn:
> 
> Famous Grouse is a well-thought of blend by folks that like alot of sherry cask-influance with their whisky. Remember this is a value blend so don't expect first-fill sherry cask influance up front. But it has a sherried mouthfeel with some softness. Unfortunatly for me, I get some really young notes that make me think of industrial pesticide so I can't get far enough away from this stuff. Lots of folk that know more about scotch than I do love it however. I have also had the 18 & 30yr Famous Grouse and found both to have significant sherry influance as well. I really think this is meant to be part of their flavour profile.
> 
> As far as other suggestions go, the scotches you've chosen (Tamdhu & Black Bottle) are significantly different from each other so I'm not sure what to suggest. I really would encourage folk to get sampler bottles instead of buying full bottles on a whim if you can get them. My suggestion would be to try those 3x200ml offerings from Diagio containing three of the Classic Six malts from that company. That would give you some breadth without comitting to full bottles. If this is not a possibility perhaps trying a few at a bar might be worthwhile?


Thanks for your response Frodo. I pretty much like Scotch all the way around. I have varying moods so I can go for something softer one day and something harsh and peaty the next (hence Tamdhu AND Black Bottle). The one thing you said that really comports with my experience is the "young" notes. Those are the aspects of the blends and cheaper whiskies that I tend to shy away from (and are pretty hard to avoid since aging brings a smoother profile along with a higher price). It has kept me from trying Famous Grouse, though their Gold Reserve has been on my radar. It's just hard to decide whether I should spend the money on a blend when I could get an entry-level single malt! Unfortunately, my purchases are too infrequent due to budgetary constraints so I end up with very difficult decisions when the time comes and somehow always end up with a twinge of buyer's remorse with whatever I choose. I know there are some decent choices on the lower end though so I'm trying to make sure I know what (and where) they are as much as I can. It helps fill in the gaps between the better purchases.


----------



## kRaZe15

my birthday past a few days ago and i was given a bottle of Absinthe by my sister. _dangerous stuff_....


----------



## cp478

I am currently fighting off the flu.
So I went with some celestial seasoning echinacea complete care with honey and a heavy spike of everclear.


----------



## Frodo

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Unfortunately, my purchases are too infrequent due to budgetary constraints so I end up with very difficult decisions when the time comes and somehow always end up with a twinge of buyer's remorse with whatever I choose. I know there are some decent choices on the lower end though so I'm trying to make sure I know what (and where) they are as much as I can. It helps fill in the gaps between the better purchases.


You know, I generaly have a very poor impression of the value of entry level Scotch whisky blends. Of those that I've tried, I do think decently of Ballantine's, Teachers and Whyte & Makay with Teachers being the third option. I tried Ballantine's a while ago and liked it to drinking draino. A friend who knows Jim Murray told me to re-try it a year ago and I found it vastly improved. It is the kind of blend where I guessed that the grain whisky component came from corn as opposed to wheat because it seemed to have a heavier base. Not a whisky that blew my socks off but something that I wouldn't object to having a glass of, the objectionable notes having disappeared. Ballantine's isn't a generally well - thought of brand so I'll stop short of recomending you try it, but if you're open to trying something with a heavier mouth-feel and being pleasant without being complex, a 200ml bottle might not be a bad try - especially if you are willing to dump the remainder in coke if you don't like it.

Whyte & Mackay has more "high" notes but also more to object to. A riskier purchase in my eyes but with more to enjoy if the high notes (floral/spicy) are ones that you generaly like. Teachers is a blend that alot of enthusiests enjoy. I found it to have a fairly complex flavour but with some young notes that were off-putting but it has a good following in the enthusiest comunity (read - whisky boards). This is the smokiest offering of the three (W&M, Ballantine's & Teacher's). A 200ml bottles of this might be worth your consideration - especially if you can dump the remainder in coke.

Personally I think the better values in entry-level price point whiskies are in bourbon, and I think John Hansell (editor of Malt Advocate) said something along he lines of "bourbon is where the value is". I would emphasise this if you are purchasing in the US. Mid-shelf bourbons such as Elmer T. Lee, Elijha Craig 12yr among others cost a bit more than value-priced scotches but give much better value IMHO - if you like the flavour profile. I would cautiously add Jim Beam Black to that list if you are pinching pennies. The problem is I don't think you can get a small bottle (200ml) of these.

Just some ramblings and personal impressions.


----------



## Frodo

CaptainBlenderman said:


> So far, I've liked Tamdhu (one of the best cheap single malts out there...not by any means the best single malt, but probably one of the best choices in Scotch that you can make with your $20)...


Just a side-note - Tamdhu has been mothballed* this year due to the parent company (The Edrington Group) not needing it for blends. I don't think you need to run out and start gathering/hording, but if 5yrs from now it is your staple scotch, you might want to start thinking about it...

*"Mothballed" implies that the parent company might re-start production or it might sell the distillery off at a later date.


----------



## pahuhnnj

Frodo said:


> You know, I generaly have a very poor impression of the value of entry level Scotch whisky blends. Of those that I've tried, I do think decently of Ballantine's, Teachers and Whyte & Makay with Teachers being the third option. I tried Ballantine's a while ago and liked it to drinking draino. A friend who knows Jim Murray told me to re-try it a year ago and I found it vastly improved. It is the kind of blend where I guessed that the grain whisky component came from corn as opposed to wheat because it seemed to have a heavier base. Not a whisky that blew my socks off but something that I wouldn't object to having a glass of, the objectionable notes having disappeared. Ballantine's isn't a generally well - thought of brand so I'll stop short of recomending you try it, but if you're open to trying something with a heavier mouth-feel and being pleasant without being complex, a 200ml bottle might not be a bad try - especially if you are willing to dump the remainder in coke if you don't like it.
> 
> Whyte & Mackay has more "high" notes but also more to object to. A riskier purchase in my eyes but with more to enjoy if the high notes (floral/spicy) are ones that you generaly like. Teachers is a blend that alot of enthusiests enjoy. I found it to have a fairly complex flavour but with some young notes that were off-putting but it has a good following in the enthusiest comunity (read - whisky boards). This is the smokiest offering of the three (W&M, Ballantine's & Teacher's). A 200ml bottles of this might be worth your consideration - especially if you can dump the remainder in coke.
> 
> Personally I think the better values in entry-level price point whiskies are in bourbon, and I think John Hansell (editor of Malt Advocate) said something along he lines of "bourbon is where the value is". I would emphasise this if you are purchasing in the US. Mid-shelf bourbons such as Elmer T. Lee, Elijha Craig 12yr among others cost a bit more than value-priced scotches but give much better value IMHO - if you like the flavour profile. I would cautiously add Jim Beam Black to that list if you are pinching pennies. The problem is I don't think you can get a small bottle (200ml) of these.
> 
> Just some ramblings and personal impressions.


Extremely insightful and valuable comments Frodo...thanks for taking the time.


----------



## SteelCityGirl

Happy Belated Birthday Erik. Hope you had a good day and a good smoke. 
As for recent purchase, Jack Daniels.



kRaZe15 said:


> my birthday past a few days ago and i was given a bottle of Absinthe by my sister. _dangerous stuff_....


----------



## kRaZe15

SteelCityGirl said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Erik. Hope you had a good day and a good smoke.
> As for recent purchase, Jack Daniels.


thank you. and JD sounds like fun. haven't had that in a few years.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Frodo said:


> You know, I generaly have a very poor impression of the value of entry level Scotch whisky blends...
> 
> Personally I think the better values in entry-level price point whiskies are in bourbon, and I think John Hansell (editor of Malt Advocate) said something along he lines of "bourbon is where the value is".


Your points here line up with what my impressions have been. I also have had a poor impression of entry level Scotches...one of the reasons I didn't bother with Clan McGregor. Incidentally, I sprung for a bottle this weekend and was surprised that it was actually a nice smooth entry level (cheap) Scotch. It likely will serve as a good go-to when I find myself in the low-budget phases (like I am now!). Pleasantly surprising, that stuff...thanks for the recommendation...figuring from the price point, I would have never guessed it.

That said, I appreciate your advice on the tasting notes of some of the others. I am a regular reader of John Hansell's blog and also read that he placed the real value in bourbon. That Elijah Craig 12 year was one that he stated was one of the best bangs for the buck and after having some this summer, I can attest to that (though that buy also proved to me that bourbon is a cool weather libation for me...Scotch was made for the summer months in my opinion).

Anyway, thanks for the insights here...very helpful. Keep them coming as you can...


----------



## mousking1

my most recent purchase was McCormick eggnog. what can i say? it came with pretty glasses, and it was a better alternative to the nati lite at the house i was headed to.


----------



## ktblunden

My buddy is in town from Oregon and I had him make a beer run for me before he came. Here's what he showed up with:








Dogfish Head 90 Min, Trappiste Rochefort 10, Dogfish Head Midas Touch








Full Sail Boardhead, Red Hook Eisbock, Ninkasi Sleigh'r, Deschutes Jubel 2010, Deschutes Hop in the Dark, Pliny the Elder








And these were ones he thought would be enjoyed. The fruity ones are for the wife.









Can't wait to try some of these. Unfortunately, 2 on my list haven't come out yet this year. Deschutes Dissident was pushed back a couple weeks and The Abyss was pushed to December.


----------



## Rock31

Midas touch is a great beer, enjoy! Your buddy has great taste in brews.


----------



## ktblunden

I'm looking forward to it. Most of those were on the list I gave him to look for. The Full Sail, Red Hook, and the ones in the bottom pic are the ones he thought I would enjoy.


----------



## Rock31

The prickly pear braggot is nice, light and refreshing! Great for the pool!


----------



## jakespeed

I'd like to put Pliny the Elder up against that Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA. They're both fantastic hop bombs, but I've never tried them side by side. Great beers!


----------



## aea6574

Picked up a half gallon of Tito's Vodka. Love that stuff a staple of the freezer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cigary

Two bottles of Amarula and one big bottle of Drambuie...cannot get enough of these libations.


----------



## EvoFX

ktblunden said:


> My buddy is in town from Oregon and I had him make a beer run for me before he came. Here's what he showed up with:
> 
> Dogfish Head 90 Min, Trappiste Rochefort 10, Dogfish Head Midas Touch
> 
> Full Sail Boardhead, Red Hook Eisbock, Ninkasi Sleigh'r, Deschutes Jubel 2010, Deschutes Hop in the Dark, Pliny the Elder
> 
> And these were ones he thought would be enjoyed. The fruity ones are for the wife.
> 
> Can't wait to try some of these. Unfortunately, 2 on my list haven't come out yet this year. Deschutes Dissident was pushed back a couple weeks and The Abyss was pushed to December.


that is a great group of beers, dogfish always kills me with the prices, and havnt been a fan of the 60

all you need on that is something from russian river 

//

well last night i went to get some Romanian Redd's and i bought two, and i guess they were having a promo because they gave me another for free. gotta love the promotion deals, especially in romania ahha:drinking:


----------



## ktblunden

EvoFX said:


> that is a great group of beers, dogfish always kills me with the prices, and havnt been a fan of the 60
> 
> all you need on that is something from russian river
> 
> //
> 
> well last night i went to get some Romanian Redd's and i bought two, and i guess they were having a promo because they gave me another for free. gotta love the promotion deals, especially in romania ahha:drinking:


The Plinys are Russian River brews. Those were especially hard to track down. His bottle shop gets 2 cases every few weeks. They limit customers to 3 bottles each and sell out in about 36 hours.


----------



## EvoFX

ktblunden said:


> The Plinys are Russian River brews. Those were especially hard to track down. His bottle shop gets 2 cases every few weeks. They limit customers to 3 bottles each and sell out in about 36 hours.


o snaps totally didnt see those. good snag then, pliny is fantastic, they have it on tap at one of the bars i go to :smile:


----------



## ben1000

Johnny Walker Black Label for me, although I just returned from Nicaragua with a bottle of their 'Flora De Caña' rum.... Yummy!

Ben


----------



## MATADOR

A bottle of Crown Royal XR...nice box and beautiful velvet bag...whats inside is very smooth...

Also picked up the new Makers Mark 46...quite the bite


----------



## ben1000

MATADOR said:


> A bottle of Crown Royal XR...nice box and beautiful velvet bag...whats inside is very smooth...
> 
> Also picked up the new Makers Mark 46...quite the bite


Yum!


----------



## Frodo

MATADOR said:


> A bottle of Crown Royal XR...nice box and beautiful velvet bag...whats inside is very smooth...
> 
> Also picked up the new Makers Mark 46...quite the bite


WOW!! Nice...


----------



## thebayratt

My buddy traded me some Fuego Origen for a few bottles of Andy Gator. Its made by Abita Beers in Lousianna. Pretty good, potent brew!


----------



## Cattani

I've been pretty lame lately, just got a regular bottle of Crown Royal. I think I may pick up a bottle of Laphroiag (sp?) next.


----------



## jaypulay

My first bottle of Highland Park 12 yr... So smoky and delicious!!


----------



## alyons108

A new bottle of Absolute, to dilute my Mt Dew.


----------



## havanajohn

A bottle of Beaujolais Nouveau.

*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNElhXEufH2JIJra1HKLLI_91m8xBw&cad=rja*


----------



## Frodo

3 bottles of Innis & Gunn Highland Cask and 2 bottles of Russian Gun Imperial Stout.


----------



## Frodo

A bottle of Marton's Oyster Stout. Looking for a regular strength stout for pairing with maduros and am curious about this one...


----------



## szyzk

I just won a 1.75L bottle of Grey Goose. I'm not much of a vodka drinker so I'm at a loss for what to do with it...

Man, it's a really big bottle!


----------



## CajunMaduro

Glenlivet 18 year. Like drinking candy.


----------



## Rock31

szyzk said:


> I just won a 1.75L bottle of Grey Goose. I'm not much of a vodka drinker so I'm at a loss for what to do with it...
> 
> Man, it's a really big bottle!


Makes a great Xmas gift!


----------



## Frodo

szyzk said:


> I just won a 1.75L bottle of Grey Goose. I'm not much of a vodka drinker so I'm at a loss for what to do with it...
> 
> Man, it's a really big bottle!


Use for trading on the WTS/WTT forums...


----------



## jaypulay

My wife got me a bottle of Macallan Cask Strength for my birthday on Friday. What a surprise!!


----------



## demo

haha a can of Tilt  so bored and had to try it after four loko was banned in NY


----------



## szyzk

Frodo said:


> Use for trading on the WTS/WTT forums...


That's a great idea and one that I hadn't thought of.

Every once in a while I win a bottle of something from the club I go to. I also have a bottle of Chambourd that my wife and I won't drink, so that can go on the WTT board too once it opens up for me.


----------



## phinz

Bought a bottle of Ardbeg 10 year Saturday, as well as a growler of Outer Banks Brewing Station Black Eye PA. That night was a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter while waiting on a pizza, and yesterday was a Rogue Chipotle Ale backed up with some Laphroaig Quarter Cask.


----------



## wrinklenuts

Four Loko Lemonade.


----------



## Bunker

Finished off a 6-pack of Old Thumper watching the game last night. 

I have also been into a little Bacardi Select with my cigars lately instead of my usual bourbon or rye.


----------



## srpoutlaw

Tank 7


----------



## EdATX

Tried out some Crispin Honey Crisp Hard Cider (Very good) and got a bottle of Balvenie Caribbean Cask (which is also, very good).


----------



## Kosfa

Stopped by Bevmo after work to pick up a bottle of Laphroaig 15 yr. I saw they had the Bombay Sapphire 1.5L on sale cheaper than the 1L, so I had to pick that up too. Then I saw they still had Dogfish Punkin Ale left, and being a seasonal, I figured I better grab a case before it disappears till next fall. Turned out to be a more expensive stop than I planned, but now I have options.


----------



## txemtp69

Baileys and Butterscotch schnapps


----------



## Rock31

Ron Zacapa 23, man this is going to be a nice holiday!


----------



## szyzk

Had to fill in some holes in the beer fridge, so I bought...

Southern Tier 2XIPA
Sam Adams Imperial Double Bock
Great Lakes Burning River Pale
Boddingtons


----------



## Evonnida

Kosfa said:


> Stopped by Bevmo after work to pick up a bottle of Laphroaig 15 yr. I saw they had the Bombay Sapphire 1.5L on sale cheaper than the 1L, so I had to pick that up too. Then I saw they still had Dogfish Punkin Ale left, and being a seasonal, I figured I better grab a case before it disappears till next fall. Turned out to be a more expensive stop than I planned, but now I have options.


I've been wanting to try the Dogfish Pumpkin, but no one in MO carries it. Is it as good as everyone says?


----------



## EvoFX

just got a bottle of romanian port. sadly i wanted to white port, not the red. o well. ill read the label carefully next. instead of looking at the colors (white label is red and yellow label is white....)


----------



## Kosfa

Evonnida said:


> I've been wanting to try the Dogfish Pumpkin, but no one in MO carries it. Is it as good as everyone says?


Like pretty much all of Dogfish Head's brews, it's pretty much a love it or hate it ale. Strong taste of pumpkin and spice, with a little sweetness to it. Think of it as pumpkin pie ale. Goes pretty well with a maduro...


----------



## Evonnida

Kosfa said:


> Like pretty much all of Dogfish Head's brews, it's pretty much a love it or hate it ale. Strong taste of pumpkin and spice, with a little sweetness to it. Think of it as pumpkin pie ale. Goes pretty well with a maduro...


Sounds tasty! Now I just need to find some!


----------



## Cigary

Just started on a bottle of 7 year old Havana Rum this week and have to say I'm in love. I've always read about this libation but thought that it was a lot of hype...trust me it isn't. I think this Rum was made for cigars and I am a devout Drambuie and Amarula zealot and will now have to add a third libation to the list. Can't believe I only bought 1 liter of this...what a mistake so that means I have to return to Grand Cayman and buy 6 more liters to last me for another year...yeah I know,,what a shame to go back. For $11 a bottle its like stealing.


----------



## Frodo

Cigary said:


> Just started on a bottle of 7 year old Havana Rum this week and have to say I'm in love. I've always read about this libation but thought that it was a lot of hype...trust me it isn't. I think this Rum was made for cigars and I am a devout Drambuie and Amarula zealot and will now have to add a third libation to the list. Can't believe I only bought 1 liter of this...what a mistake so that means I have to return to Grand Cayman and buy 6 more liters to last me for another year...yeah I know,,what a shame to go back. For $11 a bottle its like stealing.


I'm guessing this is the Dominican Havana Club not the Cuban...


----------



## Cigary

Lol,,,nope..it be the Cuban Rum.

http://therumhowlerblog.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/rum-review-havana-club-7-year-old-cuban-rum/


----------



## Jack Straw

Picked up a bottle of Jim Beam Rye, such a great value.


----------



## Frodo

Elijha Craig 12yr. Good price up here at $40 cdn...


----------



## shuckins

good stuff...


----------



## tmac77

I agree 'Crystal Head' is v. good vodka. Interesting though that, despite it being a Canadian product and the brainchild of Dan Akroyd (a Canadian), here in the province of Ontario Canada the government agency that regulates liquor purchaces here has banned it from sale here bacuase of the skull design $%#^$. bunch of idiots..... I have to go to the US to buy it.


----------



## Habano

Just picked up two bottles for $100 shipped. Excellent price as most B&M stores charge $85 for one bottle. If you like rum, this is a must try for you.


----------



## EdATX

Glenmorangie 18 year and Elijah Craig 12 year


----------



## KcJason1

Ron Zacapa 23 Rum... for... $25.99! I need to go back for a few more bottles before it goes back to $45!

8 Bottles of BBQ... Image is old but this years release is 9xxx bottles and its 11.8% 

And a bottle of Sam Adams/Weihenstephan Collaberation Infinium... Only 30 Cases in the Kc area


----------



## KcJason1

srpoutlaw said:


> Tank 7


Great stuff right there... You need to get your hands on some of the BBQ before its all gone... It's been selling out like no other...


----------



## Frodo

Ola Dubh 40 (Harvistoun stout 8% abv given a secondary maturation in Highland Park 40yr casks). Very hardy and has a mocca taste. Also has some echo with regards to the whisky influance.


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed a bottle of Jameson for New Years. A little over half is now gone.


----------



## Hall25

Glenlivet 12yr

JH


----------



## avo_addict




----------



## SmokinSpider

A bottle of Highland Park 12 Year Old.
Actully it is my very first Adult Beverage purchased since I turned 21:mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31

Bottle of Moet And a bottle of Sam Adams/Weihenstephan Collaberation Infinium

Good stuff


----------



## Evonnida

Got a bottle of Makers, Makers 46 and Woodford Reserve for Christmas.


----------



## Frodo

SmokinSpider said:


> A bottle of Highland Park 12 Year Old.
> Actully it is my very first Adult Beverage purchased since I turned 21:mrgreen:


Congrats Spider. That's a good 'un!!!!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Frodo said:


> Congrats Spider. That's a good 'un!!!!


Thanks.
Its been great, I have been sipping it and tasting all the fine notes, it has taught me to do the same with my cigars.

Plus I am hoping to get a bottle of 18yr for my b-day.


----------



## jwise

Just this morning, a very fine bottle of The Glenrothes 1985 vintage (20yrs):










(I've been told I don't know how to post without adding a picture)


----------



## SmokinSpider

That looks really good, 


The more I look through this thread the more I dislike Oregon's freakishly high liquor tax:frown:


----------



## cheese

Just got delivered by UPS:


----------



## GoDucks324

Just picked up a very limited production Pendleton 100th Anniversary 20yr Whisky. I can't wait to make up an occasion to crack that seal.


----------



## Ehlonya

On attachment, two very nice bottle:

Bas Armagnac and Single Malt

Macallan Estate Reserve
Chateau De Laubade Vintage 1957

Wish I can post the pics


----------



## cheese

Ehlonya said:


> On attachment, two very nice bottle:
> 
> Bas Armagnac and Single Malt
> 
> Macallan Estate Reserve
> Chateau De Laubade Vintage 1957
> 
> Wish I can post the pics


Dang! I've only had a little experience with Armagnac and can't begin to imagine what a bottle like that would be like.


----------



## jwise

Not only my latest, but my greatest!

The Glenrothes 1972 Vintage.












The Glenrothes said:


> This second bottling was awarded the coveted and exceedingly rare TROPHY at International Spirits Challenge in 2005 (only two single malts were so awarded in a field of almost 700).
> 
> As (bad) luck would have it the 1972 ran out almost as soon as it got the award.
> 
> The Vintage 1972 has oft been referred to as the jewel in the crown. It was the Vintage 1972 that prompted Whisky Writer Charles Maclean to declare of Glenrothes: "As good as malt whisky ever gets."


Needless to say, I am saving this one for a special day.


----------



## HMMWV

Just ponied up and bought a bottle of Tanteo Jalapeno Tequila. After having jalapeno margaritas on our last vacation in Mexico just had to do it. This is my newest favorite cocktail.


----------



## KcJason1

Just picked up a bottle of Balvenie 12 Doublewood, Buffalo Trace, Jeremiah Weed Cherry Bourbon, and Old Mill Rum... So Pissed that they have sold out of the 25.99 5ths of Ron Zacapa 23..


----------



## Son Of Thor

Going to try out some scotch tonight, so I picked up a bottle of Ardbeg 10.


----------



## bodia

Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon....love this stuff:new_all_coholic:


----------



## jwise

Son Of Thor said:


> Going to try out some scotch tonight, so I picked up a bottle of Ardbeg 10.


WOW! That's some smokey whisky! Good stuff, from what I hear. I'm still waiting to try some of that.


----------



## Son Of Thor

jwise said:


> WOW! That's some smokey whisky! Good stuff, from what I hear. I'm still waiting to try some of that.


I had to try about 5-6 liquor stores before I found it and got the last bottle from the place that did have it. Also couldn't find any scotch glasses at any of the places so I had to put in an order online for some.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Walker Red Label. That's about all I drink nowadays.


----------



## wrinklenuts

St Ides Malt Liquor 40oz


----------



## treatneggy

Kraken spiced rum.


----------



## Tredegar

Elijah Craig 18 Year Single Barrel Bourbon. My first bourbon purchase.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Balvenie Doublewood, my second scotch purchase. I've been enjoying the Ardbeg 10 and wanted to dry something a little different out this time.


----------



## Mutombo

Picked up some Ron Zacapa 23 last week. Really good stuff, I'm not normally a rum drinker.

Finished off my last bottle of Highland Park 12 last night, so I'll probably be buying another bottle of that as well. Also looking to grab a bottle of Buffalo Trace, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## asmartbull

treatneggy said:


> Kraken spiced rum.


I have been going through bottles of Kraken this winter
Awesome with Rootbeer and cigars...


----------



## KcJason1

Mutombo said:


> Picked up some Ron Zacapa 23 last week. Really good stuff, I'm not normally a rum drinker.
> 
> Finished off my last bottle of Highland Park 12 last night, so I'll probably be buying another bottle of that as well. Also looking to grab a bottle of Buffalo Trace, I've heard good things about it.


I picked up some trace after hearing good things and was also told that it was really hard to find. I wasn't really that impressed... After having it, I wish I would of payed $2 more for and gotten a bottle of Knob..

That Zacapa is top notch... I love that stuff.. pour a glass, throw in a couple cubes, and enjoy!


----------



## Rock31

Stocked up on my Arrogant Bastard Ale, Stone IPA and smoked Porter.


----------



## KcJason1

Son Of Thor said:


> Balvenie Doublewood, my second scotch purchase. I've been enjoying the Ardbeg 10 and wanted to dry something a little different out this time.


Nice pickup.. I love the Double wood.. It was actually my first single malt bottle purchase as well. Well besides the small taster bottles... If you like that give the MacAllan 12 a try.. They are right on par with each other..


----------



## KcJason1

My latest purchase was 6 750ml bottles of Boulevard Chocolate Ale.. The local brewery teamed up with Chris Elbow a Famous local Chocolatier to produce this beer for Valentines... It was released yesterday.. And Pretty much sold out across the city in a matter of hours... One place had 21 cases and all gone within 3 hrs... Mind you most stores have a limit of 1-2 bottles..

Anyway... It took me 3 hrs to track down 6 bottles... I Called 25ish places.. All sold out.. or were like were getting it on this date or that... So I bought the last 2 at one place.. 1 more at a place that someone didn't pick that they were on a list for, and the last place said they didn't have a limit so I bought their last 3 bottles...

It's amazing that this first release sold out faster than the Cult followed Boulevard Bourbon Barrel Quad that's been released annually for a few years...


----------



## Son Of Thor

KcJason1 said:


> Nice pickup.. I love the Double wood.. It was actually my first single malt bottle purchase as well. Well besides the small taster bottles... If you like that give the MacAllan 12 a try.. They are right on par with each other..


Just trying it out now and its pretty good. Definitely different than the Ardbeg 10 that was my first bottle. I have the MacAllan 12 on my list to try, it was actually between that and the Doublewood this time around.


----------



## Son Of Thor

That boulevard chocolate ale sure sounds good. I'm assuming they didn't ship any of that out though or did they?



KcJason1 said:


> My latest purchase was 6 750ml bottles of Boulevard Chocolate Ale.. The local brewery teamed up with Chris Elbow a Famous local Chocolatier to produce this beer for Valentines... It was released yesterday.. And Pretty much sold out across the city in a matter of hours... One place had 21 cases and all gone within 3 hrs... Mind you most stores have a limit of 1-2 bottles..
> 
> Anyway... It took me 3 hrs to track down 6 bottles... I Called 25ish places.. All sold out.. or were like were getting it on this date or that... So I bought the last 2 at one place.. 1 more at a place that someone didn't pick that they were on a list for, and the last place said they didn't have a limit so I bought their last 3 bottles...
> 
> It's amazing that this first release sold out faster than the Cult followed Boulevard Bourbon Barrel Quad that's been released annually for a few years...


----------



## KcJason1

Son Of Thor said:


> That boulevard chocolate ale sure sounds good. I'm assuming they didn't ship any of that out though or did they?


Probably not.. They regular release Smoke Stack series, they may ship outside of the 4 state region. I know yearly brews like wheat, and pale ale which aren't part of the SS series are shipped out. But as for the Special Realeases of SS I highly doubt it. The Bourbon Barrel was only 9k bottles. So I wouldn't imagine this release is even that many bottles, espically since this is its first release. I would venture to say 6-7k 750ml bottles.


----------



## KcJason1

Son Of Thor said:


> Just trying it out now and its pretty good. Definitely different than the Ardbeg 10 that was my first bottle. I have the MacAllan 12 on my list to try, it was actually between that and the Doublewood this time around.


It's going to be my second bottle purchase. I was tempted to buy the 1.75 bottle today.. 

I was lucky and found one of the Taverns I frequent had it. So I was able to try it there after hearing many good reviews... It's kind of a whiskey tengo bar so that stuff doesn't get touched much especially since guys there love the PBR and not a $8 glass of scotch... Needless to say I killed the Bottle in 3 visits.. Bartender even told me I was the only one to drink off that bottle.. lol
It has a sweet honey aroma that just makes you keep sniffing... It smells so good.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Cool thanks for the info!



KcJason1 said:


> It's going to be my second bottle purchase. I was tempted to buy the 1.75 bottle today..
> 
> I was lucky and found one of the Taverns I frequent had it. So I was able to try it there after hearing many good reviews... It's kind of a whiskey tengo bar so that stuff doesn't get touched much especially since guys there love the PBR and not a $8 glass of scotch... Needless to say I killed the Bottle in 3 visits.. Bartender even told me I was the only one to drink off that bottle.. lol
> It has a sweet honey aroma that just makes you keep sniffing... It smells so good.


----------



## Frodo

Just bought a 40yr Glenrothes Distillery Bottling. I don't think I will be getting any more expensive hooch for a while...


----------



## KcJason1

The Macallan 12, Tanqueray Rangpur, FireFly Mint Tea Vodka, Box of Franzia White merlot, and a 50ml of WoodFord Reserve... Yeah, I went a bit overboard... Gotta Refill the stash!


----------



## Son Of Thor

bottle of glenlivet 12 a few days ago


----------



## KcJason1

Bottle of macallen 10 fine oak.. Couldn't resist. It was on sale for $30 for a 750ml.


----------



## Frodo

Bowmore 16yr 1982 OB Wine Cask Finish. Got a sample of this before and was really impressed...


----------



## GoDucks324

Frodo said:


> Just bought a 40yr Glenrothes Distillery Bottling. I don't think I will be getting any more expensive hooch for a while...


Sooooo... How is it? I will never be able to afford anything like that so I have to live through you... and your wallet.


----------



## Qball

Talisker Destiller's Edition 1999


----------



## Son Of Thor

KcJason1 said:


> Bottle of macallen 10 fine oak.. Couldn't resist. It was on sale for $30 for a 750ml.


That sounds like a good price on that Jason.


----------



## Frodo

Frodo said:


> Just bought a 40yr Glenrothes Distillery Bottling. I don't think I will be getting any more expensive hooch for a while...





GoDucks324 said:


> Sooooo... How is it? I will never be able to afford anything like that so I have to live through you... and your wallet.


You know, this bottle was $540 which - for a bottle of 40yr malt - is a really good deal. This one is winning lots of awards (Malt Advocate whisky of the year and Malt Maniacs gold medal for two). Haven't tried it yet except as a sample but was blown away by that. Will post more when I open the bottle.


----------



## bodia

Bottle of The Glenlivet 15 Year French Oak Reserve and a bottle of Ardbeg 10.


----------



## s_catz

Frodo said:


> You know, this bottle was $540 which - for a bottle of 40yr malt - is a really good deal. This one is winning lots of awards (Malt Advocate whisky of the year and Malt Maniacs gold medal for two). Haven't tried it yet except as a sample but was blown away by that. Will post more when I open the bottle.


$540:shock: I thought the bottle of Glenfiddich Reserve 18 Yr Old I bought was a lot at $93


----------



## Frodo

Frodo said:


> You know, this bottle was $540 which - for a bottle of 40yr malt - is a really good deal. This one is winning lots of awards (Malt Advocate whisky of the year and Malt Maniacs gold medal for two). Haven't tried it yet except as a sample but was blown away by that. Will post more when I open the bottle.





s_catz said:


> $540:shock: I thought the bottle of Glenfiddich Reserve 18 Yr Old I bought was a lot at $93


Hey Mario:

If you are by the Bayview/Sheppard LCBO they have a tasting tower where you can try the Glenfarclas 40yr for $8.50/sample. I would never have bought this bottle blind but all the awards and acolades on the 'net convinced me to at least try it.

And the $93 price tag on the 'fiddich isn't exactly crumbs from the table either...


----------



## Frodo

KcJason1 said:


> Bottle of macallen 10 fine oak.. Couldn't resist. It was on sale for $30 for a 750ml.





Son Of Thor said:


> That sounds like a good price on that Jason.


We can only dream of those prices up here. I think Mac 10yr FO goes for $60-$70 last time I checked.


----------



## Jack Straw

Bushmill's. I'm really starting to like this stuff.


----------



## bc8436

Compass Box Flaming Heart.


----------



## Ace7682

VO Gold 8- less than $20 a 1/5th, little ice, splash of water and it goes real nice with most sticks! :thumb:


----------



## Son Of Thor

bottle of Zacapa 23


----------



## The Postman

I just picked up a sampler pack. 18 beer, 6 different kinds from the Red Rock Brewing company. It is a nice assortment of heavy, medium and summer beers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pappy Van Winkle 12 yr old!


----------



## titlowda

Johnnie Walker Green Label


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

How is the green i bought the Blue back when i drank scotch and was not really impressed.


----------



## titlowda

Not bad. Blue is not worth the money. If you want a more refined taste go with Gold. 

There are others that are good for the same price, just depends on taste.


----------



## Rock31

If you don't like Blue I doubt you would like any other JW except maybe Gold.


----------



## piperdown

Son Of Thor said:


> bottle of Zacapa 23


"Sputter...." you lucky [email protected]#d, all I can find is the 15 year and my wife's no longer traveling to cental america..... :rant:

"grumble"...lucky dog.... :biggrin:


----------



## Son Of Thor

piperdown said:


> "Sputter...." you lucky [email protected]#d, all I can find is the 15 year and my wife's no longer traveling to cental america..... :rant:
> 
> "grumble"...lucky dog.... :biggrin:


Funny because I've never seen the 15 year around here. :ask:


----------



## mrmikey32

Mojitos... Lots and lots of mojitos(and bacardi)


----------



## mrmikey32

oh, and 2 bottles of this stuff... If you dont know what it is, you should look it up


----------



## Qball

Glenmorangie Extremely Rare 18yr


----------



## nova69400

Laphroaig 10 year single malt scotch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

titlowda said:


> Not bad. Blue is not worth the money. If you want a more refined taste go with Gold.
> 
> There are others that are good for the same price, just depends on taste.





Rock31 said:


> If you don't like Blue I doubt you would like any other JW except maybe Gold.


Funny i used to love J.W Black i just never thought the higher priced Blue at $200 a bottle was worth it!


----------



## KcJason1

piperdown said:


> "Sputter...." you lucky [email protected]#d, all I can find is the 15 year and my wife's no longer traveling to cental america..... :rant:
> 
> "grumble"...lucky dog.... :biggrin:


Where in KS are you from?


----------



## Frodo

mrmikey32 said:


> oh, and 2 bottles of this stuff... If you dont know what it is, you should look it up


WOW - that's a new release no? Really curious about how it tastes...


----------



## thunderdan11

Bought a case of Brooklyn Chocolate Stout and a bottle of Graham 1997 porto. Man is that port awesome.....


----------



## piperdown

KcJason1 said:


> Where in KS are you from?


Actually stopped by Lukas liquer off of Metcalf and found out they have the 23 year old.

The bottles my wife would bring back from Guatamala were outstanding! Too bad she's not traveling anymore.....

And..surprisingly, Old Monk from India was a great inexpensive rum but I haven't found it around here.

Do you know of other places around Johnson county to get Zacapa?


----------



## piperdown

Ah, forgot to mention that I picked up a six pack of New Belgium Mothership Wit, six pack of Blue Moon and a couple of single serves like Jamesons and a couple of flavored vodkas I thought my wife might like to try.


----------



## dragonhead08

Martell Cordon Bleu


----------



## StogieJim

Sixer of Rogue Dead Guy Ale, and sixer of Fort Collins Brewery IPA. Life is good


----------



## Son Of Thor

StogieJim said:


> Sixer of Rogue Dead Guy Ale


I love this stuff! :beerchug:


----------



## dmgizzo

Picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare bourbon today. My first, quite anxious to try it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Evonnida

The last adult drink I bought was a Yuengling... unfortunately I forgot to pick up a case on my way back from the NJ Herf... I'm an idiot!


----------



## mrmikey32

[No message]


----------



## Deefuzz

My last purchase was a 6 pack of Left Hand's Milk Stout which I bought last night.

I have a feeling I will be going out tonight though and getting a new bottle of bourbon.


----------



## str8dog

Couple bottles of Cardhu


----------



## Animal

Extremely limited options here. I asked the PX manager to order some Glenfiddich 18, and he said he can only get the 12yo. Still great, but not what I was looking for, so I just bought a sixer of Sam Adams and went home happy :beerchug:


----------



## Cigary

Just got a big bottle of Drambuie and 5 liters of wine.


----------



## KcJason1

piperdown said:


> Actually stopped by Lukas liquer off of Metcalf and found out they have the 23 year old.
> 
> The bottles my wife would bring back from Guatamala were outstanding! Too bad she's not traveling anymore.....
> 
> And..surprisingly, Old Monk from India was a great inexpensive rum but I haven't found it around here.
> 
> Do you know of other places around Johnson county to get Zacapa?


That's the only place I know of... Of course that's pretty much the only place I shop for booze... Their sales are just to good to pass up.. I always end up buying a bunch of surplus I don't really need... Lol

A couple months back they had zacapa on sale for $24.99...


----------



## [email protected]

Aventinus. Greatest. Beer. Of. My. Life.


----------



## Tredegar

Bottle of Aberlour 16.


----------



## Frodo

A bottle of Big Peat - an indie vatting of Ardbeg, Port Ellen, Caol Ila and Bowmore. IMHO the CI has the biggest say.


----------



## beercritic

Most recent Malt:

A bottle of Lagavulin Single Malt - ouch, but it was for our anniversary.

Most recent Single-Barrel Bourbon: Well, I was turned on to some 2001 Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon - Really loved it, and was told the 2000 was the "'tits" year for that run. Fat chance, as at the price point, the current batch flies off the shelf. Anyway, I was in a more run-down liquor store (Searching for new Islays to try), and discovered they had some of the much-sought-after 2000. Hooch from 4 different barrels 7 bottles total. I bought them all. Way better than the 2001. 


That's my story, and I'm sticking to it,

joe


----------



## FiveStar

beercritic said:


> Most recent Malt:
> 
> A bottle of Lagavulin Single Malt - ouch, but it was for our anniversary.
> 
> Most recent Single-Barrel Bourbon: Well, I was turned on to some 2001 Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon - Really loved it, and was told the 2000 was the "'tits" year for that run. Fat chance, as at the price point, the current batch flies off the shelf. Anyway, I was in a more run-down liquor store (Searching for new Islays to try), and discovered they had some of the much-sought-after 2000. Hooch from 4 different barrels 7 bottles total. I bought them all. Way better than the 2001.
> 
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to it,
> 
> joe


I'll concur that the 2000 was the tits. It was a nice set of tits too! Best bargain in the single barrel bourbon world that EWsingle is. The recent run ain't bad by any stretch of the imagination, but the 2000 was stupid good for the price.

I'm a Rye man myself, and have recently been re-discovering the wonders of Wild Turkey 101 rye. Just damn fantstic for the price, and more complex than other whiskys twice the price.


----------



## shuckins

should be a fun easter...


----------



## piperdown

KcJason1 said:


> That's the only place I know of... Of course that's pretty much the only place I shop for booze... Their sales are just to good to pass up.. I always end up buying a bunch of surplus I don't really need... Lol
> 
> A couple months back they had zacapa on sale for $24.99...


Damn...just saw this post! Can't believe they had Z for that price....that's crazy goood!

I bought some Kirklands bourbon which is Costco's house brand that they contract out from "name" brands. They say it's made by Jim Beam's Knob Creek and I can believe it! Really smooth and at only $20 for a liter it's a steal. Been enjoying it with coke, on the rocks and (somewhat) neat with a splash of water. Definately stocking up on it as it only comes out once a year.


----------



## Rock31

Let us know how that is Ron.

I guess this is a little broadcast...anyone in the NY/NJ/PA area know where I can pick-up some Aviation Gin? Liquor place I go to does not seem to ever have it.


----------



## mrmikey32

shuckins said:


> should be a fun easter...


I now have 5 bottles of this...


----------



## blainer

I have always loved Brugal Rum from The Dominican Republic, and everytime we have gone there i bring back 2 or 3 bottles. Well i checked my stock this morning and only had about 4 ounces left of my last bottle, so i fugured i better make a run down to the local LBS and grab some Appletons, and to my enormous suprise there sitting on a shelf with a very reasonable price tag is a bottle of Brugal Anejo! I was unaware that they had even started exporting this rum, so i am at this moment enjoying a smoke with a fine glass of rum.


----------



## dreamspeed

piperdown said:


> Damn...just saw this post! Can't believe they had Z for that price....that's crazy goood!
> 
> I bought some Kirklands bourbon which is Costco's house brand that they contract out from "name" brands. They say it's made by Jim Beam's Knob Creek and I can believe it! Really smooth and at only $20 for a liter it's a steal. Been enjoying it with coke, on the rocks and (somewhat) neat with a splash of water. Definately stocking up on it as it only comes out once a year.


costco supposedly has a bunch of privately labeled kirkland stuff that is just re labeled premium stuff, i'm still trying to find a cross reference list


----------



## piperdown

dreamspeed said:


> costco supposedly has a bunch of privately labeled kirkland stuff that is just re labeled premium stuff, i'm still trying to find a cross reference list


The Costco booze guy (manages the wine and spirits section) says that the Kirkland vodka is made by Grey Goose and the tequilia is made by Patron. Maybe, maybe not but I've had the "real" stuff and the Kirkland's side by side and sure couldn't tell a difference. Either the Kirkland is made by them or some other distiller found a way to copy them.


----------



## Scott W.

Grabbed 5 bottles of 2008 St. Emillion Grand Cru Bordeaux.


----------



## Rock31

Nice Scott!


----------



## max gas

went on a belgium beer kick. bought 1 bottle of Chimay Blue Grand Reserve, and a bottle of Three Philosophers. Both bottles were 25 oz and pretty good


----------



## SmokinSpider

Ron Zacapa 23
Remy Martin V.S.O.P.
And Kraken Rum.


----------



## bc8436

Went on a bubbly binge today ...

Pol Roger N.V Brut
Roederer Estate Brut
Ruinart Rose


----------



## aea6574

8 bottles of Hangar One vodka

2 bottles of Glen Rothes scotch


----------



## thebayratt

[No message]


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I needed something cheap. This works!


----------



## dragonhead08

Glenfarclas 12


----------



## Oldmso54

Should have thought to take a pic but just got back from Atlanta yesterday and picked up 3 cases of Charles Shaw Estates Wine a.k.a. "Two Buck Chuck" (which by the way is now $2.79) at Trader Joes - 1/2 Cabernet Sauvingon & 1/2 Merlot


----------



## SmokinSpider

a bottle of Russell's Reserve, sipping as I type. Mighty tasty


----------



## gentimmy

will be stopping by the store to pick up some three philosophers and divinum nocturnum tonight.


----------



## quincy627

Macallan 12 year single malt.


----------



## Frodo

SmokinSpider said:


> a bottle of Russell's Reserve, sipping as I type. Mighty tasty


Is this the rye or the bourbon? I don't think you can lose with either...


----------



## SmokinSpider

Rye, Dont know how i forgot that one, Thanks.

Yeah its great just a touch of sweetness. I was at the liquor store browsing and some guy with 2 gallons of gin in his arms pointed out the Rye's and said they are great if you like whiskey. I figured a guy that drinks that much knows his liquor. :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisw17




----------



## gentimmy

[No message]


----------



## Evonnida

Very nice Tim!


----------



## Rock31

I hai there Tim! Nice pickup.


----------



## djangos

All brews from 'Bells' are very unique!! i probably like them all!!


chrisw17 said:


>


----------



## gentimmy

Evonnida said:


> Very nice Tim!


I picked you up a bottle of three philosophers, you better hope I don't drink it before I see you next



Rock31 said:


> I hai there Tim! Nice pickup.


haha thank you, sir.


----------



## Frodo

Wiser's Legacy Cdn whisky.


----------



## 68 Lotus

[No message]


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Pendletons is smooth as silk. Can literally chug that stuff right out of the bottle if it was socially acceptable!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Just trimmed some of my mint and basil plants in the garden and bought some Flor de Cana Silver rum to make mojitos. Adding a little basil to the mojito really kicks it up a notch. Hell, I even threw in a little thai holy basil for shits and giggles and it came out fantastic. Really recommend it.


----------



## gentimmy

Pendleton looks delicious


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> Pendleton looks delicious


That it does... :dr


----------



## Boudreaux

I agree... That Pendleton does look very inviting...


----------



## David_ESM

Dry Fly Whiskey.

Made at a distillery right here in town that uses all WA ingredients in small batches. Fantastic stuff. The first 8 or 9 batches were sold out within 48 hours across the state.

Have waited in line a couple hours to get a few of their bottles on release days.


----------



## bboz

I bought a couple of bottle of wine from the suggestions of people in this forum. The girlfriend loved the bottle we opened last night.

2007 Clos du Bois Cabernet Sauvignon 
2008 Doña Paula Estate Malbec


----------



## Rock31

Hendricks Gin
St Germain Elderflower Liqueur

Love lunch breaks to the liquor store


----------



## swingerofbirches

Picked up a few singles of Lindemans Pomme Lambic ... SOOOOOOOO good!


----------



## Boudreaux

A 375 ml bottle of Crown Royal and a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 to pair it with...


----------



## BigBehr

leopold Bros. Apple Whisky on the rocks. Its a bit sweet but a good with the right cigar.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Picked up a 750ml of Three Philosophers. Who says I wont be celebrating my golden birthday in style?


----------



## Rock31

So I got this recipe out of a magazine and what a fantastic summer drink it is!

Muddle some cucumber in the bottom of a glass.
St Germain Elderflower
Hendricks Gin
Tabasco Sauce to taste

Such a nice refreshing drink.


----------



## dragonhead08

I ended up buying 2. One to drink and one to collect


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Fred, I've been staring at that box at my work for months. I cannot justify that much on a collectible however 

Good purchase!


----------



## gentimmy

and magic hat summer


----------



## Evonnida

What about my Three Philosophers?


----------



## gentimmy

wasn't in stock...as soon as i see it i'll nab it


----------



## Zfog

I love the contents of your fridge Tim, classic!:razz:


----------



## gxyboi

Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or and its fantastic!


----------



## Frodo

Ron Zacapa 23 & Ron Matusalem 15.


----------



## dragonhead08

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Fred, I've been staring at that box at my work for months. I cannot justify that much on a collectible however
> 
> Good purchase!


I can relate. This is the only bottle of liquor I ever purchased not to drink. I can't explain why I just had the urge to keep one unopened. Just so you know it is worth the price for the botle I did open ($89.00), especially when you consider an 18yr Macallan goes for $150 which to be honest is not worth it. I really like the snow Phoenix. It has a lot more flavor then I was expecting. It has a clear speyside character and very litle smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just scored some 23 year old Pappy Van Winkle!
Usually $225 a bottle my good friend Mike is a wholesale liquor salesman $175!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## gentimmy

Sake haha


----------



## Cigar Noob

Aberlour A'bunadh (Batch 32) Scotch Whisky. This cask strength beast (60.4%) requires a little taming, but if you like a sherried whisky, it's worth a try.


----------



## mturnmm

gentimmy said:


> and magic hat summer


Hey I think you have the same fridge we have in our garage!


----------



## David_ESM

Dry Fly. Vodka + Gin.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I like nice things.


----------



## Cigar Noob

gxyboi said:


> Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or and its fantastic!


I have the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban in heavy rotation right now. Very nice. Their 18yr is insane, but pricey.


----------



## Frodo

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I like nice things.


Wooooooooo:al


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just picked this up today. Supposed to be a great one. (borrowed photo) I've had no luck with Irish whiskey thus far (regular Jameson and the 18yr pictured above).









Also got some economy Scotch. McLelland's Islay Single Malt (borrowed photo)


----------



## StogieNinja

Talker 10, Glenlivit 15 French Oak Reserve, and Glenmorangie 10. All so different. All so good.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Gosling's Black Seal:


----------



## Frodo

Cigar Noob said:


> Just picked this up today. Supposed to be a great one. (borrowed photo) I've had no luck with Irish whiskey thus far (regular Jameson and the 18yr pictured above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some economy Scotch. McLelland's Islay Single Malt (borrowed photo)


Well, if you don't like the Jameson 18yr, you might not like Irish whiskey...Fingers crossed for you on this on...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Frodo said:


> Wooooooooo:al


I felt the same after having two fingers yesterday!

I have to pace myself though. At $90.00 a bottle, this needs to be savored.


----------



## Boudreaux

Frodo said:


> Well, if you don't like the Jameson 18yr, you might not like Irish whiskey...Fingers crossed for you on this on...


I was concerned that I may be an alcoholic but then I made a trip to Ireland in 2006... Come to find out I was actually more Irish than I thought...


----------



## Rock31

2x Franklin Hills Vineyard Pomegranate Wine for the wife.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Frodo said:


> Well, if you don't like the Jameson 18yr, you might not like Irish whiskey...Fingers crossed for you on this on...


It was quite good, especially compared to my previous Jameson experiences. I recommend it if Irish Whiskey is your thing. It has won the SF spirits comp. twice in 4 years for best Irish Whiskey.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked up some Evan Williams single barrel vintage put in the oak in 2001 bottled in 2011!


----------



## asmartbull

I have been enjoying Goslings dark rum.....3 ice cubes


----------



## keithfjr

Balvenie DoubleWood. Let me tell you this scotch is absolutely delicious. Perfect for a summer evening. Honey and vanilla all over the place. 

I'm not even that big a fan of Speysides but this one has a constant home on my shelf.


----------



## dragonhead08

keithfjr said:


> Balvenie DoubleWood. Let me tell you this scotch is absolutely delicious. Perfect for a summer evening. Honey and vanilla all over the place.
> 
> I'm not even that big a fan of Speysides but this one has a constant home on my shelf.


big fan of the doublewood!


----------



## Frodo

dragonhead08 said:


> big fan of the doublewood!


+1!!!


----------



## Boudreaux

Frodo said:


> +1!!!


+2 Really smooth and perfect for a summer evening...


----------



## Swany

Well, I finally had my first scotch last week at a farewell dinner. It was A Glenrothes 20 year. OMG that chit was gooood. So I went searching for it. The store I like didnt have any glenrothes, and their 20 year stuff was too expensive. So I got a bottle of Dalwhinie 15 year. Not as good as the glenrothes, but pretty smooth. Down another slope I go.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Swany said:


> Well, I finally had my first scotch last week at a farewell dinner. It was A Glenrothes 20 year. OMG that chit was gooood. So I went searching for it. The store I like didnt have any glenrothes, and their 20 year stuff was too expensive. So I got a bottle of Dalwhinie 15 year. Not as good as the glenrothes, but pretty smooth. Down another slope I go.


Rather than make age statements on their bottles, Glenrothes uses the vintage year ('85, '87, '91, '75, '98 ). Maybe it was an 87.

By looking at pictures, the Glenrothes look to be aged in ex-Sherry casks. The Dalwhinnie looks much lighter, so it may be aged in ex-bourbon casks. If that is the case you may find a similar taste in the something like The McCallan. Sweet and caramel-y.


----------



## hoopsmcgee

Picked up a six-pack of Bell's Oberon Ale today, love the taste of summer!


----------



## Boudreaux

Swany said:


> Well, I finally had my first scotch last week at a farewell dinner. It was A Glenrothes 20 year. OMG that chit was gooood. So I went searching for it. The store I like didnt have any glenrothes, and their 20 year stuff was too expensive. So I got a bottle of Dalwhinie 15 year. Not as good as the glenrothes, but pretty smooth. Down another slope I go.


When I first got into Scotch I bought a bottle of the Dalwhinnie but didn't care for long alcohol finish... Try some Oban, which is 14 years old, or maybe the Balvanie Single Barrel, which is 15 years old. I found both to be much smoother...


----------



## Swany

Thanks guys, now I have more money to spend. :wink: Will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## joshbhs04

ron millonario solera 15 reserva especial rum, its one of the best rums i have had so far. quite better than appleton estate and ron zacapa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed a bottle each of Basil Hayden's and Booker's!:biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja

Boudreaux said:


> When I first got into Scotch I bought a bottle of the Dalwhinnie but didn't care for long alcohol finish... Try some Oban, which is 14 years old, or maybe the Balvanie Single Barrel, which is 15 years old. I found both to be much smoother...


I really like the Oban. It's the only scotch I drink with a cube of ice. Just seems to open it up.


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just grabbed a bottle each of Basil Hayden's and Booker's!:biggrin:


Bookers. Whooo. That's good stuff!


----------



## zackly

On the other end of the spectrum I've recently enjoyed Bandit Pinot Grigio
packed in 500 ml "juice boxes". I bought them for cooking (sadly, they've discontinued the 4 pack of 250 ml) but they are very drinkable too. Much better than similarly priced bottled wine. I think I paid $4.00 per so $8.00
for a full liter. I like this size, 2 nice size glasses with no leftovers to go bad. I'd say they are comparable in quality to Santa Margarheta (SP?) which costs around 20 beans the last time I looked and that's for only 750ml.


----------



## BigBehr

joshbhs04 said:


> ron millonario solera 15 reserva especial rum, its one of the best rums i have had so far. quite better than appleton estate and ron zacapa


 I need to quit checking this thread my wife is going to kill me!


----------



## ajk170

Johnny Walker Gold Label and Chimay ... Pretty good stuff


----------



## Cigar Noob

Some Ardbeg 10. If you like some smoke, this is a pretty good. Certainly not as intense as Laphraoig 10, but not as unique as Lagavulin 16.


----------



## cheese

I sold some motorcycle parts I had in my garage and "accidentally" bought this:


----------



## Cigar Noob

cheese said:


> I sold some motorcycle parts I had in my garage and "accidentally" bought this:


You like yourself some full flavored beers. Aren't those a tad heavy for the summer in the desert? (Dogfish Head Chicory Stout is my go to Stout) I've been fighting through a winter Sam Adams sampler lately. Nothing quite like borderline expired beer, 105 by the pool, and a Holiday Porter...uke:

I just picked up the Sam Adams Summer Sampler though. Has 2 of my favorites, the Summer Ale and the Latitude 48 IPA. :beerchug: Enjoy the suds!


----------



## J.W.

Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit, Woodford Reserve, & a Wild Turkey 101

J.W.


----------



## ko4000

I was running low so I restocked on Macallan 12 yr


----------



## Cigar Noob

ko4000 said:


> I was running low so I restocked on Macallan 12 yr


Yes please.


----------



## gentimmy

got a 12 of Fat Tire...beer is expensive here in Dallas. Got the 12 for $16...it was usually $12 in STL.


----------



## ameyers41

6 pack of Brau Brothers Oatmeal Stout and 6 pack of mixed porters (mix and match). Brau Brothers is a newer micro brew here in MN. Pretty tasty stuff and great with a cigar.


----------



## Son Of Thor

ameyers41 said:


> 6 pack of Brau Brothers Oatmeal Stout and 6 pack of mixed porters (mix and match). Brau Brothers is a newer micro brew here in MN. Pretty tasty stuff and great with a cigar.


Is that the Oatmeal milk stout? I'm pretty sure thats the same stuff I picked up recently. Love it!


----------



## primetime76

went with some woodchuck hard cidar tonight...refreshing!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

I drink a mojito almost every day. But lately started drinking caipirinhas. It is too hot down here in Texas right now to drink heavy stuff like whiskey and bourbons. Got to go with summer drinks. It has been around 100 degrees and over 60% humidity lately here, and that isn't including the worst drought in 50 years!

Currently drinking beers from Rahr & Sons- Stormcloud IPA and Ugly Pug.
I am trying to acquire beers from Goose Island in Chicago. They have some of my favorite beers. My favorite being "Marisol," an exclusive beer made for Rick Bayless' Frontera Grill.


----------



## Cigar Noob

primetime76 said:


> went with some woodchuck hard cidar tonight...refreshing!


This place brings back memories. On a ski trip to Vermont my dad and I hit up their facility. They were pretty small at the time, we got a tour, but my dad couldn't stand the stuff. He bought a sympathy 12pk. Next thing you know the stuff is everywhere. Apparently he is a bad judge of hard cider. We had that stuff for YEARS until I unloaded it at a HS party. I still get a chuckle every time I see the stuff.


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## gentimmy




----------



## Evonnida

Nice meat


----------



## gentimmy

Evonnida said:


> Nice meat


whoa dude....:twitch:

I'll be back in STL before the summers over. smoke sesh and three philosophers?


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> whoa dude....:twitch:
> 
> I'll be back in STL before the summers over. smoke sesh and three philosophers?


Absolutely!


----------



## k-morelli

my latest was Sixpoint: Bengali Tiger.. and before that i bought a 4 pk of Dogfish Palo Santo Marron.. i enjoy many different craft beers and a bar around me called Pour House is the place to go for them


----------



## DW9000

I just bought two bottle of patron an jack daniels black


----------



## ssutton219

My girlfriend is spoiling me!!!

Wild Turkey American Spirit

only 12,000 bottles supposedly made and its a 15yr old Bourbon...gonna crack it tonight with some good smokes!!

here are some pics..



















I love the Wild Turkey Rare Breed and I started on Buffalo Trace and I was given an old bottle of Jim Beam Special Aged

These are all empty:new_all_coholic:cept the new American Spirit:martini:


















Shawn


----------



## patrick.paul

A sixer of Shock Top. Not a bad beer  I see a few more of these in my future..


----------



## Boudreaux

ssutton219 said:


> My girlfriend is spoiling me!!!
> 
> Wild Turkey American Spirit
> 
> only 12,000 bottles supposedly made and its a 15yr old Bourbon...gonna crack it tonight with some good smokes!!


Quickly, marry her before she sobers up and escapes!!!


----------



## Rock31

k-morelli said:


> my latest was Sixpoint: Bengali Tiger.. and before that i bought a 4 pk of Dogfish Palo Santo Marron.. i enjoy many different craft beers and a bar around me called Pour House is the place to go for them


SixPoint is DELICIOUS!


----------



## k-morelli

Sixpoint has another called Crisp that wanna try as well


----------



## Rock31

Crisp is my favorite Sixpoint that I have had so far! SO GOOD!


----------



## asmartbull

Cruzan Spiced Rum................

This weekend I tried a some Cruzan Spiced rum.
It is much lighter than most spiced rums.

The vanilla undertones went well with 
VR Famosos and Anejo Sharks......

This rum is very good for bringing out a different type of spice in a cigar..


----------



## tmac77

I wish it was this.


----------



## Vicini

Bought a couple of bottles of Stone Imperial Russian Stout and a sixer of levitation ale.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 56558


Very enjoyable over the Holiday but HTF

Scott's Selection Distilled 1964 Bottled 2009
Single Natural Cask Strength Single Malt Scotch.


----------



## k-morelli

i've had a few different Stone beers, not the biggest fan of them but a buddy of mine swears by the stuff


----------



## Cigar Noob

Wildone said:


> View attachment 56558
> 
> 
> Very enjoyable over the Holiday but HTF
> 
> Scott's Selection Distilled 1964 Bottled 2009
> Single Natural Cask Strength Single Malt Scotch.


This is kind of odd. Is this just grain alcohol (corn) from Scotland? It says single grain rather than single malt (barley). If so it is probably much closer in taste to a Bouron or American Whiskey than your typical single malt. Sounds different.


----------



## Vicini

k-morelli said:


> i've had a few different Stone beers, not the biggest fan of them but a buddy of mine swears by the stuff


some like them some don't.

personally I can't get enough of them. I try to visit the brewery once a month.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sadly, Stone has been pulled from the WI market. I used to get the arrogant bastard all the time.


----------



## Wildone

Single malt, from one Cask, unchilled filtered,



Cigar Noob said:


> This is kind of odd. Is this just grain alcohol (corn) from Scotland? It says single grain rather than single malt (barley). If so it is probably much closer in taste to a Bouron or American Whiskey than your typical single malt. Sounds different.


----------



## Wildone

Discover the Fine Taste of Scott's Selection | Scottish Finest



Cigar Noob said:


> This is kind of odd. Is this just grain alcohol (corn) from Scotland? It says single grain rather than single malt (barley). If so it is probably much closer in taste to a Bouron or American Whiskey than your typical single malt. Sounds different.


----------



## jurgenph

Lagavulin 16


J.


----------



## primetime76

Harpoon UFO white...unfiltered with a hint of Orange...one of my current favorites.


----------



## Wedge

Rogue Chocolate Stout
If you're a chocolate lover, I highly recommend this brew!


----------



## Rays98GoVols

bigdaddysmoker said:


> The last bottle I bought was a half gallon of Wild Turkey 101 which I am enjoying right now. I have bought a bit of Shiner Bock here and there. And the Boones reminds me of my first year in college. the nearest club was an hour away so we tried to see how many Boones we could down along with a couple cases of Nattie Light. It was a bunch of 19 year olds staggering before we got to the club!


If you like the Wild Turkey 101, you'll Love Knob Creek 9yr 100 proof. Bakers 9 yr 107 proof, or Bookers 128 proof. Don't worry about the "proof" they are all S M O O T H...and Delicious


----------



## Frodo

30yr Alberta Premium:drinking:



Wedge said:


> Rogue Chocolate Stout
> If you're a chocolate lover, I highly recommend this brew!


Ooooh - that looks really good!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Bought a couple of bottles of _Old Savannah Sweet Tea_ from World Market the other day... It's wine with citrus spirits. They tell you to serve it over ice with a lemon slice, & it's a fantastic little summer drink if you ask me. I would have never thought to buy it, but a buddy served them up at a herf at his place a couple of weeks ago, so I had to buy a couple of bottles for myself.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Wildone said:


> Single malt, from one Cask, unchilled filtered,


I looked up the definition and I was misinterpreting it as only using one grain. Single refers to it being from one distillery.

One definition I found was: "*Single grain Scotch whisky * is the product of a single distillery and made from unmalted barley, corn (maize) or wheat, water and barley."

It seems to be the other component of blended Scotch Whisky that they mix the single malts with. A high quality blend certainly requires a high quality single grain. Looks like there is a whole other world of whisky I need to investigate. Cool product.


----------



## HWiebe

I just picked up a bottle of Dow's Tawny Port. Love this stuff. Sipping with an Oliva Serie V Belicoso... nothing more relaxing.


----------



## gentimmy

cool glass!


----------



## Cigar Noob

gentimmy said:


> cool glass!


Got the same sampler last week. Some great lighter style beers for an afternoon poolside


----------



## cruisin66stang

Wildone said:


> View attachment 56558
> 
> 
> Very enjoyable over the Holiday but HTF
> 
> Scott's Selection Distilled 1964 Bottled 2009
> Single Natural Cask Strength Single Malt Scotch.


I've got a bottle of this scotch in my cabinet but have not opened it yet. I tried it at a Scott's tasting and liked it so much I bought a bottle. One of these days I'll find something to celebrate and open it up.


----------



## ko4000

Picked up a bottle of Avion Tequila. Very smooth, good stuff even better slightly chilled


----------



## bcannon87

A six pack of Shiner Bohemian Black Lager!


----------



## Rays98GoVols

J.W. said:


> Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit, Woodford Reserve, & a Wild Turkey 101
> 
> J.W.


Those are all good Bourbons.


----------



## Zogg

VikingFjord Vodka

it's not bad, it has much more of a distinct aftertaste than most "clean" vodka's, but i like it.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

12 pk of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale the other day, drinking one as i type this.:cf


----------



## Darkavenger

Just got a








and









both were very good,


----------



## Wedge

Well, I got lucky and stumbled upon a stash of Templeton Rye at a convenience store this weekend. A wise individual takes advantage of an opportunity such as this. I took home several bottles.


----------



## Zogg

Glenlivet 12 yr


----------



## Frodo

3x200ml Jameson (12, Gold & eighteen)


----------



## David_ESM

Two bottles of Dry Fly Bourbon. Now sold out until late next year.


----------



## Evonnida

Was gifted a used refrigerator, that is now a beer fridge. I had to get to work filling it...
Various bombers








Assorted singles


----------



## Tredegar

Jim Beam Devils Cut. Marketing made me do it.


----------



## FinalBoss

A 6 pack of Black Butte Porter. It was my first and very enjoyable!


----------



## Frodo

Tredegar said:


> Jim Beam Devils Cut. Marketing made me do it.


Would love to hear how this compares to Jim Beam Black!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon

A 5 gallon keg of Southern Tier Hop Sun for my kegerator out in the Doom Saloon!


----------



## k-morelli

6 pk of Pennsylvania pale ale and a 4 pk of six point "the crisp"


----------



## gentimmy

4 pack:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Picked up some Balvenie Doublewood based on strong recommendations. It is a decent whisky but didn't blow me away. Very mild and enjoyable but just not a lot going on.


----------



## enigma

Picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie Pride, have not tried it yet. Also a bottle of Savor Flowers a Dogfish Head and Samuel Adams collaboration also yet to try, and a 6-pack of Flying Dog Table for Two which i did enjoy, pretty good Belgian style table beer.


----------



## Cigar Noob

enigma said:


> Picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie Pride, have not tried it yet. Also a bottle of Savor Flowers a Dogfish Head and Samuel Adams collaboration also yet to try, and a 6-pack of Flying Dog Table for Two which i did enjoy, pretty good Belgian style table beer.


Dogfish Head and Sam Adams joint venture beer!?!?!?! tell me more!


----------



## aea6574

Picked up some Woodford Reserve from the distillery, a bottle of Four Roses Single Barrel from the distillery and a bottle of regular Makers Mark and Makers 46 that I got to hand dip at the distillery.

Best regards, tony


----------



## enigma

Cigar Noob said:


> Dogfish Head and Sam Adams joint venture beer!?!?!?! tell me more!


It was brewed specifically for the Savor Event in DC this year using rose water and other flower tinctures. Also used Barrel One from Sam Adams. I don't have the booklet in front of me to go into more detail. If you google Savor Flowers you should be able to get some more info on the beer. I just found a bottle at the beer store by my house and snatched up the bottle since they weren't made for retail sale but apparently the store got it's hands on 3 bottles.


----------



## enigma

Cigar Noob said:


> Dogfish Head and Sam Adams joint venture beer!?!?!?! tell me more!


 Big news in the craft beer world as we've just been informed that Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales (Milton, DE) and Sam Adams (Boston Beer Co.) have recently collaborated on a beer to be released at the big SAVOR American craft beer & food event in D.C. (June 3-4, 2011)
The beer will be called *Savor Flowers*.
Sam Adams' founder Jim Koch recently told the Wall Street Journal that Savor Flowers was brewed with rose water and uses an especially floral, experimental variety of hops that goes by the number 369. The brewers added a tincture to the beer that was created inside a whiskey barrel first used by Mr. Koch in 1993 to age a triple bock. With only 30 barrels planned, Sam and Jim compared it to a public art installation: Only a few people will experience it before it becomes a memory.
Tickets for SAVOR are sold out.

Also I can't post links yet since I'm new but the event check out savorcraftbeer.


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## Rock31

We need a beer MaW thread now!


----------



## Tredegar

Tomatin 12 year old Scotch


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

Grahams LBV 05 Port <-really happy with it especially for it's price


----------



## l330n

Glenmorangie "The Original"

This stuff is fantastic!


----------



## ducman

Jim Beam. Nothing better than Beam on the rocks after a day of flyfishing.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Everclear... for the pipes. I'm not very fun anymore :lol:

A bottle of Jack was the last before that. Beer doesn't count. I got plans for a few bottles of port next too. Can't wait for that!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Costco bottle of absolute vodka


----------



## jfserama

I have purchased a lot lately… Some highlights:
•Lagunitas A Little Sumpin’ Sumpin’ Ale. Very hoppy, but great with a bbq!
•Guinness Extra Stout. Nothing more needs to be said here. Great beer.
•Long Trail Double Bag. It's a good beer with 7.2% ABV, so it packs a little kick as well. Very nice.
•Sam Adams Boston Lager. After a visit to their Boston brewery (very recommended tour, btw) I felt I needed to buy some. I do not regret it.


----------



## gentimmy

Rock31 said:


> We need a beer MaW thread now!


you jelly bro?


----------



## JGM1129

Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey.


----------



## cartey

I got a bottle of Remy Martin 1738 to go with my cigars.
Yup, I'm a cognac pairing man when it comes to cigars. :lock1:
A beautiful woody cognac , with a marvelous color, and a wonderful price tag of $55.


----------



## yaqui

A case of Big Flats Premium brew...
Cheap, cheap, cheap...


----------



## cheese

Woohoo!!! I was able to sell my old car I had. Paid off a few debts and treated myself to this:



















I've also got some cigars on the way. CI had a good deal on CAO Brazillia's and now has a great deal on Nica Libre 1990's.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Bernheim original...beats out Woodford Reserve IMO


----------



## ignite223

I got a bottle of Booker's bourbon last week.


----------



## Rock31

Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest - 6 pack
Shipyard Pumpkin - 6 pack
Stone 60 Minute IPA - 6 pack
Shiner Family Reunion - 6 pack


----------



## cartey

Just bought today: Laphroig 18 years.










While this is a magnificent dram, I reaffirmed that I'm more of an Ardbeg person rather than Laphroig. To fellow haters, more Laphroig to you!


----------



## IBEW

Crown Special Reserve :thumb:


----------



## Wallbright

Idk if this counts but Living Social had a deal on a local liquor store for $10 you got $20 on anything in the store no restrictions. I bought four lol. I plan on picking up some nice craft brews and maybe a bottle of something that has been out of my price range.


----------



## cheese

Wallbright said:


> Idk if this counts but Living Social had a deal on a local liquor store for $10 you got $20 on anything in the store no restrictions. I bought four lol. I plan on picking up some nice craft brews and maybe a bottle of something that has been out of my price range.


Counts in my book! :thumb:


----------



## Habano

I picked these up on the way home from work last Friday night....


----------



## bombman0513

About every 2-3 months I have to pick up a resupply bottle of Buffalo Trace Bourbon. If you havent tried any of their stuff you are missing out. They make a fantastic product and good prices. It has some amazing flavors, aromas and goes down smooooth. Goes great with almost any cigar I own.


----------



## Todd Peddle

I cant post pictures yet but last weekend my latest purchase was a 6 pack of Guinness bottles and a few different stout beers.


----------



## wahoofever

2 Russel Reserve 101 Bourbon

1 Van Winkle Family Reserve Rye


----------



## JuanOrez

wahoofever said:


> 2 Russel Reserve 101 Bourbon
> 
> 1 Van Winkle Family Reserve Rye


Van Winkle is amazing stuff. I just bought a 6-pack of PBR and a bottle of Templeton Rye.


----------



## exprime8

Ha !!! I just ordered a bottle of the Ron Jeramy Rum!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonobomber

I picked up a bottle of Knob Creek and a bottle of Ezra Brooks at the liquor store on Saturday. It was my first time for the Knob Creek and I must say it was great!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

A 12pk of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and a 6er of Lagunitas Undercover Investigation Shut-Down Ale .


----------



## Todd Peddle

Here are a few of my latest pickups.


----------



## ko4000

Grabbed a couple 4 pks of DFH Punkin'. Not my favorite seasonal but is def a must try. In the past its been sold out by Thanksgiving.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Stuff for vodka martini

Gray goose
Vermouth 
Blue cheese olives


----------



## gentimmy

Unibroue Terible and a sixer of natty haha


----------



## Hinson

I''ve been buying alot of Left Hand beers lately. Love the Sawtooth Ale and the Milk Stout was fantastic. I can't believe I just now ran across these beers.


----------



## primetime76

exprime8 said:


> Ha !!! I just ordered a bottle of the Ron Jeramy Rum!!!!!!!!


I certainly hope that he didn't stir it at any point!


----------



## JuanOrez

Hinson said:


> I''ve been buying alot of Left Hand beers lately. Love the Sawtooth Ale and the Milk Stout was fantastic. I can't believe I just now ran across these beers.


Never heard of these. I will have to look at the liquor store.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Hinson said:


> I''ve been buying alot of Left Hand beers lately. Love the Sawtooth Ale and the Milk Stout was fantastic. I can't believe I just now ran across these beers.


Yes, Sawtooth equals awesome. They did a beer tasting at Bottleworks in Seattle a number of years ago. Had they not taken the time to put on the tasting I would have likely never tried them.


----------



## keithfjr

Just picked up a Laphroaig 10 year CS and a Balvenie 14 year Caribbean Cask. I couldn't really decide which to get......so I got both!!


----------



## cruisin66stang

keithfjr said:


> Just picked up a Laphroaig 10 year CS and a Balvenie 14 year Caribbean Cask. I couldn't really decide which to get......so I got both!!


These are both excellent choices with completely different flavor profiles. You might post your conclusion after tasting both.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked up a case of Dogfish head Pumpkin ale for the holidays!!!:car:


----------



## JuanOrez

Just Miller Lite for me tonight. One of my favorites kind of like my go to OTC baccy blends. haha


----------



## Frodo

x2 Alberta Premium Cdn Whisky.


----------



## LLave

Woodfords. Had a nice glass on the rocks last night, it is fantastic.


----------



## thebayratt

Well, I didn't purchase it, my buddy got it for free _since you can't sell it_. But, we got a jar of some carmel colored 'shine to enjoy on our hunting trip. Was probably the best 'shine I've ever had!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Picked up a few 750's of Chimay: one red and one white, 750 of Hop Stoopid, and 4 330's of Rochefort 10.


----------



## JuanOrez

Miller Lite...Once again.


----------



## wahoofever

Got my 2011 case of George T Stagg

missed on the William La Rue Weller sadly.


----------



## bMay

Dripping Springs Vodka, made in Texas!


----------



## Goodkat

Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter.


----------



## aea6574

Was lucky enough to get this tonight. Going to save it for a special day-


----------



## LLave

Nice bottle bro!


----------



## JuanOrez

aea6574 said:


> Was lucky enough to get this tonight. Going to save it for a special day-


May I ask where you got it? I've been wanting to buy a bottle for a while. They are spendy but I hear they are worth every penny.


----------



## aea6574

JuanOrez said:


> May I ask where you got it? I've been wanting to buy a bottle for a while. They are spendy but I hear they are worth every penny.


I found it at a liquor store in SE Michigan. They said they got 6 of them last year and somehow still had one left. Good luck in your search for one, do not look at Ebay they are really expensive there.

Best regards, tony


----------



## JuanOrez

aea6574 said:


> I found it at a liquor store in SE Michigan. They said they got 6 of them last year and somehow still had one left. Good luck in your search for one, do not look at Ebay they are really expensive there.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Sorry. One more question if I may ask. What was the retail price? People around here are asking over $200.


----------



## aea6574

JuanOrez said:


> Sorry. One more question if I may ask. What was the retail price? People around here are asking over $200.


No worries, minimum shelf price in Michigan was $385.

Best regards, tony


----------



## JuanOrez

aea6574 said:


> No worries, minimum shelf price in Michigan was $385.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Thanks boss. Guess I should have picked up the one I saw for $325. :mmph:


----------



## Tredegar

Bulleitt Rye 
El Dorado Spiced Rum


----------



## rejart

Picked up a bottle of Macallan 12 yr single malt. Great scotch and the price is right.


----------



## sagatrap

Blanton's


----------



## nickpgoodman

Just got 4 bottles of Russian River Supplication that someone brought me back from Denver.

Such an amazing beer. Can't wait to share one with the wife this weekend.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

DFH Punkin


----------



## k-morelli

Victory Sampler 12 pk


----------



## aea6574

FRANK THE TANK said:


> DFH Punkin


Very tasty beer. A great fall enjoyment.

Best regards, tony


----------



## tooindie

Michigan Brewing Screaming Pumpkin (best pumpkin beer I've had so far) and a bottle of Espolon Reposado


----------



## Qball

Laphroag Triple Wood, Balvenie Caribbean Cask (the PERFECT whisky for cigars as it's aged in rum barrels), and some Glengoyne 10-year Anniversary

I visited the Glengoyne distillery last fall, and although it's not real popular here in the states, I like it because I saw how it was all made!


----------



## Jay106n

Guinness Draught...can't go wrong


----------



## Frodo

Ron Zacapa XO (two of them)!


----------



## pitt100

Southern Tier Brewing "Phin and Matt's" Excellent.

Pitt


----------



## szyzk

pitt100 said:


> Southern Tier Brewing "Phin and Matt's" Excellent.
> 
> Pitt


Very nice! I've been drinking a lot of their Harvest beer and I have a few bottles of Pumking squirreled away for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I saw a commercial for Guiness Black Lager on TV last night; has anyone tried this? 
How does it compare to the original?
:tu


----------



## ignite223

I just bought a couple bottles of Abita Double Dog Vanilla Ale and I was a little skeptical but it is really good. I'll be looking for more tomorrow.


----------



## pitt100

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I saw a commercial for Guiness Black Lager on TV last night; has anyone tried this?
> How does it compare to the original?
> :tu


I saw that also and would love to know someone's impression.

Pitt


----------



## Jay106n

Today I went with the Guinness Foreign Extra Stout, I am a Guinness fan and drink it on a regular basis, but have never had the Foreign Extra before. Lets just say I'm in love! Its got a little extra kick at 7.5%, you couldn't tell by taste, but you can certainly feel it after a few of these.


----------



## anonobomber

Jay106n said:


> Today I went with the Guinness Foreign Extra Stout, I am a Guinness fan and drink it on a regular basis, but have never had the Foreign Extra before. Lets just say I'm in love! Its got a little extra kick at 7.5%, you couldn't tell by taste, but you can certainly feel it after a few of these.


I love the foreign extra stout. Great beer.


----------



## Jay106n

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I saw a commercial for Guiness Black Lager on TV last night; has anyone tried this?
> How does it compare to the original?
> :tu


I bought I sixer of it last month, I was not very impressed with it. It tasted like a cross between harp and budweiser. Seems more like a marketing ploy to attract the American market a bit more. I won't be buying any more of the black Lager to say the least.


----------



## Jay106n

anonobomber said:


> I love the foreign extra stout. Great beer.


Agreed, I had been looking for it for quite a while, a lot of places don't carry it. Today was the first time I saw it so I grabbed it. Great decision, and it's going very well with my cigar too.


----------



## Sixgunner

Wife bought me a bottle of Patron Silver for my birthday.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I just picked up a bottle of Willet single barrel bourbon. Pretty good, not the best but I am glad I've tried it.


----------



## thebayratt

Saw these yesturday and grabbed three of them. I haven't ever seen them, but have never really looked for them either. Bascially its a 5th of Stella. I was in for 3 bottles at $4.25ea.


----------



## Frodo

George T. Stagg. The only time I can remember a bottle sold in Ontario through our liquor control board...


----------



## aea6574

Frodo said:


> George T. Stagg. The only time I can remember a bottle sold in Ontario through our liquor control board...


Congratulations, it is a good one this year and seems a little harder to find.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got my holiday allocation of Pappy today!
Hand delivered to my BBQ get together!
Some 15, 20, 23 year old respectively!


----------



## Beer Alchemist

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got my holiday allocation of Pappy today!
> Hand delivered to my BBQ get together!
> Some 15, 20, 23 year old respectively!


Now that's just mean to dangle that in front of us who don't have the budget for such fine things.

Did just grab my buddy a bottle of Bacardi 8 year for an apartment warming gift...he picked it. Hope he likes it.


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got my holiday allocation of Pappy today!
> Hand delivered to my BBQ get together!
> Some 15, 20, 23 year old respectively!


Congratulations Tony, still holding out here and hunting. Did pick up a Stagg and a WLW.

Best regards, tony


----------



## ko4000

Grabbed a liter of Johnnie Walker Double Black the day before Turkey Day. Its gone.


----------



## JCMaduro

18 pak of budlight for the weekend...


----------



## aea6574

My hauls this week-


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> My hauls this week-
> 
> View attachment 36100


Damn nice haul my brother you got class!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Congratulations Tony, still holding out here and hunting. Did pick up a Stagg and a WLW.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Still waiting on the Stagg and WLW my buddy is a liquor salesman. So i am still painlessly waiting lol. If it doesn't show up soon i will grab some at viscount!

Almost forgot great site for Bourbon lovers!

http://sourmashmanifesto.com/


----------



## caputofj

Blanton's bourbon, fantastic bourbon and I am in a race to try and collect all the letters


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

DAMN!!! I've been looking for PVW Family Reserve for over a year now and you've got, what 4 bottles!!! I'm very jealous, enjoy the 20yr it's my favorite.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Glenfiddich Distillery Edition, 102 proof


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## Jay106n

Jamesons, Guinness, and growler of Dirty Penny Ale


----------



## Null

Johnnie Walker Double Black. I went for a bottle of the regular Black and didn't even know this existed. Nice surprise!


----------



## Cautious Overlord

Laphroiag 10 yo Cask Strength. Amazing!


----------



## aea6574

Found another Pappy 20 today. The hunt is fun.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can never have enough Pappy!


----------



## Desertlifter

That Laphroaig is good stuff - need to pick up some single malt goodness myself. 

And some rum and bourbon, it appears. Who drank all of my Appleton and Maker's Mark?

Oh yeah....


----------



## nikonnut

I do believe that due to Puffs review of Absinth I'm going to have to break down and grab another bottle of Lucid. It's been a while since I chatted with la fée verte


----------



## KcJason1

nikonnut said:


> I do believe that due to Puffs review of Absinth I'm going to have to break down and grab another bottle of Lucid. It's been a while since I chatted with la fée verte


You do realize Lucid has so little thujone (<10pp) in it that it should actually be considered thujone free. That's why it is legal to purchase in the states... Now good European absinth has 35+pp thujone which is above the legal limit for sale in the US!

Good luck on your quest to speak with La Fee verte!


----------



## KcJason1

nikonnut said:


> I do believe that due to Puffs review of Absinth I'm going to have to break down and grab another bottle of Lucid. It's been a while since I chatted with la fée verte


You do realize Lucid has so little thujone (<10pp) in it that it should actually be considered thujone free. That's why it is legal to purchase in the states... Now good European absinthe has 35+pp thujone which is above the legal limit for sale in the US!

Good luck on your quest to speak with La Fee verte!

You should really focus on acquiring some European Absinthe!


----------



## nikonnut

KcJason1 said:


> You do realize Lucid has so little thujone (<10pp) in it that it should actually be considered thujone free. That's why it is legal to purchase in the states... Now good European absinthe has 35+pp thujone which is above the legal limit for sale in the US!
> 
> Good luck on your quest to speak with La Fee verte!
> 
> You should really focus on acquiring some European Absinthe!


Oh, no doubt! Honestly, I should just get a bottle of Pernod and call it good! If money was no object I'd be on Oxygenee seeing what amazing find they had for sale. A nice Pernod Fils circa pre 1915 would be amazing I'm sure


----------



## primetime76

Kraken rum...putting a little beast in my belly! (Credit to David_esm for the slogan)


----------



## usrower321

6er of Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald
6er of Sam Adams Winter Lager


----------



## aea6574

Found another Pappy 20 today, been a good Fall.

Best regards, tony


----------



## anonobomber

Just picked up a bottle of Wild Turkey 101. It has been a few years since I've had any and it's better than I remember. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Jack Howard

A local shop has an annual scotch tasting series. For me, it's been a way of building my shopping list for free; so far I've grabbed bottles of Balvenie DoubleWood, Bruichladdich 18yr bourbon cask aged, and my current favourite, Ardbeg Uigeadail.


primetime76 said:


> Kraken rum...putting a little beast in my belly! (Credit to David_esm for the slogan)


Hey, thanks for the reminder. I've been wanting to try this for awhile now; I've kept an eye on the government website*, and it's finally available. I'll grab a bottle this week!


----------



## Flynhir

1.75 Bottle of "Gemtlemen Jack" Jack Daniels! and the normal 1.75 of black label JD! Love my Jack! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## 5.0

Maker's Mark 46 (so I had something to put my MM sweater on)
1800 Silver Tequila


----------



## spottedjag

5point0 said:


> Maker's Mark 46 (so I had something to put my MM sweater on)


Thats awesome.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Picked up a bottle of the Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength last night. Quite tasty.


----------



## Desertlifter

Cigar Noob said:


> Picked up a bottle of the Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength last night. Quite tasty.
> 
> Laphroaig = yum!
> 
> I've been picking up things on the softer side - restocking my wine cellar. Picked up a non-vintage Columbia Crest Merlot (GREAT quality stuff comes out of that place at excellent price points) and a Barnard Griffin Syrah Port. Damn good stuff - more body than a tawny, plenty of character.


----------



## thebayratt

We just call it Mountain Dew.
Its some high proof drink too!!! It tastes and looks to be aged in some barrels or something due to the coloration. That or the guy didn't clean out his radiator in his truck before he distilled it!


----------



## craig_o

Been on a gin and tonic kick lately... no idea why.

Usually scotch and Guinness Draught for me.


----------



## DarrelMorris

16 year old Lagavulin and a a bottle of Pocas 20 year old tawny port.


----------



## J.Rawls

Jester King Black Metal imperial stout. Look out for this little brewery in Austin, TX. They are making a lot of noise with their excellent releases.


----------



## Evonnida

J.Rawls said:


> Jester King Black Metal imperial stout. Look out for this little brewery in Austin, TX. They are making a lot of noise with their excellent releases.


I love me some Imperial Stout!


----------



## Old Salty

5point0 said:


> Maker's Mark 46 (so I had something to put my MM sweater on)
> 1800 Silver Tequila


Hey, looks familiar.










But seriously...I brew all my own beer, so instead of buying beer, I just go downstairs and pour a pint or 10.


----------



## numismaniac

'Ole Smoky Moonshine Cherries, red jar on my avatar.


----------



## ajk170

Glenrothes 1994, Redbreast 12 year, Ron Zacapa 23, and 10 Cane ... I'm testing to to see what I really like with my sticks- I have a small colection of other whisky(s) and wiskeys and thus far - Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or has worked the best for me- though the Jameson 12 year worked very well too


----------



## ko4000

A very tasty single malt Glenfiddich 15 yr.


----------



## Evonnida

A few bottles of red wine... My newest vice.


----------



## LLave

Costco small batch 2 pack. Bookers and basil hayden's, $79. A pretty good price for the two


----------



## jazie

I love that gnarly zin, good stuff


----------



## jazie

....oh yeah, havana club !


----------



## neil

i bought a bottle of "kraken black spiced rum". my brother told me it was good. i hope hes right!


----------



## ajk170

ko4000 said:


> A very tasty single malt Glenfiddich 15 yr.


Just got a bottle of this this evening- and I agree- it is very tasty!


----------



## MisterWolf

neil said:


> i bought a bottle of "kraken black spiced rum". my brother told me it was good. i hope hes right!


I keep a bottle of Kraken around the house. It is, in my opinion, quite excellent. I like two fingers over three ice cubes with a nice medium smoke.

Now, personally, I hit my local super sized wine store over the weekend for some cigar chasers and came out with a 10 year old tawny port from Quinta de Ventozelo and a bottle of Laughing Dog Brewery's Dogfather Stout.

I haven't tried the beer yet, but I sat down Saturday night with a glass of the port and a Royal Jamaica Gold cigar. Extremely nice.

Mr. Wolf


----------



## Pianoman178

neil said:


> i bought a bottle of "kraken black spiced rum". my brother told me it was good. i hope hes right!


Kraken is great. It's much spicier than your standard Captain Morgan. I don't sip straight booze. It doesn't make a great shot in my opinion because it's just too damn hot! I think it shines when mixed with cola. Can't get enough of it that way.

Happy rumming!


----------



## Frodo

ko4000 said:


> A very tasty single malt Glenfiddich 15 yr.





ajk170 said:


> Just got a bottle of this this evening- and I agree- it is very tasty!


And pairs with cigars brilliantly IMHO!!!


----------



## ko4000

Added a few bottles to my Single Malt collection. 

Glenfiddich 15 yr 
Glenmorangie Original 10 yr
Talisker 18 yr


----------



## android

ko4000 said:


> Added a few bottles to my Single Malt collection.
> 
> Glenfiddich 15 yr
> Glenmorangie Original 10 yr
> Talisker 18 yr


nice! all good, but I love the talisker.

just got a bottle of Templeton Rye.


----------



## numismaniac

not a new purchase but one the wife thought would be cool to put up. When you go to the stilry, sometimes the Master Distiller is there and they will personally label a bottle and he will sign it for you, nice of Jimmy, huh.















Hope this works, my first try at a pic post, hehe


----------



## numismaniac

Looks like I'm gonna need some help with this pic post stuff,hehe


----------



## Desertlifter

Peppermint Schnapps

Metaxa Ouzo

Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey


----------



## nny12345

A bottle of Willet Small Batch Bourbon and a bevy of cigar city beers.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Got this about a week ago. It was the last one and was hidden by the vendor so the place I got it (Total Wine) thought they were already sold out. They only get 1 box (of 6) every 6mo. of this so supply is quite low. Pappy Van Winkle 20yr.


----------



## Frodo

Huzaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## usrower321

Saw this on sale for 25 bucks so I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## ko4000

Woodford Reserve = Solid Bourbon


----------



## Cigar Noob

Great value. If you like that, give the Maker's Mark 46 a try. That is what I working on now. Tough to beat for $25.


----------



## Titan58

El Ultimo Agave Tequila, both the Reposado and the Anejo. The best value in Tequila!


----------



## BillyGoat

1 Bottle of Four Roses Small Batch Bourbon, 1 bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 15 year Bourbon, 1 Bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle 10 year bourbon. AFter trying the Pappy, wish I'd have picked up the other bottle they had


----------



## Cigar Noob

BillyGoat said:


> 1 Bottle of Four Roses Small Batch Bourbon, 1 bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 15 year Bourbon, 1 Bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle 10 year bourbon. AFter trying the Pappy, wish I'd have picked up the other bottle they had


Shocked you were able to find it in stock. They don't make much of the stuff. I only got one because a vendor stashed the 20 year so the store didn't know it was in stock until they found it hidden months after selling out of what they had in stock. I know nothing about it other than that everyone raves about it and figured it was one of the few chances I'd have at picking it up. Going to crack it open for my bday in a few weeks and plan on only offering them up to people on their bdays.


----------



## BillyGoat

Cigar Noob said:


> Shocked you were able to find it in stock. They don't make much of the stuff. I only got one because a vendor stashed the 20 year so the store didn't know it was in stock until they found it hidden months after selling out of what they had in stock. I know nothing about it other than that everyone raves about it and figured it was one of the few chances I'd have at picking it up. Going to crack it open for my bday in a few weeks and plan on only offering them up to people on their bdays.


You have to "Like" them on Facebook. That's where they announce when the shipments go out for each state. Then check their website for the vendors in your area. Start calling and asking them if they've gotten their shipment in. SOme may take your name and hold some for you, but not the ones around me.

What I'm told by folks in the know is, crack your bottle open and have a galss, then let it sit about a month before having anymore. Supposed to improve after about a month of oxidation.


----------



## Cigar Noob

BillyGoat said:


> You have to "Like" them on Facebook. That's where they announce when the shipments go out for each state. Then check their website for the vendors in your area. Start calling and asking them if they've gotten their shipment in. SOme may take your name and hold some for you, but not the ones around me.
> 
> What I'm told by folks in the know is, crack your bottle open and have a galss, then let it sit about a month before having anymore. Supposed to improve after about a month of oxidation.


This man is plugged into the Pappy pipe line. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## mikel1128

Bought a bottle of Crown for the UFC fights Saturday night. Didn't last long at all.


----------



## adambrs

Mcclelland's Lowland for me. Good price, good taste.


----------



## 1DrunkGator

Got a bottle of Crown Royal Black recently, pretty good stuff


----------



## Marsala Wine

Johnnie Walker Black Label.


----------



## markov

Bought a Black Label too. Didn't have it for quite some time and I'm amazed how they maintain same taste and quality with the immense scope of their production.
Definitely a nice blend. Speaking of blends... Guys try the Black Bottle. It's amazing, especially considering its price!


----------



## Jack Howard

A bottle of Ardbeg Corryvreckan, and a bottle of Smokehead. The Corryvreckan has a beautifully smokey, intense, complex flavour; Ardbeg is easily one of my top three favorite distillers. The Smokehead isn't as complex, and it's obviously a young whiskey, but it's a fine drink and I'd gladly buy another bottle. It's obviously marketed at a younger, twenty-something crowd, an attempt to bring more of that demographic into the world of the single-malt scotch whiskey, and I say the more the merrier.


----------



## Mante

A heap of grains & malt which will lead to "adult" beverages in the near future. :spy: :biggrin:


----------



## phinz

Lagvulin 12 year cask strength. Can't wait to dive into this one. My first exposure to single malt was Lagavulin 16, so it has a certain place in my heart.


----------



## JCouch_84

Amarula. Pretty sweet tasting, but mix it with some coffee and you have yourself a nice after dinner/cigar time drink.


----------



## kdmckin

4 1L bottles of Crown...... Tx and Duty Free Booze from the cruise 4 for 63 bucks.


----------



## TheTomcat

*Only the best for this weekend...*

*This is the first bottling in 2001. The new stuff isn't the same. Couple Fuentes and off to my buddys house for cards.*


----------



## 1DrunkGator

A fifth of Crown Royal Black, considering some reserve for the next purchase though...


----------



## primetime76

1DrunkGator said:


> A fifth of Crown Royal Black, considering some reserve for the next purchase though...


Black is better and cheaper than reserve....


----------



## Milhouse

Makers Mark!


----------



## Grpre95

750ML Black Label


----------



## ko4000

JW Blue Label. Grabbed this duty free on the Carnival cruise ship I took to the Bahamas over Memorial Day wkend. $140 a bottle


----------



## archangel1995

a 750 of SKYY for the weekend...its just how I get down.


----------



## vink

Glenlivet 12 years


----------



## Frodo

25yr Cutty Sark...


----------



## phinz

I went to Asheville on Thursday and came back with 3 cases of beer. I can't even begin to list all the stuff I bought.


----------



## BillyGoat

I bought a glass of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year while at a B&M in Orlando last week, does that count??? It DID cost more than some bottles of Bourbon I have, LOL.


----------



## PufPufPass

k-morelli said:


> Victory Sampler 12 pk


I had their Lager on tap.. it was so smooth..


----------



## Cmdio

For me it was 2 bottles of boones farm (mountain snow creek berry). I was camping in northern MI with my girl and boones is something I always drink when I'm up north. Deer camp it's always around and while it's a bit embarrassing I do enjoy it, but only when in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Tredegar

A six pack of Fat Tire and two bottles of Berentzen Apfelkorn.


----------



## lostdog13

This


----------



## MarkC

Woah. Talk about old school!

I just came from the liquor store and I'm ready for a rant. When the *%#$ did Crown Royal get to be so expensive? Of course, we're kind of screwed in Oregon; it's the state run liquor store or forget it, but damn! I was going to grab a liter, but just couldn't do it; settled for the 750 ml for $30. Good thing I'm an occasional drinker; now I see why all the alcoholics in town stick to Steel Reserve...


----------



## ko4000

Dogfish Head My Antonia
Stone Imperial Russian Stout (2012 release) x2
Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## Bad Finger

Just grabbed a bottle of Blantons' Bourbon, a bottle of Laphroig 10, and a cube of Pabst for the Herfapalooza party this weekend!


----------



## Quietville

cube of pabst! Good man...

Anyhow... I just picked up a bottle of Robert Mondavi "Private Selection" Riesling for dinner tonight... Chicken sandwiches with onions and pepper jack cheese on sourdough bread... we'll see how it turns out... More excitedly (for me) I took a swing at a cheap scotch, and it got some good reviews, so we'll see. Speyburn 10 year... I'll let you know how it is 










Update: Poured a sip of the scotch while uploading pics: smells great, a little bit harsh, but tastes pretty good. Sweet, medium body, dry aftertaste that is actually leaving my lips tingling... not sure how I feel about that. Definitely worth the price of admission. $30 total for both bottles... can't beat that.


----------



## Draepheus

I was at Texas De Brazil in Detroit the other week for a guy's birthday and after having a ton of meat we decided to get some wine, well we aren't super wealthy so we got the cheapest dessert wine which was 10 dollars per tiny glass per person. Let's just say that I prefer the 15 dollar bottle I've had before that filled 8 bigger glasses. :doh: Anyway, the meat was good.


----------



## phinz

Bad Finger said:


> Just grabbed a bottle of Blantons' Bourbon, a bottle of Laphroig 10, and a cube of Pabst for the Herfapalooza party this weekend!


One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## Blue Raccoon

Great Lakes Brewing.. Lake Erie Monster (killer IPA)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A bottle of Pappy 23 year old!:rockon::hungry::smile:


----------



## Cigar Noob

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A bottle of Pappy 23 year old!:rockon::hungry::smile:


One upper! ound:


----------



## jminsi

A 6 pack of Old Chub


----------



## usrower321

Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold and some Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy.


----------



## phinz

Just placed an order for Dogfish Head Positive Contact and a few other select brews.


----------



## jakecartier3

Today I bought a 6er of Highland Razor Wit (a very summery, local beer) and bought a fifth of Crown Royal and a fifth of Seagrams 7 (because a man needs to make his 7 and 7s!)


----------



## bbs1982

Jack Daniels!!


----------



## birdiemc

Glenlivet 12 yr.....finally. i been drinking canadian club for the past month lol


----------



## jakecartier3

birdiemc said:


> Glenlivet 12 yr.....finally. i been drinking canadian club for the past month lol


I'm polishing off my last little bit of Glenlivet 12 as I type this... It's always a great purchase, I salute your fine taste!


----------



## Steel Talon

#1 Jack Daniels Honey
#2 Fireball Whiskey


----------



## birdiemc

glad to be in such fine company


jakecartier3 said:


> I'm polishing off my last little bit of Glenlivet 12 as I type this... It's always a great purchase, I salute your fine taste!


----------



## Frodo

birdiemc said:


> Glenlivet 12 yr.....finally. i been drinking canadian club for the past month lol


You mad man you...


----------



## SHagopian

I've drank a lot of wisky. From shit jack strait to Johnny Blue. And I find the cheapest single malt kicks the ads of an expensive aged blended scotch wisky 7 days a week. 

But with summer here, I've been getting into Gin n' Tonics more and more. On a hot summer day, at least for me, nothing is more refreshing than Bombay Saphire and Tonic. 

Drink responsibly gentlemen.


----------



## SHagopian

I've recently discovered that Goulden Dräk (a German beer) goes quite well with a medium bodied cigar. Anyone else try that?


----------



## cruisin66stang

I'm learning how to post photos and will use this as a test.

I'm a member of small group of whiskey and cigar lovers. We have group tastings and the photos below are from the recent tasting. One of the members is married to a lady of Japanese descent and they take trips to Japan. He has returned with many whiskeys that cannot be obtained in the US, although some of these are available. The group on the top are single malts and the group on the bottom are blends. I have a bottle of Yamazaki 18 which is available in the US and it was one of my favorites, although there were many good whiskeys in this group. These products closely resemble a scotch but can't be called scotch since they are made in Japan.


----------



## aea6574

phinz said:


> Just placed an order for Dogfish Head Positive Contact and a few other select brews.


Scott-

I had the pleasure of having one of these today and it was fantastic, I think you will be very happy.

Now I need to go and find some more.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## phinz

cruisin66stang said:


> I'm learning how to post photos and will use this as a test.
> 
> I'm a member of small group of whiskey and cigar lovers. We have group tastings and the photos below are from the recent tasting. One of the members is married to a lady of Japanese descent and they take trips to Japan. He has returned with many whiskeys that cannot be obtained in the US, although some of these are available. The group on the top are single malts and the group on the bottom are blends. I have a bottle of Yamazaki 18 which is available in the US and it was one of my favorites, although there were many good whiskeys in this group. These products closely resemble a scotch but can't be called scotch since they are made in Japan.


For relaxing times, make it Suntory time.


----------



## DSturg369

Daughter's BF gifted me a bottle of Highland Park 12 Yr Old Scotch this afternoon... Tasty!


----------



## birdiemc

DSturg369 said:


> Daughter's BF gifted me a bottle of Highland Park 12 Yr Old Scotch this afternoon... Tasty!


Kiss Ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you should thump him on the head!


----------



## ko4000

cruisin66stang said:


> I'm learning how to post photos and will use this as a test.
> 
> I'm a member of small group of whiskey and cigar lovers. We have group tastings and the photos below are from the recent tasting. One of the members is married to a lady of Japanese descent and they take trips to Japan. He has returned with many whiskeys that cannot be obtained in the US, although some of these are available. The group on the top are single malts and the group on the bottom are blends. I have a bottle of Yamazaki 18 which is available in the US and it was one of my favorites, although there were many good whiskeys in this group. These products closely resemble a scotch but can't be called scotch since they are made in Japan.


That guy is an asset to the Whiskey Club to say the least. Ive always wanted to try Yamazaki 18y but Im scared to pull the trigger on a bottle Ive never tasted, especially at that price. Do you have any opinions on it?


----------



## cruisin66stang

ko4000 said:


> That guy is an asset to the Whiskey Club to say the least. Ive always wanted to try Yamazaki 18y but Im scared to pull the trigger on a bottle Ive never tasted, especially at that price. Do you have any opinions on it?


No question, the Yamazaki 18 is excellent. I would recommend it if for no other reason than to say you've tried an exellent Japanese whiskey. But it's around $120 and there are many good whiskeys to choose from at that price point (and lower). Your pallet and wallet will have to decide. It is complex but not peaty. Very drinkable. Maybe you can find a high end bar who carries and try a shot. Also, the Hibiki's are excellent choices if you want to try a blend. The 17 and 21 yo are best but the 12 yo is also good.


----------



## ko4000

Put together a mixed sixer at Total Wine today. 
Monk in the trunk
Deviant Dales
Stone Smoked Porter
Lagunitas Lil Sumpin
Rogue walnut brown nectar
Innis and Gunn original


----------



## tatubom1

Yeti Chocolate Oak Aged 

I am ALWAYS up for trying a new Imperial Stout


----------



## iilee

A brand new brew Widmers rasberry russian imperial stout. Bought one but i better buy another to age.


----------



## Robert G

Laphroaig cask strength batch 003. Must love peat/smoke/ash though.


----------



## phinz

ko4000 said:


> Dogfish Head My Antonia
> Stone Imperial Russian Stout (2012 release) x2
> Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale


Make sure you lay one of those stouts down for a couple of years, minimum. I cracked open a bottle of '06 Stone IRS the other day and it was *amazing.* It ages really well.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

Knob Creek Single Barrel... so good! Only about $7 more than the regular Knob 9 but much more complex. A nice dark amber bourbon that seriously warms you up.


----------



## Cigar Noob

My brother got me this. Unquestionably my favorite bourbon... and I have Pappy 20yr sitting in my cabinet. Worth a try if you have the opportunity. I felt it was too pricey to buy personally, but will definitely get more now that I know how good it is.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

Cigar Noob said:


> My brother got me this. Unquestionably my favorite bourbon... and I have Pappy 20yr sitting in my cabinet. Worth a try if you have the opportunity. I felt it was too pricey to buy personally, but will definitely get more now that I know how good it is.


Wow I'll have to try that, I've had Pappy's 15yr and it was life changing


----------



## Cigar Noob

Sumatra Samurai said:


> Wow I'll have to try that, I've had Pappy's 15yr and it was life changing


I should also mention that the pappy was very harsh, and not smooth but have read that some people recommend having a first drink and then letting it marinate a few months before revisiting. I just smelled it and it smells completely different. Very subtle and sweet so I may change my tune once going back for a drink. I am reserving it only for bday drinks for myself and friends so it may be a while.


----------



## phinz

Cigar Noob said:


> My brother got me this. Unquestionably my favorite bourbon... and I have Pappy 20yr sitting in my cabinet. Worth a try if you have the opportunity. I felt it was too pricey to buy personally, but will definitely get more now that I know how good it is.


I have a bottle of their 4-Grain and it's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Marcm15

I lost a bet with my best friend and had to pay off with a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue ($160)... As for me, I am a Grey Goose fan and have earned the nickname "Goose" because of it


----------



## Kevin Keith

Miller High Life 30 pack...cans. Ahhh, refreshing!

View attachment 70039


----------



## phinz

208501 by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## wihong

Just ordered some 2010 Domaine Mongeard Mugneret Echezeaux as part of my kid's Birth-Year Wine


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Nothing fancy, just got a 1L of Costco's Kirkland Anejo Tequila as we just got private sales legalized in this state. I gotta say, I'm impressed, nice spicy almost hot alcohol character upfront with a nice smokiness in the background but that hot character dissipates and allows you to roll it in your mouth for quite some time...very smooth and easily holds up to being drunk alone or cheap enough to work as a mixer.


----------



## Milhouse

Grabbed 2 bottles of Sazerac last night. Pretty excited as its hard to come by.


----------



## GIBrett

1 Liter of Belvedere Vodka for a birthday get together at my local B&M


----------



## abhoe

3 more six packs of St. Arnold Divine Reserve 12


----------



## 36Bones

Bottle of JD Tennessee Honey and a bottle of Jameson, to replenish my depleted stock.


----------



## Frodo

4 cans of Punk IPA


----------



## jphank

A new sports bar opened up near a friend's house, and I stopped in for a Boilermaker. Gotta love newbie bartenders who needed to learn how to make one


----------



## Cigar Noob

$20 off for one of the best tequilas on the planet? Yes please. I love everything from El Tesoro, and recommend them all to those that enjoy sipping tequila.


----------



## Frodo

Cigar Noob said:


> $20 off for one of the best tequilas on the planet? Yes please. I love everything from El Tesoro, and recommend them all to those that enjoy sipping tequila.


Ooooooh I have one of those - haven't opened it yet...


----------



## Cigar Noob

Frodo said:


> Ooooooh I have one of those - haven't opened it yet...


Give it a taste!


----------



## phinz

Just scored a case of Kentucky Dark Star Stout from Fremont Brewing in Seattle. 1800 bottles released. Can't wait until these have some age on them, because they're crazy good already.


----------



## stepheng

Very nice


----------



## k-morelli

Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin


----------



## ko4000

Oskar Blues Brewery 
Deviant Dales IPA

Oskar Blues hit a homerun with this one.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Trappist Rochefort 10 & a 6-pack of Rogue's Amber Ale.


----------



## nikonnut

Got bombed with a bottle of Crispin hard cider from our own cigargirlie, Gianna and grabbed a bottle of Asfall Demi-Sec.


----------



## wacbzz

I'm a little late to this thread, but I just saw this...



Cigar Noob said:


> My brother got me this. Unquestionably my favorite bourbon... and I have Pappy 20yr sitting in my cabinet. Worth a try if you have the opportunity. I felt it was too pricey to buy personally, but will definitely get more now that I know how good it is.





Cigar Noob said:


> I should also mention that the pappy was very harsh, and not smooth but have read that some people recommend having a first drink and then letting it marinate a few months before revisiting. I just smelled it and it smells completely different. Very subtle and sweet so I may change my tune once going back for a drink. I am reserving it only for bday drinks for myself and friends so it may be a while.


I don't mean to be demeaning, but it is all but near impossible for you to find this New York whiskey to be anywhere close to being better than 20 year old PvW - unless your palate finds cheap(er) bourbon to taste better. Regardless of the manufacturer, most long time, dedicated bourbon drinkers will tell you that there is nothing a bourbon of this kind has on a 20 year old bourbon.

Besides, if you felt the $40 or so Hudson was "too pricey" for you, how in the hell did you get the Pappy?

:boink:

As for going back to the Pappy, I'd suggest that you educate your palate a bit more before retrying something you now find inferior to a bourbon like Hudson Baby Bourbon Whiskey.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up a 4-pack of La Fin Du Mon and a 6-Pack of Moose Drool (I love a good Brown), I'll be drinking a little of each later tonight


----------



## 36Bones

A fresh bottle of Kraken and the all grain supplies to brew up some Orange Dreamsicle Cream Ale.


----------



## Draepheus

In preparation for the sky-dive I'm doing in a handful of days, I've just got some Woodchuck cider for right after, some celebratory wine for the hell of it, and I'm thinking of perhaps getting some other cider for the cigar I'll be having after.


----------



## Cigar Noob

wacbzz said:


> I don't mean to be demeaning, but it is all but near impossible for you to find this New York whiskey to be anywhere close to being better than 20 year old PvW - unless your palate finds cheap(er) bourbon to taste better. Regardless of the manufacturer, most long time, dedicated bourbon drinkers will tell you that there is nothing a bourbon of this kind has on a 20 year old bourbon.
> 
> Besides, if you felt the $40 or so Hudson was "too pricey" for you, how in the hell did you get the Pappy?
> 
> :boink:
> 
> As for going back to the Pappy, I'd suggest that you educate your palate a bit more before retrying something you now find inferior to a bourbon like Hudson Baby Bourbon Whiskey.


You: Hudson Bourbon isn't expensive, your palate is bad.
Me: Have you had Hudson Bourbon, or have you ever seen their bottle or *read the label pictured above*? 
You: No.
Me: *Facepalm*

Tips: Try a product before judging it, know the difference between 375ml and 750ml, learn reading comprehension, whenever you start something "not to be demeaning" do know that everything that follows will be demeaning.


----------



## nikonnut

36Bones said:


> ...and the all grain supplies to brew up some Orange Dreamsicle Cream Ale.


Hillman,
Tell me more! :dr

And the Kraen is good stuff too :tu Ever had an overclocker?


----------



## 36Bones

nikonnut said:


> Hillman,
> Tell me more! :dr
> 
> And the Kraen is good stuff too :tu Ever had an overclocker?


I've never had a Overclocker. The ale is vanilla with orange peel. You get the orange up front and the vanilla on the back end, just like a cream ale. I brew it during the fall instead of a octoberfest. It's delicious. Are you a homebrewer, Christopher?


----------



## nikonnut

36Bones said:


> I've never had a Overclocker. The ale is vanilla with orange peel. You get the orange up front and the vanilla on the back end, just like a cream ale. I brew it during the fall instead of a octoberfest. It's delicious. Are you a homebrewer, Christopher?


Not yet!  but a brew like that certainly makes me think I need to give it a go! 

Oh, and an overclocker is Youngs double chocolate stout, Kracken rum, and espresso. it will definately speed up your system and make it unstable :lol:


----------



## 36Bones

nikonnut said:


> Not yet!  but a brew like that certainly makes me think I need to give it a go!
> 
> Oh, and an overclocker is Youngs double chocolate stout, Kracken rum, and espresso. it will definately speed up your system and make it unstable :lol:


I love homebrewing and kegging. It's worth the effort. That overclocker is something I can get behind. It sound like a great eye opener. :fear:


----------



## Mante

nikonnut said:


> Oh, and an overclocker is Youngs double chocolate stout, Kracken rum, and espresso. it will definately speed up your system and make it unstable :lol:


Now that sounds interesting! :thumb:

Enjoying Nook Brewery "12 Days" at the moment. It is a nice dark nut brown ale.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

k-morelli said:


> Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin


That's a great Pumpkin Ale should be out soon here in the northeast!
I don't care for Pumpkin Ales but Many do!
I sent some to Dave Blaylock last year he loves Pumpkin Ales he said it was great.


----------



## wacbzz

Decided to respond via PM...


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just hit up Total Wine again:

Can never remember which one of these I like the best, giving this one another whirl.

Had to restock on Tequila for the gf, so she doesn't drink my whiskey








Didn't like the BT the first time I had it, giving it another shot since so many people like it.



wacbzz said:


> Decided to respond via PM...


PM responded to.

Llike what you smoke and smoke what you like" right? :dunno: I've never thrown out an opinion on a cigar I've never had. Just sayin....


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Cigar Noob said:


> Can never remember which one of these I like the best, giving this one another whirl.


I like all 3 Chimay's but I prefer either the Red or the Blue to the White label. I tend to lean towards darker brews though.


----------



## samiam2007

Just tried a new Irish Whiskey (for me) called John L. Sullivan whiskey. It is pretty smooth.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up a 6 pack of New Belgium's Red Hoptober while in Arkansas yesterday and made the obligatory I'm on the hunt for Red Hoptober joke to the guy at the register. 

He just stared at me confused.


----------



## android

The_Chosen_One said:


> Picked up a 6 pack of New Belgium's Red Hoptober while in Arkansas yesterday and made the obligatory I'm on the hunt for Red Hoptober joke to the guy at the register.
> 
> He just stared at me confused.


hilarious... that's a solid beer, i just picked up another six pack yesterday.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Picked up a 24 pack of Grain Belt Premium bottles, 24 pack of Heineken cans, and a 750 of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey a couple days ago. Went to Sam's Club and got it all for $60.


----------



## beerindex

12 pack of Schlafly Hefeweizen cans (mostly for guests, since while most of my friends are into craft beer, with others it would be a waste to open up my rarer, higher end stuff with them)

50 ml single serving bottle of Remy Martin XO.


----------



## MarkC

While picking up this winter's bottle of Kahlua, I grabbed a bottle of Myers's Original Dark as well. I haven't had dark rum in about twenty years; we'll see if it tastes like I remember, I guess...


----------



## Frodo

3 Bottles of Cutty Sark 25yr. On sale at my provincial Liquor Board store...


----------



## Draepheus

I'm gonna be laughed at, but at dinner last night I tried a daquiri, it was too sour.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Bottle of Johnnie Walker Red Label


----------



## TommyTree

Sam Adams Octoberfest, Dark Truth Stout, and Captain Morgan


----------



## TheLastOneDead

Just bought some Sam Adams Octoberfest. Look forward to it every year.


----------



## mpls

2 bottles of Stones 16th Anny IPA, 4 pack of Great Lakes Nosferatu and 4pack of Surlyfest.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

I'm riding the Sam Adam's Octoberfest bus as well. Also grabbed a Wake up the Dead Stout from Left Hand just to try it out.


----------



## aea6574




----------



## phinz

Trip to Atlanta





































What I was there for. That's me on the far right.


----------



## kuntry08

One of my favorite beers!!!!


----------



## beerindex

Buddy of mine went down to Denver for the weekend, and because he was flying via Southwest (which doesn't charge for checked bags), he offered to pick up some bottles on my behalf. I took him up on it, since this way I'm not also forced to pay shipping costs, just the costs of the beer. What he's bringing back (which makes my wallet cry a little bit):

Funkwerks Saison
Funkwerks Cherry Saison 
Funkwerks Scepter
Funkwerks Tropic King 
Russian River Redemption
Crooked Stave Wild Wild Bret Blue
Uinta oak Jacked Pumpkin


----------



## thebayratt

Two 6pks of Sam Adams Octoberfest


----------



## NovaBiscuit

A bottle each of Ketel One, Balvennie Doublewood, and Trader Joe's Coastal Zinfandel


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up some of Boulevard's Bob's 47 Oktoberfest and a 4-pack of Guiness as my wife wants to try a recipe requiring the use of Guiness in cupcakes. Granted she only needs one or two of the four though


----------



## Blue Raccoon

bottle of Bookers it's starting to cold around here..


----------



## mpls

A bunch of Surly Wet and a few other things...


----------



## vink

A bottle of Knob Creek bourbon!


----------



## Draepheus

I went to the Motor City Brewery the other day and had their hard cider for 5 dollars. Ehhh I prefer carbonated ciders, it was pretty bland.


----------



## mpls

Draepheus said:


> I went to the Motor City Brewery the other day and had their hard cider for 5 dollars. Ehhh I prefer carbonated ciders, it was pretty bland.


Have you ever had Crispin? I'm not a really a cider guy, but it's a local one here that's done really well and has recently been bought out.


----------



## Draepheus

Crispin was not something I enjoyed, try it on tap even. There's a place in Rochester that has Strongbow on tap, didn't really like that as much. I prefer Woodchuck, though the strongbow wasn't bad.


----------



## mpls

Gotcha, I don't drink any of em, so wasn't sure...


----------



## Draepheus

That's okay. Thank's for the offer, maybe I'll try a dif version of Crispin sometime. I'm looking forward to trying the Pumpkin version of Woodchuck that comes out for like one month in October.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

A friend gave me about half a bottle of Woodford Reserve I've been sipping on this week


----------



## nikonnut

Draepheus said:


> That's okay. Thank's for the offer, maybe I'll try a dif version of Crispin sometime. I'm looking forward to trying the Pumpkin version of Woodchuck that comes out for like one month in October.


Wait...What? Must try!!!

Oh, and I picked up a bottle of Barenjager now that the temps are starting to drop...


----------



## aea6574

Got some Bell's This One Goes to 11 Ale, very tasty.

Bell's Brewery, Inc. :: Brands










Best regards, Tony


----------



## mpls

aea6574 said:


> Got some Bell's This One Goes to 11 Ale, very tasty.
> 
> Bell's Brewery, Inc. :: Brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, Tony


Funny to see another company market the 'this goes to 11." I do like Bell's a lot and the imperial reds that have been coming out lately, so might have to look for this one. Thanks for the post Tony.


----------



## nikonnut

Well, after calling around I stuck out on the Woodchuck Pumpkin (which I was told doesn't have any pumpkin flavor. Weird) but I found Ace's Pumpkin cider so I'm a happy boy  Grabbed a Woodchuck Fall seasonal release and a bottle of Gueze to sate a curiosity.


----------



## Draepheus

Had a Strongbow at a pub the other night while watching the game. Tried to head over for a cigar bar with a friend who never had one but they closed early.


----------



## aea6574

Got to Binny's in Chicago this weekend. Love that place.


----------



## HoserX

Had a Chimay Blue and a Westmalle Dubbel last night with dinner in East Lansing. Can't get enough of these two.


----------



## Draepheus

HoserX said:


> Had a Chimay Blue and a Westmalle Dubbel last night with dinner in East Lansing. Can't get enough of these two.


Where'd you eat?


----------



## NoirNick

Just bought a 4 pack of Skull Splitter, a beer from Orkney Brewing, in Quoyloo, Scotland.


----------



## Frodo

aea6574 said:


> Got to Binny's in Chicago this weekend. Love that place.


WOW. Just. WOW!!!!!!


----------



## aphex242

Got this stuff recently, tastes vaguely like ginger snaps but less sweet. Mix it 50/50 with bourbon and you have yourself one hell of a tasty drink. It's called "Snap".

Hmm, attachment no workie. Not sure why. Maybe this will work:









Hmm... I'm guessing it's because I'm a noob. It won't even let me post a link!

Frustrating. Google "Snap Liquor" and it's the first link. Good stuff!


----------



## mpls

A few brews while waiting in line for one of my favorite beer releases...









Then purchased these bad boys...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 bottles of Pappy 20 year old 5 bottles of 23 year old!
The holidays are close and i am ready!


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Nice bottle of Camus Borderies XO when I was at duty free! love it


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 bottles of Pappy 20 year old 5 bottles of 23 year old!
> The holidays are close and i am ready!


Nice score Tony, still have not seen it here in Michigan yet. I hope you are keeping a bottle for yourself.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Jordan23

Subscribed. Somehow I missed this thread and forum!


----------



## Frodo

2x 200ml bottlings of Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Jordan23

Sam Adams October fest. First time tying it and it was pretty good.


----------



## Dark Rose

Bailey's Irish Creme gift pack (I'm a sucker for the etched/silkscreened glasses)


----------



## thebayratt

Hoping to break a headcold with this:


----------



## aea6574

Got a Pappy 20, Pappy Rye, WLW, Baby Saz and another PHC 2012.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jurgenph

a $10 bottle of some XO brandy, can't remember brand name.

when i saw it on promotion in the grocery store, i thought... "how bad could it be?"
well, i found out tonight. it's pretty horrible :lol: 


J.


----------



## phinz

I just picked up a copper colored box of love.


----------



## Pasty

Jordan23 said:


> Sam Adams October fest. First time tying it and it was pretty good.


Nice! Oktoberfest is my favorite Sam seasonal. Probably goes without saying but pairs great with the Quesada Oktoberfest.


----------



## mpls

Crazy! Enjoy.



phinz said:


> I just picked up a copper colored box of love.


----------



## Wallbright

Dark Rose said:


> Bailey's Irish Creme gift pack (I'm a sucker for the etched/silkscreened glasses)


I too am a sucker for the glass sets with alcohol bottles lol. I have so many glasses I don't even use.


----------



## MoreBeer

I had one bottle of Sam Adams Utopias in my stash. Right now its probably floating in the Atlantic Ocean somewhere since I had it at my dad's place in Seaside Park NJ. Was planning on cracking it on Thanksgiving. Phuck You Sandy.


----------



## baddddmonkey

750ml Bottle of Crown Royal Maple. It's pretty tasty! It leaves a maple syrup taste on your lips. I wonder how it will mix with something. Not sure yet though.


----------



## quincy627

I picked up a bottle of the Hudson Baby Bourbon the other day. Got to say, I was not impressed. Plenty of fire but very little flavor or depth. I'll admit it, I bought into the fad of it.


----------



## huskers

These were my two recent purchases.









AND................I got this on sale for $24.00


----------



## phinz

MoreBeer said:


> I had one bottle of Sam Adams Utopias in my stash. Right now its probably floating in the Atlantic Ocean somewhere since I had it at my dad's place in Seaside Park NJ. Was planning on cracking it on Thanksgiving. Phuck You Sandy.


Aw man! If you lived in East Tennessee I'd share a dram of my opened 2009 with you. That sucks!


----------



## beerindex

Last night when out for dinner, a glass of Old Overholt.


----------



## Stradawhovious

A bottle of Lagavulin 16, which I believe was mis-priced a the package shop.

Far be it from me to complain though.


----------



## baddddmonkey

This should last me awhile.


----------



## aea6574

Got another WLW, and finally found a Stagg. 

Been a good fall.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## beerindex

Before heading to a beer and chocolate pairing event, I was at Coast 2 Coast Toast 2, and I bought the following from the host store:

4 Hands Foundation 
Rogue Voodoo Doughnut 
Ofallon BDS 
Odell Meddler 
New Belgium Peach Porch 
New Belgium Imperial Coffee Chocolate Stout 
Hebrew Sweet 16 
Cathedral Square BA Holy Moly
Schlafly Single Malt Scotch Ale


----------



## mpls

beerindex said:


> Before heading to a beer and chocolate pairing event, I was at Coast 2 Coast Toast 2, and I bought the following from the host store:
> 
> 4 Hands Foundation
> Rogue Voodoo Doughnut
> Ofallon BDS
> Odell Meddler
> New Belgium Peach Porch
> New Belgium Imperial Coffee Chocolate Stout
> Hebrew Sweet 16
> Cathedral Square BA Holy Moly
> Schlafly Single Malt Scotch Ale


Nice! I like the Doughnut (that's the bacon one right?)

I have the Meddler, Peach Porch and Imperial Coffee Chocolate Stout at home, but haven't tried any of them yet. I'm curious how the Meddler and Woodcut from Odell turn out.


----------



## Stradawhovious

beerindex said:


> Rogue Voodoo Doughnut


I had really high hopes for this one. I couldn't make it through the bottle.

I certainly hope you have better luck with it!

I was, however, able to score a bottle of the 2012 Surly Darkness.

:twisted:


----------



## KcJason1

3 bottles Templeton Rye
1 Bottle Rip van winkle 12

Might get some more winkle tomorrow.. hopefully the pappy this time!


----------



## quincy627

Pappy Van Winkle, 10 year and 12 year.


----------



## Frodo

How much did the 10yr set you back Keith?


----------



## Brotherbadger

New Glarus Spotted Cow
Door County Distillery Gin


----------



## KcJason1

Headed to pick up a bottle of pappy van winkle 20yr


----------



## quincy627

Frodo said:


> How much did the 10yr set you back Keith?


65$


----------



## Ozzy

Just about to some aberlour:rockon:


----------



## KcJason1




----------



## Frodo

Frodo said:


> How much did the 10yr set you back Keith?





quincy627 said:


> 65$


That is a scary amount when there are so many other good bourbons out there for so much less. But the 10yr I tried was memorable. Glad you got one Keith...


----------



## aea6574

Got this beauty today-










Four Roses Small Batch Limited edition 2012

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Questionablesanity




----------



## Frodo

Family came back from Charleston SC and brought back some cigars as well as 17yr Jefferson Presidential Reserve and 1/2 bottle of Jim Beam Black. The Black has an 8yr age statement (the export version doesn't) and is 43% (export is 40% I think). I am a happy camper...


----------



## KcJason1

Figured I'd stiop in at a random store today.. Found a William Larue Weller Antique...


Good season is good!
1 William larue weller antique
1 Pappy van winkle 20
1 Van winkle reserve 12
3 Templeton Rye!

Need to stock up on more templeton since its abundant and people don't know what it is locally!

If you haven't tried Templeton rye do it!


----------



## thebayratt

I grabbed a bottle of Crown Royal Maple and its pretty good.
I also grabbed a 4pk of Young's Double Chocolate Stout beer, 2 Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout and 2 Rouge Chocolate Stout.

Yeh, I like Chocolate Stouts!


----------



## StogieJim

Grabbed a 750 of Maker's Mark


----------



## Feldenak

OYO Whiskey and OYO Bourbon


----------



## Gordo1473

Bottle of belvedere extreme 100 proof and a 6 pack of Oaked arrogant bastard


----------



## Frodo

thebayratt said:


> Yeh, I like Chocolate Stouts!


They do pair really well...


----------



## CigarGoogler

Replenshed my stock of Macallan 12 (daily drinker), Bookers, Bulleit Rye and Frontier, but finished off my Maker's Mark. Sad face.


----------



## Jordan23

Old Forester Signature

Seagrams Gin

Wild turkey

Chavis 12 year


----------



## JeepGuy

Got a 4 pack of Duvel, 6 pack of Bridgeport IPA, and a fifth of Crown Royal.


----------



## Hall25

Crown Royal Maple..... Not to shabby with a lil splash of h2o...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

Gran Marinier after dinner tonight...


----------



## B.mamba89

The Dalmore 12 years


----------



## neil

before dinner, went to the store and picked up a bottle of crown royal.

to celebrate the end of the semester, went out to the bar tonight and got:

left hand milk stout nitro
bells brown ale
peg leg imperial stout


----------



## Questionablesanity

Continuing my exploration of adult beverages I picked up my first bottle of rum and a cheap little sample just because.


----------



## StogieJim

Bought a bottle of The Famous Grouse. First time I've tried it. I LOVE this stuff


----------



## Longer ash

got me a bottle of George Dickel no. 12 this stuff is pretty good


----------



## StogieJim

Ahh yea GD is damn good stuff


----------



## Macrophylla

KcJason,

You lucky dog, I've tried for years to get some Pappy but our state run liquor Gestapo here in NC are useless

My most recent purchase was The Balvenie 14 Caribbean cask aged, they finish it in used run casks and it is fantastic


----------



## aea6574

Just got a Party Source bottling of Angel's Envy and a 4RSmB 2012 but i have not seen them yet as my wife is wrapping them for under the tree.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## phinz

Added one more to the set.


----------



## Dark Rose

phinz said:


> Added one more to the set.


I love the bottles, but being un-versed in the world of booze, what the heck are they? I already know I want the bottles, and I'd have to fight my g/f to keep them!


----------



## phinz

Dark Rose said:


> I love the bottles, but being un-versed in the world of booze, what the heck are they? I already know I want the bottles, and I'd have to fight my g/f to keep them!


Sam Adams Utopias. From right to left, you have 2009, 2011 and 2012 10th Anniversary.


----------



## phinz

Also picked this up for the home bar this weekend.


----------



## 9Norte

Just got a bottle of Louis XIII....still havent cracked it yet...waiting for that special moment.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Left for a 12 pack and came home with a bottle of Lagavulin 16...and a 12 pack.


----------



## Kingtut82

Brooklyn Black Ops, Bushmills 16 year three wood, and a case of Naty lol
enjoy the holidays yall
cheers


----------



## Kingtut82

phinz said:


> Added one more to the set.


you lucky $/!?&&)&@!? lol. My name didn't get pulled for the anniversary bottle this year poor me. Have you tried any yet?


----------



## Macrophylla

A BOTL dropped off a bottle of Elijah Craig 12, really nice bourbon I enjoyed it and few sticks while smoking ribs for Christmas dinner 2 of 4


----------



## Bondo 440

Finally got some Kracken Rum. Heard about it here and the boys are right, not too bad. 
Had my first Kracken n coke.


----------



## StogieJim

Youngs double chocolate stout, Rogue Chocolate Stout, Peter Adams Reisling, Goose Island Mild Winter, Left hand Imperial..... Yep, gonna be a good Christmas!


----------



## Dazz

Santiago de Cuba Añejo Rum, i like it over ice with a dash of lime cordial, yum:mrgreen:


----------



## Kingtut82

My father in law just baught me a jackdaniels single barrell that was etched with my name and the Saints logo it looks awesome. Ill try and get a pic up in the next day or so


----------



## tylernim

Got this for Xmas!


----------



## phinz

Kingtut82 said:


> you lucky $/!?&&)&@!? lol. My name didn't get pulled for the anniversary bottle this year poor me. Have you tried any yet?


I cracked the 2011 last night. It was even more intense than the 2009. I have not opened the 2012 yet.


----------



## Stiks

Macrophylla said:


> A BOTL dropped off a bottle of Elijah Craig 12, really nice bourbon I enjoyed it and few sticks while smoking ribs for Christmas dinner 2 of 4


Now that's a fine bourbon for sure! Just picked up a bottle myself yesterday and am currently enjoying some with a fine stick to boot


----------



## HugSeal

Tried Svaneke licorice stout a while ago and as a licorice lover it really hit home. Great taste with a hint of licorice that intensifies as you drink more.

Latest I had however was some home made "punsch". The swedish arracky one.

I made it with arrack, brännvin(pretty much vodka), syrup(just cook together sugar and water), some lemon and a bit of tea for coloring. To this batch I added saffron for a more christmasy taste and I must say it really worked out well.


----------



## The invisible man

Xingu(Brazilian black beer) and St. Bernardus abt 12(Belgium Abby ale) and Ron Zacappa XO which was killer paired with an anjeo #46 on Xmas eve.


----------



## cuban- crafted

I got a bottle of Cardhu 12 year old scotch whiskey from a buddy of mine for Christmas... Great stuff


----------



## baddddmonkey

750 ml bottles of Balvenie 12 yr DoubleWood and Highland Park 12 yr.

Haven't tried either yet and excited to do so soon!


----------



## pippin925

Just picked up a couple of cases of celebration ale, which is probably the last I'll see of it this winter. What a fantastic brew. I look forward to it's release every year.


----------



## Jordan23

42 below Vodka
Old Forester
Paul Masson
Wild Turkey

...late Christmas gifts from my parents!


----------



## phinz

Bought some local whiskeys from Barrelhouse Distilling in Gatlinburg. Cooter Brown's blended, Davy Crockett's Ole Coonskin Tennessee Whiskey, Fire Tower and Salted Caramel.


----------



## Milhouse

good pickups, especially like the 10 year... but neither of which are Pappy.



quincy627 said:


> Pappy Van Winkle, 10 year and 12 year.


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## aea6574

Love that Four Roses, great bourbon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Frodo

Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## mcwilcr

Picked up a nice new bottle of Lagavulin 16 a couple weeks ago. I love a good peaty scotch and this has been my favorite for several years now.


----------



## Frodo

Lot 40 Cdn whisky.


----------



## Reg

Some Ralfy influence here. All new to me.


----------



## Firedawg

a jar of Ole smokey apple pie moonshine.


----------



## nfusion770

Love Lagavulin 16 but my supply of alternatives needed a little refreshing.

Oban 14
Caol Ila 12
Tomatin 18
Glenfarclas 17
Balvenie Doublewood
Ardbeg Corryvreckan
Highland Park 18
Talisker 10

That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## ezlevor

I just picked up a bottle of Balvenie 17 year doublewood for my dad's retirement gift.


----------



## Frodo

nfusion770 said:


> Love Lagavulin 16 but my supply of alternatives needed a little refreshing.
> 
> Oban 14
> Caol Ila 12
> Tomatin 18
> Glenfarclas 17
> Balvenie Doublewood
> Ardbeg Corryvreckan
> Highland Park 18
> Talisker 10
> 
> That should keep me busy for a while.


Just WOW!!!


----------



## nfusion770

Frodo said:


> Just WOW!!!


I like to buy in bulk.


----------



## phinz

Sister-in-law picked up a bottle of 21 yr. Appleton Estate Reserve for me while she was in Jamaica. Tasty little gem.


----------



## Loki21

Firedawg said:


> a jar of Ole smokey apple pie moonshine.


Awesome


----------



## fenlon

Dickel Tennessee Whisky
The bottle says if you would like to visit the distillery, call 1-888-DICKEL-YES


----------



## mastershogun

A case of hopslam!


----------



## HIM

4pack of Terrapin Wake n Bake Stout.


----------



## phinz

Firedawg said:


> a jar of Ole smokey apple pie moonshine.


Our main residence is only 1.5 hours from the distillery, and we have a place about 5 minutes from it as well. Decent stuff, but not my tastes. There are about 10 different flavors that they offer at the distillery bottle shop. Of them all, I prefer the Lemon Drop. Their straight white dog is miserably bad, though. It's nowhere near as good as the whiskey that comes down out of the hills in independent bottlings.

We have a new distillery in Gatlinburg called Gatlinburg Barrelhouse. I have all of their whiskeys and every one of them is good. I prefer the Davy Crockett over Jack Daniel's. They don't show their Salty Caramel whiskey on the website, but it's pretty darned good too.


----------



## YUNOtiger

Started a home bar and picked up a bottle of Glenfiddich 15.


----------



## DSTEW

Present from the Mrs. for valentines. Makers 46 is great with ginger ale or coke. I don't like it straight up and I hate regular Makers.


----------



## aea6574

3 handles of MM before it is gone and there is only MM Light around.

best regards, Tony


----------



## phinz

You do realize that MM already is not what it used to be, don't you? They used to age for 7+ years, but now they're aging less than 6.


----------



## jimrockford

Firedawg said:


> a jar of Ole smokey apple pie moonshine.


This was my most recent purchase as well. I thought it was pretty tasty. I drank it while watching Moonshiners, naturally.


----------



## Dazz

Bitburger Premium Beer 6 pack. Great tasting, refreshing beer. Never makes you feel bloated.
Im not a big drinker myself, 1-2 alcoholic beverages a week. Thinking of getting a bottle of Vat69. Tried it years ago and loved it straight up or on the rocks.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Tulpa

I got a bottle of Plymouth gin today.


----------



## phinz




----------



## B-daddy

Ron Zacapa Solera 23


----------



## Es1topgun

bought a bottle of Jack Daniel's single barrel and a 40 year old port wine


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

DSTEW said:


> Present from the Mrs. for valentines. Makers 46 is great with ginger ale or coke. I don't like it straight up and I hate regular Makers.


Agreed. I can't abide the Makers 46 straight -- have to do the ginger ale thing. However, I do love regular Makers Mark neat.

On a side note, anyone tried the Kirkland (Costco) Premium Small Batch Bourbon? 103 proof, aged 7 years ... I've liked the other Costco/Kirkland liquors and wines I've tried, hoping this bottle continues the trend. Price was most definitely reasonable.


----------



## baddddmonkey

A bottle of Glenfiddich 18 year. Yea buddy!


----------



## Frodo

2x Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Can't wait to try with an Anejo!!!


----------



## JeepGuy

After an intense hunt i was a get my hands on a single hopslam. A buddy of mine also gave me a couple of orange chocolate stout home brews.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Frodo said:


> 2x Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Can't wait to try with an Anejo!!!


That sounds _so_ good! I will have to see if I can get some when I go stock up on Smith Woodhouse 2000, a fine vintage ruby port.


----------



## pippin925

Picked up a bottle of Knappogue Castle 12 year old irsh whiskey this weekend based on a recommendation from one of the store clerks. This was a wonderful sipping whiskey. Very smooth with a little bit of sweetness up front.


----------



## Fuzzy

Man, there are a lot of fine spirits mentioned in this thread! Classy drinkers one and all. My latest purchase was a single tall boy of Bud with the Clamato already mixed in. Drank it on a canal bank behind a 7-11. Enjoyed it, too!

True!


----------



## B-daddy

Fuzzy said:


> Man, there are a lot of fine spirits mentioned in this thread! Classy drinkers one and all. My latest purchase was a single tall boy of Bud with the Clamato already mixed in. Drank it on a canal bank behind a 7-11. Enjoyed it, too!
> 
> True!


Best hangover cure ever. Reminds me of deercamp in da U.P.


----------



## BDigital

Dark Horse Plead the 5th Imperial Stout and Three Floyds Behemoth Barleywine...going to a tap takeover from Sun King brewing out of Indy at a local joint tonight.


----------



## Stonefox

A bottle of "Neversweat" whiskey and "Anselmo" gin from the Headframe distillery in Butte, Montana.


----------



## shaun341

Left handed brewerys fade to black and a bottle of presidential tawney port.


----------



## RayJax

Bottle of Eagle Rare 10 yr and 3 Botttles of Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## djsmiles

Balvenie 15
Karner Blue(local-ish gin)


----------



## HIM

Bomber if Guava Grove from Cigar City, Peak Organic Oak Aged Mocha Stout, Bomber of Hop Stoopid from Lagunitas, and Woodchuck Private Reserve Ginger.


----------



## phinz

HIM said:


> Bomber if Guava Grove from Cigar City, Peak Organic Oak Aged Mocha Stout, Bomber of Hop Stoopid from Lagunitas, and Woodchuck Private Reserve Ginger.


Has the new World of Beer opened up down there? It looks like it's going to be a great place, though I really, really like Krawl and the Porch and would have a hard time pulling myself away from them. The people that run both places are awesome. Can't wait to get back in January, and still scheming on a way to get back there permanently.


----------



## Milhouse

Weller Antique 107 proof. If you like wheated bourbons, give this a whirl. Weller is one of two wheaten bourbons made by Buffalo Trace. The other being Van Winkle. I do like ORVW better, but this is a third of the price and readily available. This is an everyday pour for sure.


----------



## HIM

They open in a couple weeks I think. I actually had a homebrew club meeting tonight at the porch. Chris is an awesome dude, we used to play bocce together. Peters cool too. Were trying to set something up to have a homebrew on tap at Krawl. Personally I'd rather support them since they are both local businesses. But I'll definitely be hitting the taps at World of Beer since they are getting a lot of stuff that doesn't get distributed down here.


----------



## Dazz

Bought a 6 pack of Sleeping giant IPA yesterday, had 2 already. Looking to try a new Blend Whiskey, any suggestions? I like my whiskey to be on the milder side, smooth, not burn your throat so much you cant talk lol. 

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Frodo

Dazz said:


> Looking to try a new Blend Whiskey, any suggestions? I like my whiskey to be on the milder side, smooth, not burn your throat so much you cant talk lol.


From your descriptor I'm assuming you're looking for scotch. I'm thinking Ballantines. Used to be horrible - now they've cleaned it up. Also perhaps Jameson or Powers(Irish) if you can get it.


----------



## HIM

I too think scotch would give you what your looking for. Maybe a Balvenie, Johnnie Gold, Glenlivet, maybe even some Speyside single malts. It's not whisky but have you ever considered a good sipping rum? Something like a Zacapa Solera 23 is incredibly smooth, sweet, and very flavorful.


----------



## Milhouse

HIM said:


> I too think scotch would give you what your looking for. Maybe a Balvenie, Johnnie Gold, Glenlivet, maybe even some Speyside single malts. It's not whisky but have you ever considered a good sipping rum? Something like a Zacapa Solera 23 is incredibly smooth, sweet, and very flavorful.


:noidea: he asked about blends, the only blend you listed was Gold label

also Balvenie is a Speyside.


----------



## HIM

Milhouse said:


> :noidea: he asked about blends, the only blend you listed was Gold label
> 
> also Balvenie is a Speyside.


Your correct, I didn't catch the part about blends. And I meant some other Speysides sorry. Since they are on the milder, sweeter, smooth side compared to peated scotches. I should really drink my coffee before trying use my brain.

As for some blends.... Chivas Regal 12 is pretty decent. Smooth and mild since the blend is mostly Speyside. Ballantines 17 is a bit pricey but really good. IMO single malt is the way to go. Blended scotch, unless well aged, isn't as smooth or have as rounded out of flavors as a good single malt. Kind of like a fresh Cuban vs a well aged one. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ezlevor

Picked up a 22 ouncer of Lakefront Brewery's new My Turn series. They're letting the employees of the brewery decide what style of beer to brew. This one is by Chad... and it's a barley wine. Not quite sure what to think of it just yet. It's a bit too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## HIM

Grab a bottle to age for a year or two. It's amazing what aging does for a barleywines complexity.


----------



## Dazz

After reading a few reviews and comparing prices I decided not to buy a Blended whiskey this time and instead bought a bottle of Benromach 10 Year Old Single Malt. 

Cheers- 

Dazz


----------



## HIM

Nice!! I've never seen it for sale down here but all the reviews look really good.


----------



## phinz

HIM said:


> Grab a bottle to age for a year or two. It's amazing what aging does for a barleywines complexity.


Agreed. I have Stone Old Guardians going back to 2005 and the older they get, the better they get.


----------



## ezlevor

Well, considering they're less than $6 for a 22oz bottle, I think I'll grab a few to stick in the bottom of my liquor cabinet and forget about them for a while.


----------



## B.mamba89

Caol ila 12, Balvanie 12 and glenfddich 18


----------



## phinz

One of my latest.


----------



## OnePyroTec

We can no longer get the high proof Everclear in NV so I purchased some 151 Everclear for pipe cleaning. :der: (quit drinking about 13 years ago)


----------



## RayJax

Ate dinner next door to Total Wine last night, had to go in to at least look around right!?

Left with a 750 of Bulleit.


----------



## KcJason1

RayJax said:


> Ate dinner next door to Total Wine last night, had to go in to at least look around right!?
> 
> Left with a 750 of Bulleit.


glad I'm not the only one who goes to look around!!! That's how you stumble on the HTF stuff!


----------



## pippin925

Picked up a 6 pack of cigar city brown ale and a fresh bottle of Ron Zacapa last night.


----------



## HIM

OnePyroTec said:


> We can no longer get the high proof Everclear in NV so I purchased some 151 Everclear for pipe cleaning. :der: (quit drinking about 13 years ago)


They are more than likely a different kind of pipe than the ones I use but rubbing alcohol and salt works wonders for cleaning. And it's very cheap.



RayJax said:


> Ate dinner next door to Total Wine last night, had to go in to at least look around right!?
> 
> Left with a 750 of Bulleit.


I just tried their Rye for the first time 2 nights ago and it was really nice. Great spicy rye character.



pippin925 said:


> Picked up a 6 pack of cigar city brown ale and a fresh bottle of Ron Zacapa last night.


Was the CC in cans or bottle. If bottle you should save one, they aren't going to bottle anything anymore. Just cans from now on. And which RZ did you get? The Solera 23 is probably my favorite rum.


----------



## ColdSmoker

two bottles of Smirnoff for $13 a piece. Can't afford no to buy it.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> Was the CC in cans or bottle. If bottle you should save one, they aren't going to bottle anything anymore. Just cans from now on. And which RZ did you get? The Solera 23 is probably my favorite rum.


It was Solera 23, it's the only RZ I've had. I figure why mess up a good thing so I keep going back to what I'm familiar with.

I didn't realize CC came in 6 pack bottles, but then only I only discovered CC over the holidays when I was in Tampa. The stores near me now only have CC brews in cans and the bomber bottles.


----------



## HIM

Nice pick up, that rum is just incredible. CC will keep putting out the bombers but as you see everything else is getting canned now since its better for the beer. I have some bottles I'm saving now since they switched it up. Hell of a brewery, one of the best in the country IMO.


----------



## pippin925

Cole, I agree cigar city is putting out some really good beers. Hopefully they continue with it. Plus it's easily available which is nice.


----------



## HIM

Do you get any limited release stuff? Some of their limited stuff is off the charts. I went to a Cigar City dinner down here a few months ago where they made a special 5gal batch of a Strawberry Saison just for the dinner. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## Dazz

Got my Benromach 10 Year Old Single Malt yesterday, tried a small amount first straight then with 1 teaspoon of cold water. Very smooth and warming, great complexity of flavour and aroma, preferred it with the teaspoon of water. Highly recommend trying some if you can find a bottle.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Madlying

A huge bottle of Crown Royal and a case of Leinenkugels Honey Weiss.


----------



## Jimmy James

I picked up a jar of Ole Smokey Moonshine Cherries last night. They are delicious. Just have to remember not to have too many at once.


----------



## HIM

Jimmy James said:


> I picked up a jar of Ole Smokey Moonshine Cherries last night. They are delicious. Just have to remember not to have too many at once.


I love those things, aren't they like 100 proof? We have a bar here that sells em for a dollar and I like snagging a few to start the night off.


----------



## Jimmy James

HIM said:


> I love those things, aren't they like 100 proof? We have a bar here that sells em for a dollar and I like snagging a few to start the night off.


Yeah they're 100 proof. But the label says it could be diluted down to 50 proof with the cherries in it.


----------



## phinz

Jimmy James said:


> I picked up a jar of Ole Smokey Moonshine Cherries last night. They are delicious. Just have to remember not to have too many at once.


They make those things down the street from me. Not a big fan of their stuff, though. I like the independent bottlings better. I've made cherries, pineapple, blueberries, raspberries, etc.


----------



## phinz

Just got a couple of these. They're going in the cellar for a while, though.


----------



## Bobajob

Jimmy James said:


> I picked up a jar of Ole Smokey Moonshine Cherries last night. They are delicious. Just have to remember not to have too many at once.


Can you make them by sticking marachinos in ever clear?


----------



## Bobajob

I have a brew dog Tokyo waiting for the right reason to be opened...


----------



## Jimmy James

Bobajob said:


> Can you make them by sticking marachinos in ever clear?


Probably. It would be quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## HIM

phinz said:


> Just got a couple of these. They're going in the cellar for a while, though.


As crazy as it sounds I wouldn't even consider that opening for about 5 years. By then it should have a very nice complexity. Before then, its basically rocket fuel.


----------



## HIM

Bobajob said:


> Can you make them by sticking marachinos in ever clear?


You can pretty much use any fruit with any liquor. Grapefruit, pineapple, or figs and vodka or brandy is really good. Of course if you want them to pack a bigger punch everclear would be the way to go.


----------



## B-daddy

So, my wife surprised me with this today. I need some Irish for Sunday, eh?


----------



## phinz

B-daddy said:


> So, my wife surprised me with this today. I need some Irish for Sunday, eh?


I have a hard time believing the Guinness and Harp was brewed in Ireland instead of Canada.


----------



## B-daddy

phinz said:


> I have a hard time believing the Guinness and Harp was brewed in Ireland instead of Canada.


Not that it really matters and not that the answers given by the company on the internet are the truth but...

"A spokeswoman for Diageo [parent company of Guiness] said all draft versions of Guinness beer exported to the U.S. are brewed in Dublin at the brewery's St. James's Gate facility. That includes keg products for bars, as well as "draught" cans and bottles, she said. However, bottled Guinness labeled "extra stout" is brewed in Canada for export to the U.S."

From their website. "GUINNESS® is GUINNESS® - wherever you are. We always use pure, fresh water from natural local sources for the GUINNESS® stout brewed outside Ireland. That said, in blind tests (with a bunch of highly cynical journalists) none of our sample could tell the difference between Irish-brewed GUINNESS® and the locally produced variety. All the GUINNESS® sold in the UK, Ireland and North America is brewed in Ireland at the historic St. James's Gate Brewery in Dublin."

I think the Labatt's facility in Canada brews the Guiness Extra Strout.


----------



## pippin925

In an effort to avoid traffic this afternoon I jumped on a side road and mysteriously found myself in the total wine parking lot. had no choice but to stop in and ended up with a bottle of Zafra 21 yr old rum. Phenomenal :whoo: Not a sweet rum and extremely smooth.


----------



## pyrodrummer

Picked up a bottle of 12 year Glenlivet Single malt on Saturday. It was a good decision in my book!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Not too shabby


----------



## Frodo

Picked up 3 bottles of Bruichladdich 10yr.


----------



## phinz

A small portion of yesterday's haul after making a beer run over the mountain.


----------



## Frodo

A George T. Stagg and an Eagle Rare 17. WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## phinz

A smidge more of the haul.


----------



## [email protected]

a case of everclear


----------



## Jasonx250z

Hurm tricky um russles reserve 10 buffalo trace Thomas h handy 2010 bottling angels envy wood ford reserve 4 wood


----------



## Emperor Zurg

As usual, Myer's rum


----------



## Sarge

Picked up a few things Sunday night. Now if only some warm weather would come with that Summertime....


----------



## Mr Dude65

Most recently, a bottle of Surly Pentagram and a bottle of Bulleit Rye.


----------



## Rock31

Sarge said:


> Picked up a few things Sunday night. Now if only some warm weather would come with that Summertime....


love Sofie! Have never seen a 4pack of it though around here, only bombers.

enjoy


----------



## Sarge

Rock31 said:


> love Sofie! Have never seen a 4pack of it though around here, only bombers.
> 
> enjoy


Love Matilda and Pere Jacques. Pepe Nero is good too, just not a big fan of dark brews. Have some a bomber of Lolita, Madame Rose and Juliet I need to try still. Just not a big drinker so it's pretty rare I grab one and because they're the bombers I don't want to crack em unless I'm sharing or planning to drink the whole thing.....

love the 4 packs. I try to stick with the 4 packs as much as possible. Was pretty excited to see they're finally available here in town. Before I had to get Bombers/4 packs in Green Bay. Crap, even Summertime I had to get down there. Think the bombers are a rip off though. 4 packs are $10, well $11.50 here so not only are you paying less for more bottles but you're also getting more beer. :laugh: Great beers though. I'm sure I'll be adding Sofie to the must haves.


----------



## Rock31

4 packs are definitely a better value around here as well, but rarely available in what I want.

And by the way enjoy that Juliet, pretty hard to get, near impossible to get by me!


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## Whisky01

Oooh Sweet. Knob Creek. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

a bottle of the best bourbon available..


----------



## Whisky01

Blue Raccoon said:


> a bottle of the best bourbon available..


You Sir, are very correct! A beautiful uncut, unfiltered bourbon. This is on my to buy list.


----------



## organizedmadman

Johnnie Walker Double Black


----------



## B-daddy

A bottle of White Horse Scotch. My cheapie house brand. I'd say "it's for mixing" but that'd be lying because I find myself drinking it neat or rocks about half the time. It's really pretty good.


----------



## thebayratt

Went to my favorite local store and found they had Woodford gift sets for the same price as a regular 5th. I wasn't really looking to buy a 5th, but the set had a cool copper pot still bottle stopper in it. It sold me.


----------



## jurgenph

went to bevmo to buy one bottle of champagne... somehow, i walked out with this...










J.


----------



## Whisky01

Acquired some Knob Creek 9yr. Tasty but oaky stuff.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dover Canyon Cujo. A Red Zin with a huge blackberry and boysenberry nose and similar flavors on the tongue finishing with strong fig flavors.


----------



## Marlow

Ardbeg Uigeadail, love it.


----------



## The invisible man

Marlow said:


> Ardbeg Uigeadail, love it.


Ah yes I second the Uigeadail, even better is the Corryvreckan. There is nothing that compares to a good stcotch from Islay.I love that peat,goes so well with maduros.


----------



## Whisky01

The invisible man said:


> Ah yes I second the Uigeadail, even better is the Corryvreckan. There is nothing that compares to a good stcotch from Islay.I love that peat,goes so well with maduros.


I too have a fixation of the peaty goodness that is the region of Islay except I get my fix through the Laphroaig lineup. I haven't had Ardbeg yet.


----------



## The invisible man

Whisky01 said:


> I too have a fixation of the peaty goodness that is the region of Islay except I get my fix through the Laphroaig lineup. I haven't had Ardbeg yet.


Yes, I'm a fan of the Laphroig 10, I like the the 10 because its something I can drink anytime of day, ok, I can drink it at 10:30 am,so I drink at 10:30 in the morning,what of it. So the ardbeg 10, uigeadail, and corryvreckan remind me of the laphriog quarter cask and cask strength, Ardbeg 10 is a good place to start for around $40-45 a bottle, great dram for the price. Try it with just 2-3 tiny drops of bottled water, it really opens up the flavors.


----------



## thebayratt

Three of the large bottles and 2 4pks of the smaller ones.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Lioco chardonnay. Very nice affordable wine with vanilla, oak and butter, but not over the top like some of the California butter bombs.


----------



## HotelKilo47

Last one I bought was Johnnie Walker Blue Label. 2 bottles. One awaits me.


----------



## Outdoorlife

Trying scotch for the first time, picked up some Johnny walker red label to start. Oh and a few bottles of noir for the lil lady


----------



## crash-wizard

A bottle of Red Breast Irish Whiskey


----------



## Sigcig

Nonino Amaro.........Wonderful Italian digestivo after a good Italian meal! And a good cigar.


----------



## Jasonx250z

some how i ended up with all this and a bottle of jager spice
grr tell me if it shows up


----------



## Frodo

Outdoorlife said:


> Trying scotch for the first time, picked up some Johnny walker red label to start.


I know a good friend who knows far more about whisky than I ever will state he likes Johnny Red in a balloon brandy snifter with a touch of water.


----------



## Frodo

Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 47481
> 
> 
> some how i ended up with all this


Nothing wrong with those bottles...wish I had some Ardbeg!


----------



## hunter19delta

Last purchase was a bottle of Knob Creek Maple Bourbon and a bottle of Captain Morgan Sherry Oak Finish Rum. Both are smooth and are great straight on the rocks.


----------



## Jasonx250z

all off those are good the laddie 12 is an islay unpeated single malt. Ardbeg is great single malt it pares well with a lot of good smokes the then and the Ugeadail the other one is I'm on the fence with i could go on with all the good malts iv got tucked away


----------



## Sigcig

You have quite an assortment but my Nonino Amaro is not among them. Nonino Amaro is made from grappa and various herbs. The purpose is to settle the stomach after a good meal. Grappa is made from the skins and stems of grapes after the wine is made. It is usually in the 80-90 proof category. If you have a chance ask for an amaro at your liquor store. Most amaros have a somewhat bitter, medicinal taste.


----------



## thunderdan11

My latest was the Parker's heritage collection, promise of hope.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Where I live they don't sell grappa or I'd have it lol it's not very well liked by wiskey drinkers which account four half the the stores inventory lol cuz are loquat store is regulated by the state and most specialty brand gotta hunt them down out of state cuz I also like a good grappa


----------



## Frodo

Canadian Club 20 & Famous Grouse Alpha.


----------



## Incognito11

Lately i have been in love with trying any DunkelWeizen i can find.
Picked up this cheapy from Trader Joe's and not bad at all!


----------



## rh32

Bottle of Oban to go with other bottles of Balvenie and Auchentoshan. Mmm.


----------



## djcsewell

I just bought a bottle of Collingwood. Saw it for the first time a few days ago and for 22 bucks a bottle it's not too bad. The bottle looks like a bottle of Cologne.


----------



## Frodo

djcsewell said:


> I just bought a bottle of Collingwood. Saw it for the first time a few days ago and for 22 bucks a bottle it's not too bad. The bottle looks like a bottle of Cologne.


They're coming out with a limited edition bottle of 21yr rye (100% rye). Limited run.


----------



## djcsewell

I bet that's gonna be awesome! I read that a lot of people aren't fond of the bottle design. I personally think it looks cool and different.


----------



## LGHT




----------



## LGHT

Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 47481
> 
> 
> some how i ended up with all this and a bottle of jager spice
> grr tell me if it shows up


How do you like the black bull?? I heard it was one of the better "blends" and the 12 is actually pretty good.


----------



## B-daddy

Bottle of Jameson and a bottle of Jefferson's bourbon.


----------



## Jasonx250z

I enjoy it. It has nice complexity


----------



## Reg




----------



## Frodo

VERY nice Sir!!!


----------



## Gerace716

3 liters of Johnnie walker black and 1 liter of Johnnie platinum all at the duty free in Canada for 180 bucks!


----------



## McMeggieG

The Dalmore 12


----------



## Branzig

Got a Bridgeport Brewers special case today for the Superbowl. Delicious hoppy goodness


----------



## hunter19delta

Bird Dog blackberry flavored whiskey. I wasn't to sure of this but it won a gold medal at the spirits tasting. All I can say is that I am glad I made the buy. Very nice whiskey.


----------



## Reggie

Found a couple bottles of Balvenie 15 bottled in 09 that were still at the older price. They are now hibernating comfortably in my bunker.


----------



## DaWhyte86

A 6 pack of the new Sam Adams Cold Snap


----------



## Branzig

MMMMM

Growler full of Stone's Ruination IPA

Going to be a goooooood night!


----------



## Bernardini

Picked up a couple of bottles of Arrogant Bastard Ale to help me get through the goofy weather.


----------



## Wanker

A bottle of Talisker Distiller's Edition. I have yet to crack it.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Highlands Oatmeal Porter. I thought the chocolate notes of the beer would pair well with the chocolate notes of the JDN Cabinetta, but I was wrong. The beer overpowered the cigar, too much roasty flavors in the beer overshadowed the mile chocolate of the stick.


----------



## BadBeerBreath




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Weyerbacher Insanity a Barley wine aged in oak casks! The beer clocks in at a whopping 11% ABV, but its a very smooth sipping ale.


----------



## Branzig

MDSPHOTO said:


> Weyerbacher Insanity a Barley wine aged in oak casks! The beer clocks in at a whopping 11% ABV, but its a very smooth sipping ale.


This one looks interesting!

I am a fan of "The Guardian" by Stone Brewery. It is a barley wine that is also 11%, so this may be right up my alley.


----------



## ezlevor

I had a bottle of Sam Adams Utopias in my hands and had to use some restraint. I put it it back because I didn't want to hear my credit card scream while swiping it.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ezlevor said:


> I had a bottle of Sam Adams Utopias in my hands and had to use some restraint. I put it it back because I didn't want to hear my credit card scream while swiping it.


What was the price of the bottle?


----------



## Tgs679

Recently picked up a new Bottle of Lemon Hart, and some Jack's Abbey Hoponius Union if you are an IPA fan i highly recommend it. It is brewed with an IPA recipe but cold fermented with Lager yeast.


----------



## Indy-hp

Templeton Rye

View attachment 84242


----------



## Branzig

MDSPHOTO said:


> What was the price of the bottle?


Where I live they run around $7-$9 bucks a FOUR pack :lol:

Never seen them in a duecer though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Branzig said:


> Where I live they run around $7-$9 bucks a FOUR pack :lol:
> 
> Never seen them in a duecer though.


Sorry that's not happenin! The lowest price I've ever seen for a bottle of Utopias is $175.00.


----------



## ezlevor

$190. I don't think I'd be whining about paying anything under $20 for a single bottle of beer.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ezlevor said:


> $190. I don't think I'd be whining about paying anything under $20 for a single bottle of beer.


Scary to say that's not a bad price. I've paid $185 for one and $220 for one of the original releases.


----------



## ezlevor

Oh I know the price was on point. I just didn't have an extra $200 to drop... unfortunately. Oh well. Next time.


----------



## Branzig

MDSPHOTO said:


> Sorry that's not happenin! The lowest price I've ever seen for a bottle of Utopias is $175.00.


Oops...I think I was thinking of their Imperial Pilsner, not that! :lol:

My Bad!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ezlevor said:


> Oh I know the price was on point. I just didn't have an extra $200 to drop... unfortunately. Oh well. Next time.


I hear ya. If you could find a bottle of their original Triple Bock its basically the same beer with a higher gravity. As I remember they were available in 7oz bottles for about $9.


----------



## Tgs679

MDSPHOTO said:


> I hear ya. If you could find a bottle of their original Triple Bock its basically the same beer with a higher gravity. As I remember they were available in 7oz bottles for about $9.


Ah, the little blue cork top bottle with Sam Adam written in gold signature style. I haven't had one of those in probably 15 years. it brings back fond memories.


----------



## Frodo

Bottles of Matusalem 15yr and Santa Theresa 1796...


----------



## crazyups

Bulleit bourbon. I like it better than rye for my cigar profile which is medium-full strength, peppery and not too sweet.


----------



## Tgs679

I picked up some Ballast Point Sculpin IPA today. Damn, these are expensive in the northeast.


----------



## huskers

.72 cents or 2 for $1.29


----------



## thebigk

A quick stop at the corner store
View attachment 84609


----------



## Tgs679

Nugget Nectar.


----------



## JRM03

Loaded up on some Two Hearted Ale and Dragons Milk Stout.


----------



## Branzig

thebigk said:


> A quick stop at the corner store
> View attachment 84609


That Lagunitas Lucky 13 is a great brew! :thumb:

I just picked up a 6 pack of Stone Ruination.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally had a few bucks to replace my McAllan 12 year now to start putting some money aside for another Bottle of Glenlivet 21


----------



## Frodo

AuTechCoM said:


> Finally had a few bucks to replace my McAllan 12 year now to start putting some money aside for another Bottle of Glenlivet 21


Bunkering old scotch is a good stratagy...


----------



## AuTechCoM

Frodo said:


> Bunkering old scotch is a good stratagy...


Yeah that was the plan until I found a bottle of McAllan 25 in town.... Damnit my plan was perfect and was supposed to end up with a bottle of Glenlivet 21


----------



## Wanker

Picked up a bottle of Knob Creek last night. Thinking about pulling the cork.


----------



## ezlevor

MDSPHOTO said:


> I hear ya. If you could find a bottle of their original Triple Bock its basically the same beer with a higher gravity. As I remember they were available in 7oz bottles for about $9.


Heard.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ezlevor said:


> Heard.


I'm very jealous!!! The first year that came out I bought a whole case for like $185, my wife thought I was absolutely out of my mind spending that much money on beer. She knew I had totally lost it when I paid $185 for 1 bottle of Utopias! That case of Triple Bock lasted me over 10-years and the last bottle was as good as the first one. Enjoy!


----------



## KcJason1

Polishing off the last of the Zacapa 23 out of the decanter!


Next off will be a vatting of WL weller 12 and Antique Weller!


----------



## ezlevor

I didn't even see it until my wife commented on the cute little bottles. It was not a cheap trip to the liquor store as I picked up a bottle of Macallan 12 for my brother's birthday and a couple other bottles. Oh well. Lets see how long I can hang on to the second bottle.


----------



## Tgs679

Spencers Trappist 
Stone Ruination IPA


----------



## cutpaperglue

Gosling's Black Seal rum. It's pretty much the only rum I like and it was on sale, even!


----------



## Fuzzy

Finally found a bottle of Leopold’s American Small Batch Gin


----------



## Frodo

7 bottles of Four Roses 125th Anniversary Bourbon.


----------



## LGHT

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah that was the plan until I found a bottle of McAllan 25 in town.... Damnit my plan was perfect and was supposed to end up with a bottle of Glenlivet 21


have you tried the Oban 21 LE?? I think that's better than the Mac 25, but I love oban.

Just picked up a bottle of Sheep Dip as a daily drinker. One of the best under $50 mixed scotches you can buy.


----------



## AuTechCoM

LGHT said:


> have you tried the Oban 21 LE?? I think that's better than the Mac 25, but I love oban.
> 
> Just picked up a bottle of Sheep Dip as a daily drinker. One of the best under $50 mixed scotches you can buy.


No I have not tried Oban but it is on my short list. I am still a noob when it comes to scotch but I do know that I prefer highland and speyside single malt and in my limited experience My favorites are Macallan 12 and glenlevit 21 and i do not like Lagavulin or any other Islay for that matter


----------



## LGHT

AuTechCoM said:


> No I have not tried Oban but it is on my short list. I am still a noob when it comes to scotch but I do know that I prefer highland and speyside single malt and in my limited experience My favorites are Macallan 12 and glenlevit 21 and i do not like Lagavulin or any other Islay for that matter


Well if you like Mac and Glen you'll love Oban. The 14 has tasted better than some 20+ I've tried and at $50 a bottle it's a must try. The 18 used to be limited, but now it's usually available in most store since they increased production back in 2011. 18 is only $100 a bottle at total wine. I have tried the 21 and it's amazing, but to be honest I would rather have 4 bottles of 18 over 1 bottle of 21. Before you buy another bottle put Oban on your short list your won't be disappointed.


----------



## DooDude

Woodford reserve.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Came home to a wonderful because it's thursday present from my wife sitting on my humidor.


----------



## Wanker

Got a bottle of Lagavulin 16 and Paul Giraud Napolean (Cognac) the other day.

Two distilled spirits I enjoy very much.


----------



## Hatattack

750ml of Hendricks Gin


----------



## Wanker

BTW, Astor Wines has Paul Giraud on sale right now for great prices. The Napoleon is $51/bottle and the XO is $60/bottle. I prefer the Napoleon myself (Also an XO) but they are both very good. Free shipping on first time orders over $100. FYI.


----------



## Frodo

3 bottles of Four Roses 125th Anni


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A big cabernet to accompany a big steak.


----------



## Tgs679

Just picked up some Jack's Abbey Mass Rising


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

A bottle of Booker's 25th Anniversary bourbon.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Went to the big city on Monday and used a portion of the wife's quarterly bonus to restock the wine seller.


----------



## Tasiac

Got a 30 rack of PBR most recently. I usually go for the good stuff but i need to hydrate too!


----------



## Tgs679

Stopped by Jack's Abbey Brewery on Saturday. I picked up a

2- 16.9 oz. Coffee Smoke & Dagger Black Lager
1- 16.9 oz. Smoked Märzen
1- 16.9 oz. Numb Swagger Barrel Aged Smoke & Dagger with Szechuan pepper
1- Growler of Hopstitution # 3 XPL


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Finally tried the Patron XO Cafe Dark and hated it! Besides the fact that it looks like motor oil, and is probably equal in viscosity, it tastes like a coffee flavored Nyquil.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve - McScrooge's Private Barrel Selection
Four Roses Single Barrel Barrel Strength OESO - McScrooge's Private Barrel Selection
Four Roses Single Barrel Barrel Strength OBSK - McScrooge's Private Barrel Selection
Booker's 25th Anniversary

HAPPY


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## ezlevor

My new favorite summer beer. I need to go pick up a case, but at $9 a 4 pack it's going to make my wallet quite angry...


----------



## AuTechCoM

The Vons down the street from my house is having a killer clearance sale right now 50% off all specially marked wines and they are also selling all wine 30% off so you can double stack for a total of 80% off so I picked up a $65 bottle of Hess 2010 Cab for $13 now I have to talk myself out of going back and buying everything they have.


----------



## ShaneG

MDSPHOTO said:


> Finally tried the Patron XO Cafe Dark and hated it! Besides the fact that it looks like motor oil, and is probably equal in viscosity, it tastes like a coffee flavored Nyquil.


 My wife loves this stuff. Your review is pretty on point with how I feel about it's flavor profile .


----------



## mihc45

Finally found Weller 12yr locally. About to open it right now, Ive had the regular special reserve but never the 12yr.


----------



## TreySC

Picked up a 6 pack of Rye Pale Ale by Terrapin brewing the other day.


----------



## Wanker

Laphroaig 10yr cask strength. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Reg




----------



## Frodo

Reg said:


>


Nice one!!

Mine is Gran Centenario Anejo.


----------



## Passprotection

Yum yum - don't know if I should drink 'em or just keep looking at 'em.


----------



## aea6574

Have not posted in here in a while, got these today. So, so very tasty.


----------



## TreySC

Passprotection said:


> Yum yum - don't know if I should drink 'em or just keep looking at 'em.


Did you get those at a store or are you close to the brewery? I've heard great things about that beer and have been looking for it at my local beer store


----------



## Passprotection

TreySC said:


> Did you get those at a store or are you close to the brewery? I've heard great things about that beer and have been looking for it at my local beer store


I'm in Charleston and it's hard to get even here. After it was released I literally bounced around town and finally found some at Total Wine here.


----------



## TreySC

Passprotection said:


> I'm in Charleston and it's hard to get even here. After it was released I literally bounced around town and finally found some at Total Wine here.


I usually go to the Green's here in Columbia every time they say they should be getting it any day. The Total Wine is by the mall and I hate going over there, I'll have to call it would be worth the trip if they have. If not I'll plan a trip to the brewery next time they release it


----------



## ukfan83

Makers Mark. But its about gone. Need to go shopping


----------



## Fuzzy

Four big bottles of Reissdorf Kolsch. Was recomended as a very good summer beer.


----------



## CaneCorso

Just grabbed some Weinstephaner Hefe and Fatheads Headhunter


----------



## Reggie

Clynelish 14 and a Yamazaki 12


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Had this last night, I'm not really sure if I loved it or hated it. It has a ton of complex flavors like roasted coffee, tea, chocolate, and spice.


----------



## Gigmaster

Sweetwater IPA.......exquisite.


----------



## Gigmaster

Bud Platinum


----------



## MDSPHOTO

The wife and I are sipping raspberry mojitos out on the deck. Dang its hot, these things are going down like water.


----------



## Scott W.

Yummmmm! I'm having a miller fortune after pitching my cigar. A Mojito sounds better


----------



## Trackmyer

Yesterday's, may visit it again tonight.


----------



## llappen

Makers Mark with a Sphere ice ball


----------



## Bondo 440

Had a couple of these at Mad Mex Friday.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A tripel and a quadrupel last night!


----------



## copper0426

Four Roses single a Barrel very nice Bourbon.


----------



## [email protected]

Trackmyer said:


> Yesterday's, may visit it again tonight.


This is the only single malt I've ever had and I think it's really good for the price. Curious about all the "big names" but it's more expensive than small batch bourbon


Bondo 440 said:


> Had a couple of these at Mad Mex Friday.


Very nice choice right there.


----------



## Trackmyer

MDSPHOTO said:


> A tripel and a quadrupel last night!


Ta hell with the Ale, tell us about that sink! Thats crazy cool looking


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Trackmyer said:


> Ta hell with the Ale, tell us about that sink! Thats crazy cool looking


Ahhhh, the infamous Elkay Mystic sink. We saw this on an HGTV special a number of years ago and swore we would add it to our kitchen someday. It doubles as a beer trough when we have parties we will fill it with ice and stuff a bunch of microbrews in there.


----------



## Nature




----------



## usafvet509

Leffe Brune Ale... a Belgian brown ale that is thick, creamy and the perfect substitute since I had to unfortunately quit Guinness


----------



## Trackmyer

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ahhhh, the infamous Elkay Mystic sink. We saw this on an HGTV special a number of years ago and swore we would add it to our kitchen someday. It doubles as a beer trough when we have parties we will fill it with ice and stuff a bunch of microbrews in there.


Goodness that thing is gorgeous. I will now make my pledge that someday in my next house this will be a high priority. The Mrs. and I are looking to move out of the village and back into the country shortly after our youngest graduates high school (in a couple years). We love cooking, and baking, and having a big kitchen with an island is a must have. Now to do my research on this beauty.

Very nice David, very nice.


----------



## MattyMatt

Angels Envy bourbon


----------



## ezlevor

New Glarus' R&D Wild Sour Peach which was released this past weekend.


----------



## MacWebDev

Pike Creek by Wisers. Also one of my favs for a daily drinker whiskey.


----------



## DbeatDano

Brooklyn Brewery Monster Ale. Turns out they had a 4-pack from 2012. Tastes awesome. On par with Old Numbskull by Alesmith.


----------



## TreySC

Sadly drinking my last of these tonight. Very well balanced for such a high ABV almost a bit of a sweetness to it, would recommend if you see it.


----------



## usafvet509

Having a Steinlager Pure... Added New Zealand to my "Beer Passport"


----------



## KungFumeta

I've been drinking scotch almost exclusively for a few years now and I decided I had to try Irish whiskey, if only to find out how it was different from scotch.

I got a bottle of Jameson (there wasn't a very wide selection...) and was sorely disspointed. MUCH blander than scotch, and the smell is just of pure ethanol, even though it's actually slightly lower proof...

I'll be mixing this on with tonic to get through the bottle...


----------



## magoo6541




----------



## Chad202

Luksusowa . Smoothest vodka ive had in a long time and nicely priced.


----------



## copper0426

The Balvenie Double wood really lioe this scotch


----------



## TreySC

Grabbed a 6 pack of Left Hand Nitro Milk Stout, but that is for a friend out west that can't get it locally. I also got a 4 pack of Terrapin Midnight Monk which is a Belgian style black IPA, That stuff is awesome it has the hoppy citrus notes on the front then finishes with the malty almost coffee notes I think it's one of the best Black IPA's I've ever had


----------



## Frodo

2 Bottles of 1978 Delord Armagnac


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

I just visited the Maker's Mark Distillery last weekend... and somehow a $9 tour turned into a $350 bottle run LOL. :banghead: :banghead: I picked up three Maker's White, three Maker's Cask Strength and 2 Maker's 46...


----------



## Sigaar

Balvenie Doublewood 12 year. Just picked up a bottle tonight. Like cigars, I'm also fairly new to Scotch whisky, and wow...really enjoying the Balvenie!


----------



## Auburnguy

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I just visited the Maker's Mark Distillery last weekend... and somehow a $9 tour turned into a $350 bottle run LOL. :banghead: :banghead: I picked up three Maker's White, three Maker's Cask Strength and 2 Maker's 46...


Sounds like a sound investment to me.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ahhhh, the infamous Elkay Mystic sink. We saw this on an HGTV special a number of years ago and swore we would add it to our kitchen someday. It doubles as a beer trough when we have parties we will fill it with ice and stuff a bunch of microbrews in there.


Ohhh dear god please tell me you didn't spend $1500 on that sink...... Beautiful yes. $1500 beautiful? Ohh hell! You live the life yeah!


----------



## Wook42

liquor, another bottle of Angels Envy (such great bourbon) Beer, Left Hand Brewing Sawtooth Nitro


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ahhhh, the infamous Elkay Mystic sink. We saw this on an HGTV special a number of years ago and swore we would add it to our kitchen someday. It doubles as a beer trough when we have parties we will fill it with ice and stuff a bunch of microbrews in there.


Damn that is Badass! F the counter space, that's the fanciest beer trough I've ever seen.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

2007 Cabernet Sauvignon from Adeliada Cellars. We picked this up on trip to wine country a few years ago and paired last night with steak. This wine was dense, inky purple with amazing tannins and strong blackberry and raspberry flavors. This wine put to shame some big name wines costing 3-4 times the price. Highly recommended!


----------



## Sigaar

Picked up a bottle of Oban 14. I've only tasted it once so far, but like it. I'm enjoying discovering all the differences between single malts.


----------



## a2dogs

Today I picked up a Portuguese wine; Periquita, Jose Maria Da Fonseca Vinhos 2010

I'm usually a whiskey drinker, but I love Portuguese wine.


----------



## Gigmaster

Right now, I am drinking some Twinings loose Earl Grey tea and smoking a wonderful bowlful of Sutliff Charlemagne....life is good.......


----------



## haebar

I bought a bottle of Tito's vodka last weekend.


----------



## ELLASU

I had some amoretto and pineapple juice at my nieces wedding. I'm not into that, as I mostly drink bourbon or scotch but I had to love the one you with. Anyway it was not bad.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## SeanTheEvans

Picked up a case










Then went back and bought the other case as well.

Any pairing suggestions?


----------



## ShaneG

I always like to pair my beverages with mouth!


----------



## Sigaar

I've been drinking mostly single malt Scotch, but picked up this bottle of Bourbon and I'm pretty impressed, good stuff. My pic doesn't seem to be showing...it's Elijah Craig 12 year small batch.


----------



## CheapHumidors

Just went to Total Wine & Spirits for the first time last night and picked up a bottle of Jack Daniel's Gentleman's Jack, Dr. Loosen IceWine, Bakon Vodka (bad choice), Canadian Whiskey, Godiva White Chocolate Liquor, and some Jameson. Waling into that store I pointed out the carts out front and said, "Who would need a cart?!"... I needed a cart.


----------



## DbeatDano

Sigaar said:


> View attachment 50929
> 
> 
> I've been drinking mostly single malt Scotch, but picked up this bottle of Bourbon and I'm pretty impressed, good stuff. My pic doesn't seem to be showing...it's Elijah Craig 12 year small batch.


One of my favorites. A great tasting bourbon and it's easy on the wallet too!


----------



## DbeatDano

Yesterday I grabbed a bottle of Revolution Blonde Ale, Ommegang Chocolate Indulgence, Stone Brewery Old Guardian Barleywine, and an Alesmith Decadence.


----------



## JGD

I have been on a Cisco Brewery (out of Nantucket, MA) kick that started in the summer and has continued surprisingly through the fall. In line with that, I just picked up a case of Whales Tail.


----------



## rodwha

I bought the latest variety 12 pack from Sierra Nevada. I also bought 4 oil cans of Foster's Premium Ale (ESB). A stout, porter, IPA, and a pale - what could go wrong? And I know Foster's is the Bud from Australia (Canada), but I love the biscuity flavor of this guy! I've recently brewed up a fairly authentic British ESB until I added Victory and Special Roast (American grains) to give it a biscuity and slightly nutty flavor. I don't mind being a bit outside of the box at times as I've been creating my standard IPA's with over 100 IBU's.


----------



## haebar

View attachment 88451


Buffalo Trace Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey Single Barrel Select


----------



## a2dogs

LAPHROAIG-18 YR Had a dram of this at the bar the other day. So good! I picked up a bottle for my home today.


----------



## Sigaar

haebar said:


> View attachment 88451
> 
> 
> Buffalo Trace Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey Single Barrel Select


That's the next Bourbon on my list. Any idea how it compares to Elijah Craig 12 year?


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## rodwha

My latest whiskey purchase:










a bit expensive for a mere 375 ml so this is a once in a while splurge and was a bribe to help SWMBO&#8230;

I certainly LOVE a nice rye whiskey where the rye shines bright. Not many I've tried hold a candle to this one. Unfortunately they are small and don't get around much even within TX.


----------



## usafvetwife

Pineapple moscato


----------



## Nature

Picked up a selection including one for Halloween


----------



## dmacleod28

Nature said:


> Picked up a selection including one for Halloween


i love the hobgoblin always got a case kicking about the house good choice


----------



## rodwha

We stopped into Spec's today as I need some cheap vodka to soak jalapeños in for a jalapeño cream ale I'm about to brew, and SWMBO needed more tequila. While there why not check out their beer choices (Lakeway's not known for a great variety as we knew back in San Antonio) and get something to introduce to a fellow who has invited us over for food and shared home-brewed beer, as well as for myself. He's interested in an ESB and I told him how Fuller's is the original. They didn't have it but they did have Speckled Hen.

This is what I walked out with:




























They certainly had a nice selection of beers I've not yet tried! It was a bit of overload!


----------



## a2dogs

Woodford Reserve Distiller's Select Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey. Usually I drink it neat, with a tiny splash of spring water to open up the flavors. Cheers!


----------



## DogRockets

A buddy picked me up a Backmasking by Three Floyds in Indiana. It is the best oatmeal stout I've ever had.


----------



## a2dogs

Highland Park Scotch 12 Year. Great bang for the buck. Peaty, malty, a bit of spice. An affordable and approachable single malt, better than inexpensive blends. Cheers!


----------



## Gigmaster

Kenya AA Certified Fair Trade coffee......


----------



## lvfcrook1503

Case of Mad Elf, 6 Pack of Bare Ass Blonde Ale by Du Claw, 4 Bottles of Colossus by Du Claw, and a bottle of Pappy....I'm all stocked up for the Holidays :martini:


----------



## Encom

Last bought for myself: ardbeg corryvreckan
last gifted: Mortlach bottled by the creative whisky company (exclusive range)


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

My friend went to Puerto Rico and picked me up a bottle of Bacardi ron 8 anos at the Casa Bacardi in Cataño. Not a huge rum fan but pretty cool


----------



## gtechva

Running behind on posting this. Last week when my youngest son, Luke, was home, I stopped at Total Wine and More to get him some Pumpkin Head by Shipyard. While I was there I grabbed me a bomber of Torch Pilsner by Foothills Brewing. When I got home, my wife, Pam, had me a six of Fat Tire and a six of Hoppyum IPA by Foothills Brewing (my favorite) as part of my birthday presents. The next day, my oldest Andrew and his wife Felecia and Luke, gave me a grinder, french press, and bags of Pub Blend and Brazil Bob-O-Link, both by Strange Coffee Company. Quite a blessed man, huh?


----------



## a2dogs

Compass Box Oak Cross Scotch whisky. A very tasty, boutique, blended Scotch. Very smooth!


----------



## rodwha

My recent purchase. Iron Maiden beer!


----------



## rodwha

Didn't mean to post it yet. Here's the other pic:


----------



## MadMatt

Tom Collins..


----------



## kuntry08

Old Rip Van Winkle 10


----------



## a2dogs

kuntry08 said:


> Old Rip Van Winkle 10
> View attachment 51182


Nice find. Harder to find here then ever this year. :-(


----------



## penna stogey

CR Cask#16......when you can find it. A good Montecristo Media Noche


----------



## Sigaar

Talisker 10 single malt.


----------



## kuntry08

a2dogs said:


> Nice find. Harder to find here then ever this year. :-(


Had to wait in line for 3 hours....The last bottle of Pappy 15 sold 2 people in front of me...


----------



## Clevelandpoet

haven't posted on Puff in too long (work, life and focusing on my writing got in the way) but as I poured myself a tasty beverage I thought I'd get back to it. My latest purchase was a growler of Bold Rock Virginia Draft when we visited the cidery while in Virginia. Very tasty. Love that place.


----------



## KungFumeta

Coming back from a business trip I decided to splurge a bit at the airport while i waited for my connection and I bought:

The Black Grouse
Johnnie Walker The Explorer's Club Collection Silk Road

And today for my bday my girlfriend gifted me a bottle of 16yo Lagavulin. I'd been wating to get my hands on this one for a while now...


----------



## a2dogs

Hendrick's Gin, for the wife. It is very smooth, and not very juniper-y.


----------



## KungFumeta

a2dogs said:


> Hendrick's Gin, for the wife. It is very smooth, and not very juniper-y.


Easily my favorite Gin.

I DEEPLY dislike the current fasion of dumping all kinds of crap (juniper berries, dried strawberries, pepper...) into gin&tonics, as I deeply dislike the current onslaught of "premium", heavily flavored or aromatic Gins. Hendrick's is just clean, crisp, dry, delicious gin.

All you need to make the damn drink is in the name. At most add a slice of lemon or lime if you wanna get creative.

I'm sorry if I come across as pissy. Fact is I REALLY didn't wanna come to work this morning.


----------



## a2dogs

KungFumeta said:


> Easily my favorite Gin.
> 
> I DEEPLY dislike the current fasion of dumping all kinds of crap (juniper berries, dried strawberries, pepper...) into gin&tonics, as I deeply dislike the current onslaught of "premium", heavily flavored or aromatic Gins. Hendrick's is just clean, crisp, dry, delicious gin.
> 
> All you need to make the damn drink is in the name. At most add a slice of lemon or lime if you wanna get creative.
> 
> I'm sorry if I come across as pissy. Fact is I REALLY didn't wanna come to work this morning.


Hope you day gets better! :martini: ...maybe it ends with a nice gin & Tonic and a good smoke! Cheers


----------



## Reg




----------



## a2dogs

Knob Creek :smile:


----------



## Sigaar

The Balvenie 12 yr Doublewood. Balvenie was the first single malt I ever bought, and still enjoy it:thumb:. Bringing it to the in-laws for Thanksgiving. Bringing a couple sticks, too (for the long weekend) but might be too cold to smoke and inside is a no go there.


----------



## copper0426

High west Double Rye OUTSTANDING


----------



## usafvet509

Leinenkugel's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter. Nice winter beer, smells and tastes slightly of vanilla, otherwise a porter. Drank while cooking and tasting my new batch of "apple pie" :lol:


----------



## purepoker

Just finished 3 fingers of jack Sinatra select. Just poured 3 fingers of makers mark and sipping as I type.


----------



## purepoker

purepoker said:


> Just finished 3 fingers of jack Sinatra select. Just poured 3 fingers of makers mark and sipping as I type.


The makers was great. Pouring 3 fingers of Chivas regal now.


----------



## copper0426

2 4pks of Innis and Gun Rum aged and a Bottle of High West Double Rye.


----------



## DbeatDano

Bell's Winter White Ale. I can't get enough of it, or wit biers in general. Also bought another B.O.R.I.S. The Crusher.


----------



## kuntry08




----------



## strizza18

1 Shot of Honey Jack Daniels poured over ice in a tall glass. The filled the rest with Somersby Apple Cider.


----------



## Jordan23

Picked up some Highland park 12 year today.


----------



## LGHT

Enjoying a my father with Tomatin 12.


----------



## a2dogs

Just acquired this bottle, for retail price. Secondary market is through the roof. I won't be selling it though. I will drink it. maybe in a few weeks, maybe in a few years. Life is too short to not enjoy the good things while you can. Cheers!


----------



## brazil stogie

Hibiki 17 and Glenfarclas 12


----------



## Sigaar

I picked up a special bottle for Christmas Eve. I've heard good things about The Balvenie 15 year Single Barrel. It was on sale at the NH State Liquor Store, so pulled the trigger. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Frodo

Sigaar said:


> I picked up a special bottle for Christmas Eve. I've heard good things about The Balvenie 15 year Single Barrel. It was on sale at the NH State Liquor Store, so pulled the trigger. Anyone else tried this?


I think this is a discontinued expression of Balvenie that was widely thought highly of by enthusiasts. Nice grab!!!


----------



## a2dogs

I like Scotch, Irish whiskey, and other whiskeys, but my heart belongs to bourbon! Picked up a bottle of this today. Really great quality/price ratio!


----------



## rodwha

Fuller's ESB and London's Pride, Boddington's Pub Ale, and Real Ale's coffee porter. 

I had Templeton's rye whiskey and Basil Hayden bourbon last night. Wow! Loved them both! If other bottles of whiskey/bourbon weren't taking up so much room in my fermentor I'd likely have bought the Templeton as I really love a rye whiskey! But beer is what I drink most of...


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

Yesterday, a bottle of Buffalo Trace bourbon and a six pack of Weyerbacker Merry Monks.


----------



## Frodo

x5 Innis & Gunn Pale Ale
x4 Innis & Gunn Whisky Trail

Was looking for some Blanton's but struck out...


----------



## HIM

A bunch of stouts for my cellar from craftshack. Unfortunately I won't have the until they're delivered. I also traded some cigars for a 4 pack of BCBS.


----------



## chadderkdawg

I have a Glenlivet 12 coming my way for my birthday tomorrow! :clap2:


----------



## Gypsy1986

1 bottle Buffalo Trace bourbon.
3 Bottles of Glenlivet, 15 Year Old.
1 bottle Tromba Blanco Tequilia.
1 bottle Tromba Anejo Tequilia.
1 bottle LONGROW RED scotch
1 bottle TEQUILA CLASE AZUL REPOSADO Tequilia.
2 bottle of SAUZA HORNITOS REPOSADO Tequilia.
1 bottle of ORGANIC TEQUILA DON ALVARO ANEJO
1 bottle MILAGRO SBR BARREL RESERVE REPOSADO
1 bottle JOSE CUERVO TRADICIONAL
1 case of CAZADORES ANEJO it was on sale!
1 bottle of EL AMO 100% DE AGAVE REPOSADO
1 bottle CORZO ANEJO
1 bottle WOODFORD RESERVE DOUBLE OAKED BOURBON
1 bottle MAKERS MARK 46 BOURBON
1 bottle of JIM BEAM BLACK BOURBON
1 JACK DANIEL'S SINGLE BARREL BOURBON
1 HIGH WEST BARRELLED MANHATTA BOURBON
1 DEVILS CUT BOURBON

I got some beer to but I don't count that much. Seems like a lot on paper, the cart must have been bigger then I thought!arty:
Let the tasting begin!


----------



## Sigaar

Gypsy1986 said:


> 1 bottle Buffalo Trace bourbon.
> 3 Bottles of Glenlivet, 15 Year Old.
> 1 bottle Tromba Blanco Tequilia.
> 1 bottle Tromba Anejo Tequilia.
> 1 bottle LONGROW RED scotch
> 1 bottle TEQUILA CLASE AZUL REPOSADO Tequilia.
> 2 bottle of SAUZA HORNITOS REPOSADO Tequilia.
> 1 bottle of ORGANIC TEQUILA DON ALVARO ANEJO
> 1 bottle MILAGRO SBR BARREL RESERVE REPOSADO
> 1 bottle JOSE CUERVO TRADICIONAL
> 1 case of CAZADORES ANEJO it was on sale!
> 1 bottle of EL AMO 100% DE AGAVE REPOSADO
> 1 bottle CORZO ANEJO
> 1 bottle WOODFORD RESERVE DOUBLE OAKED BOURBON
> 1 bottle MAKERS MARK 46 BOURBON
> 1 bottle of JIM BEAM BLACK BOURBON
> 1 JACK DANIEL'S SINGLE BARREL BOURBON
> 1 HIGH WEST BARRELLED MANHATTA BOURBON
> 1 DEVILS CUT BOURBON
> 
> I got some beer to but I don't count that much. Seems like a lot on paper, the cart must have been bigger then I thought!arty:
> Let the tasting begin!


Wow, quite the haul! You must be having one heck of a party!arty:


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up a 6 pack of *Jolly Roger Christmas Ale*.

Really tasty stuff! It's obviously a seasonal release, but if you can score some, I highly recommend picking some up!


----------



## Cigarer

Budweiser...


----------



## Frodo

Gypsy1986 said:


> 1 bottle Buffalo Trace bourbon.
> 3 Bottles of Glenlivet, 15 Year Old.
> 1 bottle Tromba Blanco Tequilia.
> 1 bottle Tromba Anejo Tequilia.
> 1 bottle LONGROW RED scotch
> 1 bottle TEQUILA CLASE AZUL REPOSADO Tequilia.
> 2 bottle of SAUZA HORNITOS REPOSADO Tequilia.
> 1 bottle of ORGANIC TEQUILA DON ALVARO ANEJO
> 1 bottle MILAGRO SBR BARREL RESERVE REPOSADO
> 1 bottle JOSE CUERVO TRADICIONAL
> 1 case of CAZADORES ANEJO it was on sale!
> 1 bottle of EL AMO 100% DE AGAVE REPOSADO
> 1 bottle CORZO ANEJO
> 1 bottle WOODFORD RESERVE DOUBLE OAKED BOURBON
> 1 bottle MAKERS MARK 46 BOURBON
> 1 bottle of JIM BEAM BLACK BOURBON
> 1 JACK DANIEL'S SINGLE BARREL BOURBON
> 1 HIGH WEST BARRELLED MANHATTA BOURBON
> 1 DEVILS CUT BOURBON
> 
> I got some beer to but I don't count that much. Seems like a lot on paper, the cart must have been bigger then I thought!arty:
> Let the tasting begin!


OMG!!!!!


----------



## copper0426

Patron XO Cafe Whooo Good stuff cuban coffee that'll get you lit.


----------



## cameradude

The last couple trips to the store I have been eyeing a bottle of Bastille 1789 Whisky and finally brought it home with me today. Just opened it and wow this stuff is great!


----------



## cameradude

Sigaar said:


> I picked up a special bottle for Christmas Eve. I've heard good things about The Balvenie 15 year Single Barrel. It was on sale at the NH State Liquor Store, so pulled the trigger. Anyone else tried this?


Excellent choice! I haven't heard that the 15 Year was discontinued, just bought a bottle a month ago and see them all the time on the shelves at various stores.


----------



## cameradude

chadderkdawg said:


> I have a Glenlivet 12 coming my way for my birthday tomorrow! :clap2:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trackmyer

Sigaar said:


> I picked up a special bottle for Christmas Eve. I've heard good things about The Balvenie 15 year Single Barrel. It was on sale at the NH State Liquor Store, so pulled the trigger. Anyone else tried this?


Haven't tried the Single 15, but the Doublewood 12 is excellent IMO. The 15 is aged in a Sherry cask, and it's got pretty good reviews as being both fruity and honeyed. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sigaar

Trackmyer said:


> Haven't tried the Single 15, but the Doublewood 12 is excellent IMO. The 15 is aged in a Sherry cask, and it's got pretty good reviews as being both fruity and honeyed. Sounds good to me.


Yes, I also like the Doublewood...good stuff! I believe there are 2 different 15 year Balvenie's circulating out there now. The one I picked up is this one (not the Sherry cask 15 year): Balvenie Single Barrel 15 Year Old Whisky - Master of Malt


----------



## Ethernomad

Most recent for me was a 6-pack of Dale's Pale Ale by Oskar Blues.


----------



## burntfoot

lucky enough to get a bottle of Van Winkle 12 year lot B
Now I feel guilty for buying it... any one wanna trade sticks for the bottle lol


----------



## chadderkdawg

cameradude said:


> Happy Birthday!


Hey thanks!


----------



## brazil stogie

Hibiki 17 and Glenfarclas 12....Hibiki is great, expected more from GF.


----------



## Frodo

burntfoot said:


> lucky enough to get a bottle of Van Winkle 12 year lot B
> Now I feel guilty for buying it... any one wanna trade sticks for the bottle lol


If you're up Toronto way absolutely!


----------



## gtechva

Lagunitas IPA










Bought a six today and drank my first after supper. Very good.


----------



## Brent Strande

Milk Stout and Jameson (no, I didn't use the Milk Stout to make Boiler Makers!)


----------



## sandt38

burntfoot said:


> lucky enough to get a bottle of Van Winkle 12 year lot B
> Now I feel guilty for buying it... any one wanna trade sticks for the bottle lol


Sure would. what sticks would you like? Love me some Pappy and have a hard time finding it.

For me, I grabbed up the last bottle of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked Single Barrel this weekend. I also snagged 6 Southern Tier Brewery's Choklat. One of my absolute favorites. It is a seasonal high gravity (105) chocolate stout.


----------



## usafvetwife

Mothers brand winter grind.


----------



## IKickHipsters

Picked up a bottle of Buffalo Trace last night.


----------



## B-daddy

Some Scotch and some "Scotch."


----------



## penna stogey

SIngle Barrel No 7....Pretty good.


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Splurged a bit and bought a 2004 Chateau Pavie for Christmas eve dinner. It was excellent. I also picked up a few bottles of 2009 Chateau Charmail, a Haut Medoc, that is just superb and at a great price point. I enjoyed this wine nearly as much as the Pavie at 1/8 the cost. Oh the challenges of Bordeaux!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Some Dry Fly Vodka, 
Having a bad week, nay month. So happy to see the new year.


----------



## JIK

St Bernanrdus ABT 12


----------



## Frodo

penna stogey said:


> SIngle Barrel No 7....Pretty good.
> View attachment 51673


Yep, that's the one to buy in the JD line-up if you can afford it. Nice stuff...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Went through 3 bottles of a 100% Cabernet franc wine called The Frank for the wife's birthday the other night. It was inky purple with a wonderful floral (violets) bouquet and full bodied velvety mouth feel.


----------



## IKickHipsters

penna stogey said:


> SIngle Barrel No 7....Pretty good.
> View attachment 51673


And then you went and ruined it with all of that ice.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Picked up a bottle of Plymouth Gin from the Black Friars Distillery in England. It's one of my go to top 5 Gins! Dam, it's GOOD!


----------



## penna stogey

IKickHipsters said:


> And then you went and ruined it with all of that ice.


Yeah right Rich.....dammit boy.....wont happen again. Carry on.


----------



## MattyMatt




----------



## ace_labrone

DogRockets said:


> A buddy picked me up a Backmasking by Three Floyds in Indiana. It is the best oatmeal stout I've ever had.


I agree. I had that a few weeks ago and loved it. Anything from Three Floyds is excellent. From Three Floyds I currently have Dreadnaught IPA, Broo - Doo IPA, and Arctic Panzer Wolf. I also have Ninja vs Unicorn from Pipeworks, from Mikkeller I have a Beer Geek Breakfast just waiting to be drank.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Rodenbach 2011 Vintage. A sour ale someone let me sample. Surprisingly complex and a good change of pace from my normal beers. I am too new to cigars to recommend a pairing, but if anyone has some insight I'd love to hear!


----------



## gtechva

Jose Cuervo Tradicinal, Midnight Moon Apple Pie (mistake), Bird Dog Blackberry, and Yukon Jack (for the Mrs.)


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Double Pumpkin Ale at 8.5% ABV on a large bottle I was one and done.


----------



## penna stogey

Procured these two for the holiday plus a growler from G-burg, ABC. Didnt saved the bottles. Good stuff


----------



## rebus20

kirklands canadian whiskey from costco lol. its a crown imitation and is surprisingly good for $20 for a 1.75.


----------



## Ethernomad

Elijah Craig 18 Year Single Barrel. I may never be able to drink Wild Turkey again...

Patron Añejo. A nice change of pace from the typical chest pounding tequila shot.


----------



## NWSmoke

Big Bottom small batch bourbon. It's from a local bottler (where it's distilled is kept quiet), but it's a wonderful pour. 111 proof, but tastes slightly hotter.


----------



## NWSmoke

rebus20 said:


> kirklands canadian whiskey from costco lol. its a crown imitation and is surprisingly good for $20 for a 1.75.


I've yet to try a kirkland spirit, but I've very tempted. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't from a reputable commercial distillery.


----------



## gtechva

picked up a six of New Belgium Accumulation White India Pale Ale










Grapefruit meets IPA


----------



## Bowtech4ever

MDSPHOTO said:


> Double Pumpkin Ale at 8.5% ABV on a large bottle I was one and done.


:tu Thanks @MDSPHOTO, another to hunt. :dr I had my first pumpkin beers at GABF in Denver, and freaked at how much I loved it. Now I look everywhere. Curious Traveler Jack O, is my fav so far, but taking all recommendations. When I find a cigar that hits me that way......it will be NIRVANA.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

gtechva said:


> picked up a six of New Belgium Accumulation White India Pale Ale
> 
> Grapefruit meets IPA


It's not a dig, but I'll have to pick some up for the old lady. She is into some other German grapefruit beer mixture, sounds interesting though.


----------



## B-daddy

Old Grand-Dad 114 and Bowmore 12 year.


----------



## JollyRogers

I picked up the Woodford Reserve Kit which includes a fifth of woodford and a glencairn glass  Love this stuff


----------



## KcJason1

Just a bit of swill...


----------



## TreySC

Bowtech4ever said:


> :tu Thanks @MDSPHOTO, another to hunt. :dr I had my first pumpkin beers at GABF in Denver, and freaked at how much I loved it. Now I look everywhere. Curious Traveler Jack O, is my fav so far, but taking all recommendations. When I find a cigar that hits me that way......it will be NIRVANA.


If you like porters also and can still find it I think it comes out around September, Southern Tier's Warlock is great.


----------



## copper0426

Angel's envy, first time. I really like this stuff


----------



## jasonrc25

I usually just drink beer (Wheat or IPAs), but I'm looking to expand my horizion and get into scotch, so a couple of days ago I bought my first bottle, Glenlivet 15. I'm waiting for the weather to improve a little so I can smoke outside or in the garage without freezing so I can relax and try the scotch.


----------



## gtechva

Cottonwood Frostbite Black India Pale Ale by Foothills Brewing in Winston-Salem NC


----------



## jabuan

ardbeg 10...old faithful


----------



## chadderkdawg

Bought a case of Founders All Day IPA, easy drinkin, can easily binge on these


----------



## tedski

Six packs of:
Lagunitas Brown Shugga'
Deschutes Black Butte Porter

and another bottle of Elijah Craig 12yr Small Batch


----------



## copper0426

A florida Bourbon taste great.


----------



## DbeatDano

Another 6 pack of Bell's Expedition Stout, all for aging and a bottle of Old Pulteny 12yo. The Old Pulteny is great and priced very reasonably.


----------



## gtechva

picked up a six of Torch Pilsner by Foothills Brewing in Winston-Salem


----------



## IKickHipsters

Received a bottle of Jack Daniel's single barrel as an early birthday gift this weekend.


----------



## zippogeek

Rare Wine Company New York Malmsey Madeira.

Madeira is supposedly a perfect adult beverage to pair with a cigar, owing to its high acidity. Apparently that's what cleanses the palate so well and makes the cigar flavors really pop. I've tried one other Madeira recently, however, and found it to be TOO acidic for my tastebuds. Blecch! Hoping that the Malmsey style of Madeira isn't as bad...


----------



## JollyRogers

Had a Laughing Skull Amber Ale, an Anchor Liberty Pale Ale, and a Dia De Los Muertos Death Becomes you Amber Ale last night. Wasn't a huge fan of either of the Ambers, the Anchor was very nice.


----------



## burntfoot

Bottles/Cans:
Hill Farmstead Anna and Dorothy 
Heady Topper

Growlers 
Hill Farmstead Abner (by far the best beer I have ever had--only comes in growlers from the brewery)


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Not a purchase, but was gifted a 10-year old bottle of Silver Oak Napa Valley Cabernet for making a few pairs of cufflinks for a neighbor. I got the better end of that deal, looks like steaks on the grill Friday night to pair with that bottle.


----------



## a2dogs

Picked up a bottle of Bunnahabhain, 12 yr, single malt whisky today.


----------



## Reggie

Aberlour a'Bunadh (Batch 47) and Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask


----------



## Reg

a2dogs said:


> Picked up a bottle of Bunnahabhain, 12 yr, single malt whisky today.


Money well spent.


----------



## Sigaar

Glenmorangie 12 Lasanta. It's a sherry cask finished Scotch.

I like it, but like Glendronach 12 and MacAllen 12 better for sherry bombs.


----------



## TCBSmokes

looks interesting..

10 Super Bowl craft beers that deserve more airtime - MarketWatch


----------



## bluenose

a bottle of forty creek whiskey and a cheapo bottle of local co-op branded red wine (surprisingly decent)


----------



## AlanS

Devils Cut thought it would pair well with an Angel Share Robusto


----------



## Frodo

Brugal 1888, El Dorado EHP Single Barrel, Wiser's Red Letter Cdn whisky


----------



## Love Big Ashes

Guinness Generous Ale, was surprisingly refreshing as I am not a fan of the Draught


----------



## Single_Malt

Ambunda is assume, I pick up a bottle 2 weeks ago


----------



## Single_Malt

Flor de Cana 18 year


----------



## a2dogs

Bruichladdich, Port Charlotte, Scottish Barley. So tasty! Cheers!


----------



## gtechva

Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine Style Ale


----------



## JohnnyB

Didn't purchase, but got as a gift.. Nice bottle of Gentlemen Jack. I haven't even cracked it open yet though. Maybe, for the Super Bowl


----------



## a2dogs

A nice, refreshing, crisp whiskey. A new distillery in Ireland, (although this is sourced from elsewhere as their new whiskey still comes of age). This is definitely worth a try, and worth supporting a new whiskey producer in Ireland, which that country sorely needs. Cheers!


----------



## Reg




----------



## StogieJim

Got a sixer of New Belgium Portage and a sixer of Lagunitas Day Time Ale.

Good stuff so far. Taking a break from the hard stuff for a bit. Went HARD on the Jamo last week on vacation.


----------



## ezlevor

Sends some good thoughts to the baggage handling gods... I had a buddy of mine who was in Europe pick up a few bottles of Cantillon for me. Pics when they come in!


----------



## Glowstick

I picked me up some very rare beer from bells. It comes out once a year and is sold out in about a week. It is a 10% alc double IPA called Hopslam. The smell and taste is out of this world. Best IPA money can buy. I like me a good IPA.


----------



## gtechva

Defiant American Single Malt Whisky from Blue Ridge Distilling Co., Bostic NC


----------



## zoey

Today:

6 bottles of Pliny the Elder by Russian River 16 oz
2 bottles of Denogonnizer (sp) Imperial IPA
6 pack of cans of Ballast Point Sculpin
2 22 oz of Ballast Point Sculpin Grapefruit IPA
1 22 oz Ballast Point Big Fish IPA
2 bottles of Blind Pig by Russian River

As you can tell the beer supply was a little low. During dinner had a Sculpin followed by Pliny the Elder.....


----------



## BiggRadd

Aberfeldy 12 Year and a six pack of Grimbergen Dubble-Ambrée


----------



## zoey

BiggRadd said:


> Aberfeldy 12 Year and a six pack of Grimbergen Dubble-Ambrée


Hats off to you my friend


----------



## BiggRadd

zoey said:


> Hats off to you my friend


Thanks. Perks of being in Canada for the time being. Much better selection of beverages than in Savannah GA.


----------



## bluesmokebloke

Latest purchase? Lessee here, where's that receipt… aha, there we are:

2 fifths El Dorado 8-yr demerara rum (mixin')
3 fifths ElDorado 12-yr demerara rum (sippin')
1 fifth Screech Newfie rum (dual-purpose, really)
1 fifth Zaya 12-yr Trinidadian rum (sippin')
1 fifth Santa Teresa 1796 solera Venezuelan rum (more sippin')


----------



## Madlying

Daniels Honey Whiskey, very good...and a very nice Crown Royal Black label.


----------



## Cigarer

Labatts blue light


----------



## Navistar

Spiced rum for me and 15 yr Glenlivet for my manager who is quitting next week


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed a 750 ml. bottle of Havana Club 7 Year Old Cuban rum and a 750 ml. bottle of Glenlivet 12 Year Old scotch today.


----------



## Old_Salt

Picked up some Kilkerran 12 , full bodied, light to medium smokiness
a bit pricier than what I normally pay for a 12 yr. old. But worth adding to
the collection.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Today I got:

- A very nice El Dorado 12 Year Old rum gift set, although this will be the first time I've ever tried El Dorado rum. The gift set consists of a 750 ml. bottle of El Dorado 12 and two branded El Dorado glasses.

- Another bottle of Havana Club 7 Year Old Cuban rum. Even neater was the fact that it came with 2 little Havana Club 7 glasses due to a promotional offer.

- 4 cans of Strongbow


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yesterday I grabbed two 375 ml. bottles of Baileys Original Irish Cream for my coffee.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

I enjoy most good Burbons, but drink most PBR Beer.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed this tonight:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

OK, not a purchase, but a gift... I've never even heard of this stuff "43"??? Anyone familiar? I'll grab my phone and post a pic.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Also a six pack of Heineken


----------



## Irish_Nick

Got a bottle of Glenmorangie 10 year. First time for this brand, although I hear good things about that specific one. I'm looking at a bottle of Talisker next.


----------



## selpo

Different tastes but both are great single malts- GLenmorangie is more caramel and fruity whereas Talisker is more dry, nutty and smoky- Enjoy


----------



## Yukoner

40oz of Johnny Walker Black Label. Got it at a US Costco for $39!!!!! That would cost over $100 back home.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yukoner said:


> 40oz of Johnny Walker Black Label. Got it at a US Costco for $39!!!!! That would cost over $100 back home.


Very nice deal.

That was one of the first Scotches I bought on a whim back when I wanted to try and discover the world of Scotch (and see if I liked it) a few years back.

Sadly I didn't like Johnny Walker Black Label one bit.


----------



## mi000ke

A three-fer: Glenfiddich 15 year scotch, Woodford Reserve Double Oaked bourbon, and Hudson Baby Bourbon. All three are tasting great. Happy New Year to all


----------



## Joe Sticks

Nothing fancy this time. Wild Turkey 101 bourbon for my egg nog and for drinking on the rocks. Also I look forward to winter when Doppelbock is available from Bayern Brewing out of Missoula, MT. Dark, strong, and tasty :grin2: The place is owned and run by a couple of German brewmaster guys who moved to Montana.


----------



## gtechva

Knob Creek


----------



## DSturg369

Evan Williams is visiting tonight.


----------



## Yukoner

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Very nice deal.
> 
> That was one of the first Scotches I bought on a whim back when I wanted to try and discover the world of Scotch (and see if I liked it) a few years back.
> 
> Sadly I didn't like Johnny Walker Black Label one bit.


I'm normally not a fan of blended Scotchs, but I do really like Johnny Walker. I find it very smooth and easy to drink on any occasion.

We have a micro-brewery here that got into making Whisky. I've got a couple of bottles of those kicking around as well.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

On sale w/instant rebate at Costco for $25 - hard to beat. Combine with @WABOOM $4 padrons and live up for peanuts.


----------



## KeefG

I didn't purchase this but a cousin gave me a bottle I can't really find anything about, it comes in a white box and is labele Grande Champagne Cognac. the bottle has a tax paid label and is dated 4-1-89. I can't find a bottle that looks quite like this one. anyone know anything or how it would go with smoking I would appreciate it. I seem to think it's just a basic bottle of cognac and I haven't really wandered down that road yet.


----------



## poppajon75

I like the regular 4 Roses so, figured I'd give this a shot.


----------



## gtechva

Old Weller Antique 107 proof


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed this today at the LCBO.

I've never had Appleton Estate before, so for $40 I figured what the hell...why not???


----------



## gtechva

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Grabbed this today at the LCBO.
> 
> I've never had Appleton Estate before, so for $40 I figured what the hell...why not???


Let me know how that is, please.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

gtechva said:


> Let me know how that is, please.


Probably won't get to it for a little while as I already have 2 other bottles of rum and a bottle of Scotch open.


----------



## mpomario

*The cheap stuff....*

I bought this the other day. Doesn't have much of a profile. Smooth but not much taste. I even mixed it with a coke. hah! Probably won't buy again. Total Wine rocks thought. It was my first visit. Great selection, great prices and even had a well stocked walk in humidor.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed a case of Labatt Blue last night.


----------



## bob-o

Picked up some Elmer T. Lee. Always good with a maduro wrapped stick


----------



## talisker10

Highland park 12 single malt, lightly peated.


----------



## ivandrocco

I've been absolutely crushing handles of Gin, as a martini habit preceded my new cigar habit. Latest aquisition is a bottle of Vya vermouth, pretty good, reminds me a bit of spanish style.


----------

